# 5 stone to loose anyone ??????



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have 5 stone to loose and am getting myself a little upset about it :cry:

I start a diet every monday and by wednesday i have failed :dohh:

Would anyone like to come on a weight loss journey with me ? I would like to set a long term goal of 3 stone of it gone by christmas :thumbup: Thats 30 weeks :thumbup:

I am trying to picture myself at my works christmas do wearing something nice :winkwink: and not something big and frumpy :blush:

I would love a diet buddy or buddies if anyone is up for it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wine: here's to a slimmer christmas

WEIGHT LOSS BUDDIES​
:flower: SPARKLE05 :flower:
Starting weight 16st 11lbs
Working towards a small term goal of 1 stone by august :thumbup:
Week 1, - 5lbs :thumbup:
Week 2, - 2lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, STS 
wEEK 4, STS

:flower: Mummy1985 :flower: 
Starting weight 14st 11lbs
Working towards a short term goal of 29lbs :thumbup: 
Week 1, - 6lbs :thumbup:
Week 2, - 1lb :thumbup:
Week 3, - 0.5lbs :thumbup:

:flower: Heathergc :flower: 
Starting weight 13st 1lbs
Week 1, - STS :thumbup:
Week 2, + 2lbs

:flower: Pink23 :flower: 
Starting weight 12st
Week 1, - 4lbs :thumbup:
Week 2, - 1lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, STS :thumbup:
Week 4, + 3lbs 

:flower: Lucky3 :flower: 
Starting weight 17st 5lbs
Working towards a short term goal of 14lbs :thumbup:
Week 1, - 5lbs :thumbup:
Week, 2 - 3lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, - 5lbs :thumbup:

:flower: Cottlestonpie :flower: 
Starting weight 17st 3lbs Joined the buddy group @ 16st 7lbs
Working towards ashort term goal of 14st 3lbs by christmas :thumbup:
Week 1, - 3lbs :thumbup:
Week 2, - 3lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, - 3lbs :thumbup:
Week 4, - 3lbs :thumbup::thumbup:

:flower: Jenny_wren :flower: 
Starting weight 19st 12lbs
Working towards a small term goal of 18st :thumbup:
Week 1, - 2lbs :thumbup: 
Week 2, - 1lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, - 2lbs :thumbup:

:flower: Pink1981 :flower: 
Starting weight 16st 11lbs
Week 1, STS, :thumbup:
Week,2, STS :thumbup:
Week 3, - 5lbs :thumbup:
Week 4, sts :thumbup:

:flower: Mummytoamber :flower:
Starting weight 11st 13lbs
Working towards a small term goal of 11st :thumbup:
Week 1, - 1lb lost :thumbup:
Week 2, - 1,1/2lbs :thumbup:
Week 3, - 0.5lbs :thumbup: 
Week 4, -2lbs :thumbup:

:flower: Danniemummy :flower:
Starting weight 
All ready lost 11lbs
Week 1, - 3 1/2lbs :thumbup:
Week 2,

:flower: Kaceysmummy :flower:
11lbs already lost, Started the diet buddies at 16st 2lbs
Week 1,

:flower: Tegans mama :flower:
Starting weight
Week 1,

:flower: Reba :flower:
Starting weight 18st 3lbs
Short term goal 25lbs :thumbup:
Joined diet buddies on week 3
Week 4, Reba's week 1 - 1 lbs :thumbup:

:flower:  Chetnaz :flower:
Starting weight 15st 9lbs
Short term goal 14st :thumbup:
Week 1, - 1lb :thumbup:

:flower: Jellycat :flower:
Starting weight 18st 6lbs
Current weight 17st 7lbs
Short term goal 16st 6lbs
joined weight loss buddies on week 3 :thumbup:
Week 3, Jellycats week 1 - 3.5lbs :thumbup:
Week 4, Jellycats week 2, - 4lbs :thumbup: 

:flower: Skweek35 :flower:
Starting weight 15st 1lbs
Current weight 13st 7.5 lbs
Already lost 21.5 lbs :thumbup:
Joined weight loss buddies on week 4

:flower: Channy3232 :flower:
Starting weight 16st 12lbs
Current weight 16st 5lbs
Already lost 7 lbs
Joined weightloss buddies on week 4

:flower: Amy-lea :flower:
Starting weight 

:flower:  Mrs bop :flower:

:flower: Gingernut :flower: 
Starting weight 19st
Working towards a short term goal of 16st :thumbup:
Week 1, Got her :bfp: :happydance: Congratulations Gingernut.

:flower: Topsy :flower:
Starting weight 14st 6lbs
Working towards a goal of 10 stone :thumbup:
Week 1, Got her :bfp: :happydance: Congratulations Topsy.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!

You can do it! Just got set your mind to go, set yourself small goals, small challenges.

Like do 20mins exercise 3 times a week, then up it to 5 times a week, then up the minutes to 30mins 3 x a week, etc, complete little stuff will make you feel miles better, give you the drive to go for it.

As for food, dont cut out everything you love, dont refuse yourself anything you want. Everything is fine in moderation.

Swap bad habits for better ones, fizzy drinks etc for water, green tea.
White carbs for wholemeal/wholegrain.
Watch your soduim intake.

Take photos, watch your body change.

Ive lost 5st, you can do this too xx


----------



## hellybean

you can do it, i lost 3 stone a couple of years ago, i have managed to keep it fairly stable , i did it my eating a healthy breakfast of all bran with soya milk, a yogurt and half a grapefruit, the at about 11 on morning break i'd have a banana, then had home made sop for dinner and tea as i normally would, whatever i fancied, just cut the portion a little, if i was peckish i'd have some fruit or much on celery or carrot! i didnt really eat bread and i also went swimming for an hour on a morning for 5 days a week, that all stemed from having physio from a broken femur in a car accident 4 years ago!

i seemed to of plattoed ever since tho as i ride my bike 5-6 miles a day goin to work , stand all day in my job and eat healthy but no more ever comes off! still could do to loose 4 stone!


----------



## sparkle05

Thank you so much for the reply :hugs:

Congratulations on your weight loss, that's fantastic :thumbup:

Very good advice thank you. I am starting tomorrow and i will still be on the wagon on wednesday lol. I am the only one standing in my way :dohh:


----------



## hellybean

sparkle05 said:


> Thank you so much for the reply :hugs:
> 
> Congratulations on your weight loss, that's fantastic :thumbup:
> 
> Very good advice thank you. I am starting tomorrow and i will still be on the wagon on wednesday lol. I am the only one standing in my way :dohh:


you can do it just be positive! xx

when i lost weight i still went out for meals and ate what i wanted and drank plenty of water too, i'd drink a pint if i felt hungry x


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks hellybean, more good advice for me to follow. Thanks for the reply :hugs::hugs:

Congratulations on you weightloss. I lost weight before so i know that i can do it, i just don't know whats wrong witrh me right now lol :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

Hi Sparkle05, I have 5 stones to lose, i'll be your diet buddy! Like you I end up giving up really easily and have very little willpower so having a buddy to keep each other on the right track sounds great! What are you planning on doing?
I went and bought myself some good electronic scales yesterday (i dont weigh myself usually, but thought I better commit and do it if i'm serious), I'm also going to try the biggest loser shakes, to kickstart my diet. I've heard they are quite good, so I'm going to give it a go. I'll be having a shake for breakfast and lunch, with healthy snacks in between and a healthy dinner. 

I've also measured myself and i'm planning on taking pictures today. Would you be interested in doing the same and we could share our results? We could always pm each other or email rather than post it here if you're not keen on everyone seeing!

I want to lose a couple of dress sizes by august as we're planning a holiday and for once I dont want to look like a hippo in a swimsuit. I'm a size 16/18 (more an 18) now so would like to be a comfy size 14 for the holiday.

Here's to a great start to our diet today :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello chetnaz :hugs::hugs:

Thank you I would love you to be my diet buddy :thumbup::thumbup:

I am starting the slimming world today. I have joined on line and also have the books from around 2 years ago. I have tried other diets but always end up feeling hungry, with the slimming world there are lots of free foods so i can munch away all day lol.
I thought i might set myself some exercise goals weekly as well. One of the ladies above suggest it, so i think i will aim for 20 minutes 3 times a week this week :dohh:
Do you do any exercise all ready ? 

I am a size 18/20 and bulge out of everything :blush: I am happy to post on here in the hope we may help someone else. We can also PM and email as well if you like :thumbup:

I will go and weigh myself when little one goes down for a nap in a while. I have never measured but i will do this too and let you know the results. I don't think i can bear to take a photo :blush: 

Thanks so much for jumping aboard, I all ready feel like i ive been empowered to do this lol.


----------



## mummy1985

I have about 4 and a half to lose in total but have set myself a short term goal so it doesn't seem so mammoth! I have also joined slimming world so hopefully we can motivate each other! I'm also in the thread 28lbs later as that is my short term target! 

I'm off shopping today to stock up on "free foods" :)


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: mummy1985

I am stocking up today too :happydance::happydance:

I am just running through some old slimming world cook books and making a menu for this week. The house is in a right state after the weekend but today i do not care :wacko: I'm on a mission for slimness :winkwink:


----------



## chetnaz

Morning Sparkle! That's great that you've joined Slimming World. I was going to SW a few months back (well I went for a month) and I lost just under a stone but I quit because I was BFing the twins and was ALWAYS craving naughty things and the last two weigh ins i gained or stayed the same so I didn't think it was worth going until I stopped BFing. I also have the books at home and the plan is to start on it in a couple of weeks but I wanted to try the biggest loser shakes first as I thought if I lose quickly the first 2 weeks, it may spur me on to continue (well thats what i'm hoping!). I had my first shake about half an hour ago and I have to admit, I didn't like the taste to it, but I will do it for this week and finish off the sachets I bought. Maybe go on SW next week and just do the shakes for a week. 

Ok here's my statistics (I am cringing as I am writing this!)

Start Date 6/5/11

Start Weight: 15st 9lb

Measurements:

Chest: 44 inches
Waist: 39 inches
Hips: 52 inches
Thighs: 27 inches
Arms: 12.5 inches

I will post photos in a bit.


----------



## mummy1985

sparkle05 said:


> :hi: mummy1985
> 
> I am stocking up today too :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am just running through some old slimming world cook books and making a menu for this week. The house is in a right state after the weekend but today i do not care :wacko: I'm on a mission for slimness :winkwink:

I didn't buy any of the cookbooks as I wanted to make sure I could get on with the diet, but it looks good (unlimited pasta! yay!) so I'll probably buy one next week :) 

I'm all motivated now lol woooo :happydance::happydance:


----------



## chetnaz

Ok here are the pics (i can't believe I'm doing this - now I HAVE to lose weight! lol)

Mummy1985 welcome, now we are the three amigos! Would you like to post measurements, weight, pics etc? Come on ladies, dont let me be the only one. Good luck to us all today xx
 



Attached Files:







249993_10150190974835808_588595807_7246935_5557820_n[1].jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 18









253461_10150190979095808_588595807_7246990_6914579_n[1].jpg
File size: 40.7 KB
Views: 18









247977_10150190979050808_588595807_7246988_7380850_n[1].jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 19


----------



## sparkle05

Oh my good god who have i been kidding that i need to loose 5 stone, It's more like 6 :dohh::blush:

Right here we go. I am hiding under the table as i write this :blush:

My statistics are -

Start weight 6/6/11 16st 11lbs :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Chest 47 inch :cry:

Waist 43 inch :cry:

Thighs 27 inch :cry:

Arms 15 inch :cry:

Oh my god i am off to hide in the shed until Christmas :blush:


----------



## chetnaz

Also wanted to share this pic. I was n a diet before I had the twins and went from a size 20 to a size 16/18. Took this pic then and I was well chuffed with it - I had a waist again! So this is the pic that will be inspiring me that I can do it again!
 



Attached Files:







248796_10150190981540808_588595807_7247047_5165805_n[1].jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 9


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies here's one of me taking my measurements



:rofl::rofl:

I will put some more on later lol. I will try my 6 year old on the camera otherwise i will have to wait for DH.


----------



## chetnaz

sparkle05 said:


> Oh my good god who have i been kidding that i need to loose 5 stone, It's more like 6 :dohh::blush:
> 
> Right here we go. I am hiding under the table as i write this :blush:
> 
> My statistics are -
> 
> Start weight 6/6/11 16st 11lbs :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Chest 47 inch :cry:
> 
> Waist 43 inch :cry:
> 
> Thighs 27 inch :cry:
> 
> Arms 15 inch :cry:
> 
> Oh my god i am off to hide in the shed until Christmas :blush:

Hun mine is over 5 stones too, i want to get down to 10 stones. Is there room in the shed for me??


----------



## sparkle05

Are any of you ladies on facebook ? They have a slimming world page with photos of peoples food and loads of advice e.c.t. I find it quite helpful when i don't know what to do for tea :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Plenty of room in the shed for you lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy1985

ahhh sparkle we WILL look like that lol! Here goes.....

Starting weight 6/6/11 14st 1lb - I'm short so I'm supposed to be about 9st 7lbs!

Ok here's my measurements:

Chest 39 ins
Waist 42 ins
Hips 42.5 ins
Thighs 25 ins
Arms 14 ins

Photos coming next!


----------



## mummy1985

Ok not great but had to take it myself... 

https://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k357/stationroad1985/Weight%20Loss/Body6611.jpg

And here's one my dad took yesterday...didn't realise how chubby my face had got!

https://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k357/stationroad1985/Weight%20Loss/Face5611.jpg

I will look for the sw facebook page now :)


----------



## sparkle05

Got myself a proper ticker :winkwink:


----------



## chetnaz

sparkle05 said:


> Got myself a proper ticker :winkwink:

Gotta get me one too. I'll try now.


----------



## heathergc

hey hope you don't mind if i join in on this. i'm determined to loose 2 stone as my OH is so skinny and he makes me feel so fat all the time. 

Start Weight: 13st 1lb

Measurements:
Chest 45 inches
Waist 37 inches
Hips 46 inches
Thighs 23 inches
Arms 12 inches

i am size 16 atm and really want to get back to size 12.


----------



## chetnaz

Hi heathergc, the more the merrier in my opinion. Welcome. What are you planning on doing to shift the weight?


----------



## sparkle05

Hi heather :hugs::hugs: come on in the more the merrier :hugs::hugs:

Do you know i haven't got a thing done this morning with all this diet talk and preparation lol.

DH has just offered to do the shopping on the way home so that i can't slip anything into the trolley :blush: I'm off to phone the list through and clean the bathroom, that should burn some calories :thumbup:

Catch you all later ladies. Thank you so much for joining me :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

Thats very sweet of him, thinks its important to have our OH on board and supportive. I've kind of roped mine into doing it with me! Poor bloke took a shake for his brekie and lunch to work but he did tell me that I better have a nice dinner ready for him! 

By the way, I've not done a thing today either, too busy with the diet plans!


----------



## mummy1985

well I'm currently eating a homemade syn free carrot and coriander soup :) all this diet talk motivated me and if I didn't make this it would have been pizza as I was ill at the weekend so didn't get any shopping done! Just about to do an online shop...hubby doesn't drive :(

my hubby could do with losing a few lbs (or stones!) too so I'm hoping this is the start of a healthier hubby too!

welcome heathergc :)


----------



## sparkle05

Well ladies I'm still on the wagon :rofl:

Hope you all had a good day :hugs::hugs:

I'm having an early night tonight as little madam had me up most of the night :wacko:

Here's to day 2 :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## heathergc

chetnaz said:


> Hi heathergc, the more the merrier in my opinion. Welcome. What are you planning on doing to shift the weight?

not got a plan :( any ideas? 

i think my problem is self control. i'm surrounded by greedy men who just eat junk junk and more junk and find it hard to resist :( what advise do you ladies have to stay on track? what exercise are you all doing? x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

heathergc said:


> hey hope you don't mind if i join in on this. i'm determined to loose 2 stone as my OH is so skinny and he makes me feel so fat all the time.
> 
> Start Weight: 13st 1lb
> 
> Measurements:
> Chest 45 inches
> Waist 37 inches
> Hips 46 inches
> Thighs 23 inches
> Arms 12 inches
> 
> i am size 16 atm and really want to get back to size 12.

Hi, looking at your measurements, it amazes me how, im 11st 13lb, size 12-14 my thighs are 26" at widest point, my arms are 12" too. 

Were all soo bloody different!!


----------



## heathergc

My weight all seems to be on my middle :( lucky me! any advise for shifting some pounds?


----------



## pink23

HI girls can I come in. Like you I start and then give up. I do ok in the day and then night time comes and I reach for the sweets.
Im 12st, 
Chest-37"
Hips-40
arms-13
Waist 34
thighs 24.
I think mine is also shrinking my portions. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

heathergc said:


> My weight all seems to be on my middle :( lucky me! any advise for shifting some pounds?

Exercise is really main key in this weightloss business :) x


----------



## heathergc

MummyToAmberx said:


> heathergc said:
> 
> 
> My weight all seems to be on my middle :( lucky me! any advise for shifting some pounds?
> 
> Exercise is really main key in this weightloss business :) xClick to expand...

haha, well i'm doomed to failure, exercise is not my strong point. got so lazy during pregnancy and lost ALL my fitness :(


----------



## pink23

haha, well i'm doomed to failure, exercise is not my strong point. got so lazy during pregnancy and lost ALL my fitness :([/QUOTE]

Have you got a wii or xbox kinect x


----------



## heathergc

i have xbox kinect, however i only really get a chance to go on it on weekends as my OH is glued to the thing :(


----------



## pink23

Thats the only trouble men and their toys x


----------



## chetnaz

Here's to day two ladies. I was getting bad headaches by the end of the day yesterday, so hoping I'll feel a bit better today. Also need to start exercising, which has never been my strong point. Thinking I may start off by sticking the boys in their pram and going for a 30 min brisk walk. Before I had the twins I was walking 2.5 miles every day and started shifting the lbs, but it's all gone out the window since thye've arrived.


----------



## mummy1985

I'm not a big exercise person but I had all these fantastic ideas about walking with the pram....trouble is Abigail is still so unsettled with her feeds, sometimes she will only go 2 1/2 hours and by the time I've fed her, burped her and held her upright long enough so she doesn't puke, it doesn't seem worth going out in case she wakes for the next feed! I'm wondering whether to start a 3 hourly routine now. She's 8 weeks, what do you think? We can't demand feed her forever surely?!


----------



## chetnaz

Is she breast or bottle fed?


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

Heathergc, I am following slimming world. I like this plan as there is a great long list of free food so i can chomp away all day if i like, and never run out of points :thumbup: You also have 105 syns a week :winkwink:
I also live with some greedy males and i all ways have the same size plate as them, so now i have changed my plate lol. It's ok for them because they exercise every day :wacko: My main downfall is night time when the kids have gone to bed. I munch away on all sorts :blush:
I have set myself a goal of 20 minutes of exercise 3 times this week, so I'm starting slowly :thumbup:

Pink23, welcome :hugs:

Chetnaz, Day 2 :thumbup: lol. I have dusted off the running machine so am going to walk on there tonight :help: I was running at the beginning of last year, we were up to 2 miles without stopping and i was dropping 3/4 pounds a week :happydance: Then i got pregnant and stopped :growlmad: so i know that i can do it :dohh: 

Mummy1985, I'm not big on exercise, but i found when i got into it last year i actually wanted to do it :dohh: I'm hoping the bug gets me again. I think you could start thinking about routine if your baby is ff. Have you read any books to do with 3 hourly routines ? I think i have one but I'm unsure what it's called. I will dig it out in a minute. 

:hi: mummytoamber.


----------



## mummy1985

sorry she's formula fed, I've read so many things I've confused myself on EVERYTHING lol! Wasn't planning on formula feeding so it was all a major rush to read up on it when we got home from hospital! 

I know once I get into exercise I'll enjoy it, it's just the initial push! I think I'll start with the 20 mins 3 times a week thing!


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies as promised here are my photos :cry: I am so ashamed :cry:







Please excuse photos my 6 year old took then and then i tried to take my own of my 6 chins lol :hugs::hugs:
 



Attached Files:







SAM_1396.jpg
File size: 16.8 KB
Views: 5


----------



## sparkle05

The book i have is Top tips from the baby whisperer sleep.

If it's something you would like to read i have finished with it so am more than happy to post it to you :hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Trust me, exercise was never my strong point either lol i h!d great fitness before I had my first baby.
10min on exercise bike killed me! I did it in 3 sessions to make 30mins up.

Can get richard callendar 6 wk slim down dvd they are in 10min sessions.

Its not about how long you can go, about effort you put in.
I do 15-20min intense cardio its enough.

Biggestloser on wii and kinect is great, how i lost alot of my weight full body circuit training and strength training! X


----------



## chetnaz

mummy1985 said:


> sorry she's formula fed, I've read so many things I've confused myself on EVERYTHING lol! Wasn't planning on formula feeding so it was all a major rush to read up on it when we got home from hospital!
> 
> I know once I get into exercise I'll enjoy it, it's just the initial push! I think I'll start with the 20 mins 3 times a week thing!

NOt sure than hun, I BF mine and I fed on demand. 

So how is everyone going so far today?

So far I've had a Biggest loser shake for breakfast and I'm having a mullerlight yoghurt now. I'll probably have my second shake for lunch at 1pm, then some snacks a few hours after and have a weight watchers ready meal with some veg for dinner.

Haven't managed any exercise yet (does running around the twins count? If so, I've done plenty!).


----------



## heathergc

Not had a chance to eat or do anything yet :( not great start. think i might have SMALL portion of left over lentil curry and salad for lunch. i'll be fussing all day about meet my OH's friends tomorrow so hopefully that will burn some calories :thumbup:


----------



## mummy1985

hmm I'm about to cook up a pizza for lunch d'oh! hubby bought it home thinking he was doing me a favour (quick and easy to cook!) so can't let it go off (he doesn't eat cheese)

I've updated my ticker so it has the full amount I want to lose on it :) oh and I've started my blog up, I used to just post craft stuff but I'm going to post about my weight loss and Abigail too :)

How much do the biggest loser shakes cost? I think I need a kick start to the weight loss.


----------



## chetnaz

mummy1985 said:


> hmm I'm about to cook up a pizza for lunch d'oh! hubby bought it home thinking he was doing me a favour (quick and easy to cook!) so can't let it go off (he doesn't eat cheese)
> 
> I've updated my ticker so it has the full amount I want to lose on it :) oh and I've started my blog up, I used to just post craft stuff but I'm going to post about my weight loss and Abigail too :)
> 
> How much do the biggest loser shakes cost? I think I need a kick start to the weight loss.

it cost me £12.99 in asda for a starter pack of ten, but to be honest, I don't like the taste of them, it seems to leave an aftertaste. You can buy them individually in sachets so I'd suggest you buy a sachet first and try it before you commit. The mint choc flavour is not too bad but the starter pack i got are all doucble choc flavour and altho I love choc I dont like it :nope:

My hubby bought asda's own make called measure up which were £4 for a massive tub so much cheaper and he says they taste nice. I'm thinking that i'll finish the BL shakes and just go back to what i've tried before and know that I like (slim fast). I dont plan on doing the shakes for very long, just a couple of weeks to kickstart the weightloss.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

BL shakes are much better as you use water. I enjoyed choco. I enjoyed the soups.
Also protein is higher, amount processed sugar is lower compared to slimfast and measure up.

Important point is you need burn off the sugar, otherwise turns into fat. x


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

I'm having a great day :thumbup: I have even managed to do 30 minutes of walking on the running machine :happydance::happydance:

How are you ladies doing ?

I thought i would change the front page and put all our names and weight losses each week on there. What do you think ? 

Hope you have all had a great day :hugs::hugs:

See you in the morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lucky3

hi sparkle, how did you find today?

i am doing slimming world (again) and want to lose about 6 stone, i have lost 10lb so far. i think sw is great as there is plenty of free food to fill up on and it encourages healthy eating. once you've got your head in the right place you'll shed those lbs!!

good luck x


----------



## pink23

Hi girls havent been to bad today. Not long finished work so going to do one of my dvds then kinect I think. Walking tomorrow.
Ive keept a 2 litre water bottle so im going to try and drink that throughout the day. My biggest issue is sweets and when caleb is asleep I pick at foods.
Fx'd this week I loose xx


----------



## sparkle05

lucky3 said:


> hi sparkle, how did you find today?
> 
> i am doing slimming world (again) and want to lose about 6 stone, i have lost 10lb so far. i think sw is great as there is plenty of free food to fill up on and it encourages healthy eating. once you've got your head in the right place you'll shed those lbs!!
> 
> good luck x

Hi lucky3, congratulations on your weight loss so far :thumbup: Yesterday was a great day for me, it's today I'm worried about lol, wednesday is usually the day i stick two fingers up at the diet. I am keeping myself busy today and am out tonight with my SIL so i should make it through the day :haha:

I have to agree that SW is great, i love the fact that you can graze all day if you like and all the free food is healthy :thumbup: 


:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi pink :hugs:

Glad you had a fab day yesterday :thumbup: 

What do you think of the xbox ? we have a wii and it is good but the fitness games for the xbox look much better :dohh: 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi ladies, mind if I join you?
I am trying to lose 100lb (or as much as possible) for my wedding in may next year. I want a pretty dress!!

I was 15st 3lb before pregnancy but a mars bar craving and pelvic issues meant I gained a disgusting 4st... I lost 2st of that after having Toby and was 17st 3lb when I started my diet nearly 6 weeks ago.
I'm now 16 and a half stone and NEED to lose a small person's weight from my tummy/thighs/everywhere else.

I'm not doing slimming world or any of that, I'm just calorie counting on myfitnesspal, walking when I can and doing EA Sports Active on my PS3. :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

:hi: Cottlestonpie, welcome aboard :hugs:

I actually weigh more now than at the end of my pregnancy :blush::blush:

Do you have any short term goals ? or exercise goals ? 

My first goal is to loose a stone by my birthday which is in august and to exercise 3 times a week for the next 4 weeks :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

:wave:

i've got about 9 stone to lose :blush:

i'm about 3 stone heavier now that
after i gave birth, i'm just under 20 stone
and could do with a few buddies, my willpowers
shite so count me in :thumbup:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hello jenny-wren :hugs:

Welcome aboard.

Are you following a plan ?


----------



## pink23

Hi jenny :wave:
Sparkle- I love the xbox ones. I've got dance central for kinect and once im on a roll I keep at it and try and work up the calories. I only did 120 last night but its better than none.
Ive walked about 2 1/2 miles this morning and off to do another 2 miles soon to go and get caleb weighed. Have eat ok and will this week as I have work 4.30-9.30 so means I cant snack.
Hope everyones doing ok xx


----------



## jenny_wren

hi ladies :wave:

just calorie counting with a bit of exercise
thrown in :thumbup:​


----------



## jenny_wren

anyone know any places i can get cheap
exercise equipment, i've put out a freecycle ad
but not had any luck 

part of my anxiety is that i can't go out on my own
so walking's not possible unless my partner comes
with me, so i need ways to exercise in my home

:flower:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi Jenny! Have you searched locally on eBay?

My original goal when I started was to hit a 2 stone loss before Xmas. Ive lost 10lb so far so another 18lb to go til I reach it.


----------



## jenny_wren

just having a look at ebay now :thumbup:

i don't have spare pennies until the end
of the month really so i might have to have
another look nearer the time lol

:haha:

18lb before christmas i reckon is quite do-able

good luck :happydance:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Just popping on real quick before i go out.

Hope you all had a fab diet day :thumbup:

Pink, well done on all the exercise today :thumbup: I think i may look into the xbox everyone seems to think there great.

I wont be back tonight as I'm off out in a while. I'm going on a cupcake decorating course :winkwink: My SIL roped me into it a couple of weeks ago. Of all the things to do when you have started a diet :wacko: Lets hope you don't have to taste what you make :blush:

Enjoy your evening ladies see you in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jenny_wren said:


> anyone know any places i can get cheap
> exercise equipment, i've put out a freecycle ad
> but not had any luck
> 
> part of my anxiety is that i can't go out on my own
> so walking's not possible unless my partner comes
> with me, so i need ways to exercise in my home
> 
> :flower:​

Hey, could you spare like £9.99 a month? 

Ive joined lovefilm, get 14 day free trail, i keep getting different workout dvds, alot you dont need anything, just yourself


----------



## jenny_wren

MummyToAmberx said:


> Hey, could you spare like £9.99 a month?
> 
> Ive joined lovefilm, get 14 day free trail, i keep getting different workout dvds, alot you dont need anything, just yourself

now there's a good idea :thumbup:

was also looking at getting the zumba offer
where you get different workouts and can
pay monthly, it's about £20 a month though

only problem is im in a top floor flat so i
can't jump about too much :haha:

you can get exercise bikes and running machines
for between £10-£20 on ebay quite close to me
so that's another option

will keep looking :happydance:​


----------



## heathergc

hey ladies :) had a good day :thumbup: shopping for 4 hours, carrying little man around in his car seat, which isn't easy task now hes almost a stone, and not snacked all day :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

i couldn't even carry emily up the stairs
in her car seat!

go you :happydance:​


----------



## pink23

Back from work. Been walking alot today and doing the same tomorrow, plus taking lo to wacky warehouse so that will be fun to.
Kinect later xx


----------



## chetnaz

Morning ladies, and welcome newbies :)

I wasn't able to log on yesterday (did any of you miss me??) hope you don't think i jumped ship already! I had a pretty good day yesterday, although I wasn't able to have a shake for lunch as I was out, so i had some veg with lean meat instead (my sis cooked), so I don't think that was too bad. I have been getting really bad headaches though. :(

I've bought myself a pre-owned wii board with the fitness game so I can execrise without feeling like I'm exercising (I hate exercise so I'm hoping the wii fit will not feel so much of a chore).

Hubby and I weigh ourselves this morning (i know the week's not up yet, but couldn't help ourselves) and I've lost 2lb and he's lost 3lb!! Very chuffed!

Have a great day ladies, we're halfway through the week!!!!


----------



## jenny_wren

wish my oh was on board
he keeps eating cookies infront of me :dohh:

well done so far :happydance:​


----------



## chetnaz

That's why I roped mine into doing it with me, I couldn't have coped if I was living on shakes while he was stuffing his face with goodies. Besides, he needs to lose his belly, he looks like he's about 8 months pregnant bless him! But it's so easy for men, the only weight he has, he's carrying on his belly, and he'll lose that so quickly while i'll still be struggling with my weight (which is EVERYWHERE).


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm just glad he's at work for most of the
day or i'd have to beat him :rofl:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Mine felt bad last week when he went down the road for a doner kebab and I sat there watching him eat it while my low salt vegetable soup got cold!
He's now downloaded myfitnesspal onto his phone to check his calorie intake so hopefully he'll eat less crap when he's at home!

Weighed myself this morning. Lost another 1lb since I last weighed in a couple of days ago. See, if I only weighed once a week I'd have been really happy because it's a 3lb loss... It doesn't feel as much when it's 1lb every few days! I'm my own worst enemy.

Sparkle how was the cupcake decorating? I don't think I could've done it without sneaking a taste! (And by a taste I mean a tray full of cupcakes!)


----------



## chetnaz

That's great CottlestonPie! I think 1lb every few days is excellent considering they usually say its 2/3lbs a week you should be losing. How many calories a day are you allowing yourself? Arent you finding it hard to calorie count? I don't know if I have the patience or will power to do that, if I couldn't find the calorie intake of something I'd probably think "oh **** it, I'm having it" and stuff my face! That's why I thought i'd start with shakes first, it takes the thought and time out of planning meals, which I'm not very good at.


----------



## CottlestonPie

With the app on my phone I'm finding it quite easy to count the calories (it gives me 1210 cal per day) but finding it hard to be creative with food. I have no time to prepare much fresh veg or anything with littl'un being so demanding at the mo. I think I'd go mad on the shakes though. I think knowing I'm substituting food would make me think im hungry, even if I'm not.


----------



## chetnaz

Its not been too bad really as I'm having snacks in between. For example i had a shake for brekfast, then an hour later I had a mullerlight yogurt. I'll have a shake for lunch then one of those Go Ahead bars or biscuits or some fruit, then I'll have a nice dinner (yest I have a jacket with Tuna, low fat mayo and sweetcorn with a big helping of salad. I'm findin this pretty easy compared to what I've done before. I was once on Lighterlife which ALL you have is shakes, soups or meal replacement bars until you lose weight!! It was awful, but the end of the first few days I CRAVED having food in my mouth and something to chew! At least with this I'm still having snacks in between and a proper meal at night. And its not forever, i'm only planning on doing it for a week or two to just kickstart the weightloss.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive tried getting my Oh to do it but wont lol! He has lost just much weight as me still without even trying i hate him!! He stuffs his face and everything, he claims to do about of 'work' at work i dont believe him that much, but fair play to him, just wish my body worked as quick as his did. 

How is everyone? :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

chetnaz said:


> Its not been too bad really as I'm having snacks in between. For example i had a shake for brekfast, then an hour later I had a mullerlight yogurt. I'll have a shake for lunch then one of those* Go Ahead bars* or biscuits or some fruit, then I'll have a nice dinner (yest I have a jacket with Tuna, low fat mayo and sweetcorn with a big helping of salad. I'm findin this pretty easy compared to what I've done before. I was once on Lighterlife which ALL you have is shakes, soups or meal replacement bars until you lose weight!! It was awful, but the end of the first few days I CRAVED having food in my mouth and something to chew! At least with this I'm still having snacks in between and a proper meal at night. And its not forever, i'm only planning on doing it for a week or two to just kickstart the weightloss.

Which shakes you having?

High amount of processed sugar in those go ahead bars :)


----------



## jenny_wren

shakes aren't too bad, i used to just replace
one meal and it worked quite well :thumbup:

i've done cd with just shakes and no food
i lasted 36 hours and craved in, was awful
definately need eat :dohh:​


----------



## chetnaz

MummyToAmberx said:


> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Its not been too bad really as I'm having snacks in between. For example i had a shake for brekfast, then an hour later I had a mullerlight yogurt. I'll have a shake for lunch then one of those* Go Ahead bars* or biscuits or some fruit, then I'll have a nice dinner (yest I have a jacket with Tuna, low fat mayo and sweetcorn with a big helping of salad. I'm findin this pretty easy compared to what I've done before. I was once on Lighterlife which ALL you have is shakes, soups or meal replacement bars until you lose weight!! It was awful, but the end of the first few days I CRAVED having food in my mouth and something to chew! At least with this I'm still having snacks in between and a proper meal at night. And its not forever, i'm only planning on doing it for a week or two to just kickstart the weightloss.
> 
> Which shakes you having?
> 
> High amount of processed sugar in those go ahead bars :)Click to expand...

I'm having the biggest loser shakes, which you suggested if i remember right. Can I ask, how long were you on them for and how much did you lose?


----------



## chetnaz

jenny_wren said:


> shakes aren't too bad, i used to just replace
> one meal and it worked quite well :thumbup:
> 
> *i've done cd *with just shakes and no food
> i lasted 36 hours and craved in, was awful
> definately need eat :dohh:​

I'm probably being daft but what is cd?


----------



## jenny_wren

cd = cambridge diet :flower:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

I've not hears of that!

I just looked in the mirror and omg. Because I pit on so much weight in pregnancy my skin has gone baggy... Ive already got a fat apron but i think I'm at risk of it turning into a belly bum :cry:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

chetnaz said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chetnaz said:
> 
> 
> Its not been too bad really as I'm having snacks in between. For example i had a shake for brekfast, then an hour later I had a mullerlight yogurt. I'll have a shake for lunch then one of those* Go Ahead bars* or biscuits or some fruit, then I'll have a nice dinner (yest I have a jacket with Tuna, low fat mayo and sweetcorn with a big helping of salad. I'm findin this pretty easy compared to what I've done before. I was once on Lighterlife which ALL you have is shakes, soups or meal replacement bars until you lose weight!! It was awful, but the end of the first few days I CRAVED having food in my mouth and something to chew! At least with this I'm still having snacks in between and a proper meal at night. And its not forever, i'm only planning on doing it for a week or two to just kickstart the weightloss.
> 
> Which shakes you having?
> 
> High amount of processed sugar in those go ahead bars :)Click to expand...
> 
> I'm having the biggest loser shakes, which you suggested if i remember right. Can I ask, how long were you on them for and how much did you lose?Click to expand...

Oh yes, sorry! I talk to alot of people lol. 
Ermm...cant remember if did them before my bday, or after for before xmas. 
Think only on for 2/3weeks. Maybe around 7lbs.


----------



## chetnaz

jenny_wren said:


> cd = cambridge diet :flower:​

D'oh! I knew that! lol. I've tried that before too, but again, didn't last very long! I just love my food too much!


----------



## Amy-Lea

I have 5 stones to lose also. I will be starting slimming world again as soon as I am in my new house ext week as its all a bit hectic moving at the moment. My OH does it with me too, he has about 2 or 3 stone to lose.


----------



## Pink1981

Can i join you all? I have at least 5 stone to lose too and would like to lose a chunk of it before August as im having a 30th birthday party and would like to not wear a tent! 

I weigh 16st 11lbs

Will do my measurements later

:flower:


----------



## lucky3

HI Pink, where in Suffolk are you? i live near Diss :) 

how are you planning to shift the weight?


----------



## jenny_wren

my oh's said if i can lose the 9 stone i need
to that i can get the cosmetic dentistry i need

now THATS an incentive!

:wohoo:

my teeth are awful, i have 2 of my front teeth missing and
a massive gap at the front too, it'll cost about 6000 min
to get it all done but you have to be 21 so i've waited
years to be able to smile, now i'm even more determined!!

he said he WILL find the money lol but i think it's going to
take some serious saving for a few years, i said that once my
teeth are perfect we can get married and i can smile the
whole day and not worry about people taking pics of my
awful teeth and fat self in a dress made for a whale lol

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## chetnaz

jenny_wren said:


> my oh's said if i can lose the 9 stone i need
> to that i can get the cosmetic dentistry i need
> 
> now THATS an incentive!
> 
> :wohoo:
> 
> my teeth are awful, i have 2 of my front teeth missing and
> a massive gap at the front too, it'll cost about 6000 min
> to get it all done but you have to be 21 so i've waited
> years to be able to smile, now i'm even more determined!!
> 
> he said he WILL find the money lol but i think it's going to
> take some serious saving for a few years, i said that once my
> teeth are perfect we can get married and i can smile the
> whole day and not worry about people taking pics of my
> awful teeth and fat self in a dress made for a whale lol
> 
> :happydance::happydance:​

That's great hun, like you said, its a good incentive to have.


----------



## Amy-Lea

I weigh around 16stone. I am going to Las Vegas in July & I am dreading it. My main goal is April for the grand national & then will be hopefully semi bikini ready by that summer for Hallie's first holiday.

I think by next April I want to of lost 3 stone & then another two by Christmas '12.

If I can do it sooner great but I'm tryna be realistic as I cant do much exercise.


----------



## jenny_wren

sounds good AL :happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

how many calories and grams of fat
are you lovely ladies trying to aim for daily?

:flower:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I don't watch fat really, i mainly watch carbs, protein and sodium. aim 1200-1500 :)


----------



## heathergc

i hate watching all this what i'm eating, so jealous of those girls who can eat what ever they want and stay so god damn skinny, (been having cravings today) did have a choc but since only other thing i've eaten was muesli didn't think was too bad. 

My OH birthday in 10days, would be great if could loose 7lbs before then. really need to start setting daily goals.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi dieting buddies :hugs::hugs:

Cottlestonpie, :happydance: congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup: The cupcake decorating went really well and i didn't taste a bit :thumbup:

Amy-lea, Welcome :hugs:

Pink1981, Welcome :hugs:

How are you all getting on ? 

I have had another good day today. I can't believe it, I'm sure it's thanks to you ladies joining me on the weight loss journey :hugs::hugs: 

Right ladies can you all tell me your weight, and weigh in days and your small term goals so that i can make a front page for us so we can see how well we are all doing. I will start it tonight as hubby is off down the pub :thumbup:

Enjoy your evening ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummy1985

hi all!

busy day today had our first baby massage session.

Got weighed in today, I've lost 6lbs! OK so I was ill on Saturday which no doubt contributed but I've eaten a lot of chocolate as I was feeling down! It's given me a boost though.

I'll catch up later with everything!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

sparkle05 said:


> Hi dieting buddies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Cottlestonpie, :happydance: congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup: The cupcake decorating went really well and i didn't taste a bit :thumbup:
> 
> Amy-lea, Welcome :hugs:
> 
> Pink1981, Welcome :hugs:
> 
> How are you all getting on ?
> 
> I have had another good day today. I can't believe it, I'm sure it's thanks to you ladies joining me on the weight loss journey :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Right ladies can you all tell me your weight, and weigh in days and your small term goals so that i can make a front page for us so we can see how well we are all doing. I will start it tonight as hubby is off down the pub :thumbup:
> 
> Enjoy your evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

Can i join to..:blush: i know havent got 5st but ive still got 2.5st the other weight loss groups are dead :(


----------



## sparkle05

Wow well done :thumbup:

I have just started the front page so will put your weightloss on there now. Will thursday be your weigh in day ?

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi mummytoamber, of course you can join in. I will add you to the front page :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Can i have your weight and your small term goal ?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thanks alot!! :)

Current: 11st 13lb
Small term goal: 11st (My healthy bmi :))


----------



## jenny_wren

erm i have a feeling i'm going
to be the heaviest :cry:

19st 12lb

sort term target - 18st
middle term - 14st 12lb 
long term - 11st 12lb (which
is a healthy bmi)

so 9 stone to lose alltogether 

:blush:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jenny_wren said:


> erm i have a feeling i'm going
> to be the heaviest :cry:
> 
> 19st 12lb
> 
> sort term target - 18st
> middle term - 14st 12lb
> long term - 11st 12lb (which
> is a healthy bmi)
> 
> so 9 stone to lose alltogether
> 
> :blush:​

I had/have 8st to lose

You can do it!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks jenny i will add them to the front page.

Don't worry about thinking you will be the heaviest :hugs: Just think that's the last time you will see that weight on the scales :thumbup: Next time you step on there will be another number staring back at you :thumbup: We are all here to help each other :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies i'm off I have 101 things to do before i go to bed.

:thumbup: for another great day tomorrow 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

thankyou girlies :hugs:​


----------



## lucky3

Thanks sparkle :) my starting weight was 18st 1 (not so far away Jenny!) and my short term goal is 1 stone off. Ultimately I want to be 11st 13 I.e 11 anything!! I'd live to be 10 stone but have no idea if I could do it/maintain it. I was happy when I was 11something many moons ago!!


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky3 said:


> Thanks sparkle :) my starting weight was 18st 1 (not so far away Jenny!) and my short term goal is 1 stone off. Ultimately I want to be 11st 13 I.e 11 anything!! I'd live to be 10 stone but have no idea if I could do it/maintain it. I was happy when I was 11something many moons ago!!

11 anything sounds good to me

:happydance:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

My weight when I started the diet was 17st 3lbs. 
Currently 16st 7lbs. (Actually 16st 6 according to a sneaky weigh-in.)
Target weight 15st 3lbs by Christmas.
Long term goal is to lose as much as I can before May 6th!

Oh, and my weigh in day is officially Friday but I kinda give in to doing it almost every other day :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

my weigh in day's wednesday

forgot that one :flower:

i'll be amazed if i get through the weekend
without jumping on the scales lol

x​


----------



## chetnaz

Hi Sparkle. 

My starting weight was 15st 9lb, my short term goal is 14st and long term is 10 stones.
My weigh in day will be monday i guess as that's the day I started. Thanks hun x


----------



## lucky3

Oo forgot about weigh day (apart from every day and night :dohh: ) it is Monday at the mo but will move to Thursday when I go back to sw (23 June)


----------



## lucky3

Well dOne mummy on your 6lb loss. :) I went to baby massage todday too. I think izzy liked it but she did a wee all over me!! :haha:


----------



## pink23

HI sparkle can you add me.
current weight 12st,
short term 11st 7
middle- 11st
long 10st 7 
weigh in tuesday i think xx


----------



## mummy1985

hi to all the new people! I think it will be so much easier when you've got the support and help of others. I don't know any local mummys and I'm the 1st of my friends to have a baby (although there is a couple due towards the end of the year) so I'm struggling to get motivated!

sparkle my weigh in day is going to be Thursday :)
my short term goal is 29lbs as that gets me back to my pre-pregnancy weight but I would like to be 9st 7lbs although I would settle for anything below 12st as that was the weight I used to be :)

lucky3 - we didn't take nappies off today as we just did legs but I'm used to being peed on I was peed on when she was 1 minute old and several times in the first few weeks lol!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sorry, weigh in is friday.

Lost 1lb :)


----------



## mummy1985

well done :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just realised my weigh on day is actually Sunday!
I made a little chart to put on the fridge door so I can check my progress which will hopefully stop me opening the fridge and reaching for the cheese or something.

In case that doesn't work, I have an apple on top of the v bad things in the fridge to remind me that I should eat that instead :haha:
 



Attached Files:







3bbdfe05.jpg
File size: 19.3 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Pink1981

lucky3 said:


> HI Pink, where in Suffolk are you? i live near Diss :)
> 
> how are you planning to shift the weight?

I'm in Felixstowe, i have family in Diss and lived in Fressingfield for a while when i was younger

I'm following the slimming world plan at home until we have some money and i can start going to group!

Also planning on moving the clothes off of the cross trainer and using that :haha: and xbox kinect.... although bit scared because last time we used it we got red ring of death :blush: luckily we still had 2 weeks of the 3 year warranty!


----------



## Pink1981

I've actually had an ok week so far. I a struggling today but its that TOTM and i always struggle. If i can get through this week then anything is possible!! 

I am starting at 16st 11lbs, and my weigh in day is a monday
Short term goal: 15st 7lbs (lose 18lbs) by the 6th August (I really really hope i can do this but tbh i will be happy to be in the 15s by then!)
Mid term goal: 14st (lose 39lbs) by Christmas
Long term goal: 12st 11lbs (lose 56) Ideally by this time next year. So say June 2012

So i basically have exactly 4 stone to lose in a year. Not quite as bad as i thought! Going to check some other bmi calculators though as i am sure they said i needed to be under 12 stone to be a healthy weight?!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CottlestonPie said:


> Just realised my weigh on day is actually Sunday!
> I made a little chart to put on the fridge door so I can check my progress which will hopefully stop me opening the fridge and reaching for the cheese or something.
> 
> In case that doesn't work, I have an apple on top of the v bad things in the fridge to remind me that I should eat that instead :haha:

Awesome idea!!

whats for lunch everyone?

Im having rainbow stir fry with hoisin sauce :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

If I get a moment to myself I'll be having vegetable soup (Heinz but their low salt version)... Its either that or weetabix but I had Belvita for breakfast so ideally want a lunch that's not so high in carbs.

Although I'm not sure I'll have time thanks to a niggly baby, messy house and late delivery guy. Harumph!


----------



## mummy1985

apple on top of the bad stuff :thumbup: trouble is I can't eat apples without them being chopped up as I had an accident when I was younger and knocked out my front teeth over 10 years of dentistry later and they still aren't strong enough to bite an apple! Usually when I weigh up the hassle of chopping the apple or eating the chocolate well you can guess what wins!

Today I am having syn free homemade chicken noodle soup...cooking up a batch of that and a batch of the carrot and coriander so I can stick them in the freezer. I don't get bored of eating the same thing, so if I like it I can eat it over and over which is a good thing when my cooking skills are limited!


----------



## pink23

Ive just had a small bowl of tuna pasta and now to share a plate of fruit with caleb x


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> I made a little chart to put on the fridge door so I can check my progress which will hopefully stop me opening the fridge and reaching for the cheese or something.
> 
> In case that doesn't work, I have an apple on top of the v bad things in the fridge to remind me that I should eat that instead :haha:

love it :thumbup: :haha:​


----------



## jenny_wren

MummyToAmberx said:


> Sorry, weigh in is friday.
> 
> Lost 1lb :)

well done :happydance:​


----------



## heathergc

My starting weight: 13stone 1lb
Current weight: 12stone 13lbs :happydance:
Short term goal (19th June, OH's birthday): 12stone 7lbs 
Mid term goal (September): 12stone
Long term goal (January, my birthday): 11stone
Weigh in: Monday 

i best get my but in gear if i want to loose 6lbs in 9 days :help:


----------



## lucky3

mummy1985 said:


> apple on top of the bad stuff :thumbup: trouble is I can't eat apples without them being chopped up as I had an accident when I was younger and knocked out my front teeth over 10 years of dentistry later and they still aren't strong enough to bite an apple! Usually when I weigh up the hassle of chopping the apple or eating the chocolate well you can guess what wins!
> 
> Today I am having syn free homemade chicken noodle soup...cooking up a batch of that and a batch of the carrot and coriander so I can stick them in the freezer. I don't get bored of eating the same thing, so if I like it I can eat it over and over which is a good thing when my cooking skills are limited!

mummy i dont like eating apples whole so i got an apple cutter, it cost about £1.99 from morrisons and cores and cuts them into 8 in about 2 seconds :)

i am having j spud with cheese )low fat 28oz) beans and salad AND feeding baby, it doesn't work so cold spud for me :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

I think I should swap my meals around. Bigger lunch, smaller dinner. Does that make a difference? OH hates us having different meals in the evenings so it'll take some convincing and I'm wondering if it's worth it...


----------



## lucky3

well they do say breakfast like a king lunch like a prince and dinner like a pauper but i guess its what works for you and your head!!


----------



## heathergc

CottlestonPie said:


> I think I should swap my meals around. Bigger lunch, smaller dinner. Does that make a difference? OH hates us having different meals in the evenings so it'll take some convincing and I'm wondering if it's worth it...

they say should eat like a king in the morning and pauper in the evening :D


----------



## Pink1981

I'm having slimming world quiche...not so keen on cottage cheese but i'm hoping i like it!


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm having cous cous salad for lunch

have some left over from last night
so best put it to use, i hate that most things 
come in 2 servings :dohh:

chicken roast with lots of veggies tonight
i usually eat a pile of potatoes but i'm going
to have 2 little ones instead and just pile
the plate up with veggies :munch:

:flower:​


----------



## Pink1981

Sounds lovely!

Were having chicken and veg kebabs tonight with homemade potato wedges! Yum


----------



## MummyToAmberx

All food sounds yummy :) 

I'm having turkey burgers, with yogurt and mint sauce for tea with salad :)

Iv nevet been able to eat most at brekki at least at time I get reason behind it. im more eating more through day in smaller portions.


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm now the proud owner of a running machine

well i will be when i pick it up :happydance:

rrp £199

i got it for £21 and it's brand new!!!

:wohoo:


i have to go a fair distance to pick it up
but i refuse to pay £60 odd for the ones
closer to home :rofl:

it's a manual so it means i have to work
harder but for £21 i don't care :haha:

https://bestrunningshoes.co.uk/biosync-foldable-manual-treadmill-w-3-position-incline-2 

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## mummy1985

well done on your bargain!! I had a cross trainer when I lived at my dads but I had to sell it when we moved into our flat as there wasn't room. I didn't do too bad though I bought it 2nd hand for £20 and sold it for £60!


----------



## jenny_wren

was looking at them too

what a mark up :haha: :happydance:

i did have a bike but my brother
wanted it back and he broke it :dohh:

and i don't fancy his rowing machine
far too noisey lol​


----------



## Pink1981

Fab bargain!!

I really need to dust off my cross trainer! 

You ladies are fab inspiration!!x


----------



## CelticNiamh

Sparkle I found you :flower: I will be back after I catch up


----------



## chetnaz

Morning ladies. I have a confession to make. I was naughty last night. I went out with a friend and we ended up in TGI Fridays! But hey, we're going to have slip ups and I guess as long as we are honest about it and know what we've done and get back on the wagon again, it's not a complete failure. So i'm going to be good today. And my wii fit board has arrived so i'll be starting some exercises. Feel a bit bad for yesterday, esp seeing as though you all seem to be doing so well :(


----------



## CelticNiamh

Hey all, Im going to ww and have lost 12 pounds so far 7 with ww pp and the rest on my own :happydance: Im loseing it slow and steady which is ok with me as long as its heading in the right direction. :thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

chetnaz said:


> Morning ladies. I have a confession to make. I was naughty last night. I went out with a friend and we ended up in TGI Fridays! But hey, we're going to have slip ups and I guess as long as we are honest about it and know what we've done and get back on the wagon again, it's not a complete failure. So i'm going to be good today. And my wii fit board has arrived so i'll be starting some exercises. Feel a bit bad for yesterday, esp seeing as though you all seem to be doing so well :(

Today is a new day!!


----------



## lucky3

Hey Chet az you're spot on by saying best to fess up and today IS s new day so no worries. Hope you enjoyed it :) then it was worth it :hugs:


----------



## chetnaz

I've just had a go on my new wii fit, and i'm really pleased with it, it doesn't feel like exercise at all, it was fun! Hopefully that made up a little bit for my tgi meal yesterday - still not looking forward to weigh in on monday - eek!


----------



## jenny_wren

we all have have slip ups, i hope
you enjoyed your lovely dinner :happydance:

argh weekends are so hard to find time
to sit down and eat, so far i've had a cereal
bar and some grapes :dohh:

nice big dinner's in order i think :haha:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies I'm jumping on real quick to say hi. 

Hope you are all doing great :thumbup: I am still on the wagon lol.

I'm having a busy day today but didn't want you ladies to think i had forgotten you.

I will be back tomorrow and will update the front page. I have to go cook tea for my parents now :dohh::dohh: and I've only been in 1hour grrrr.

Welcome celtic glad you found me :hugs: Let me know your starting weight and your short term goal and i will add you to the front page :thumbup::thumbup:

See you tomorrow ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## odd_socks

*Ive got 2 stone to shift and im sick of hating how i look, whatever i try doesnt seem to be working *


----------



## Pink1981

Was doing so well today until my dad turned up and took us to the pub for dinner.... i managed to be good and have a chicken salad but then i had a white wine spritzer AND two mini choc muffins with ice cream. Very annoyed with myself!! Definitely going on the cross trainer tomorrow!!!


----------



## heathergc

pink1981 don't worry i had slip up too today. OH thought would be nice to treat me to an Indian and ice cream :dohh: think will try stick to soup tomorrow, try balance out my bad day today :thumbup:

how is everyone else doing?


----------



## jenny_wren

i looked up the cals in wine earlier
i can't believe how high it is :shock:

weekends are always tough ladies
monday's a new start day :thumbup:

i pick up my treadmill tomorrow, can't
wait to get my arse in gear :haha:​


----------



## Pink1981

Well worked out how many syns I had yesterday and it was around the 30 Mark. Though it would be a lot worse as I am allowed upto 16 a day. So gonna have a few very low syn days and I'll be back on track!!! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning!

Saturday was my cheat day, feel because of how much work me & OH did getting ready for our move, and painting a room i should be equal or just little over at the most.

Had fabulous long sleep last night so feeling great this morning, done 32mins of jogging.


----------



## jenny_wren

what are sins lol

are they a slimming world thing? ​


----------



## jenny_wren

oh and morning ladies

:wave: ​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies! Today is my official weigh-in day...
I am now 16st 5... Which is a 1lb loss since last sneaky midweek weigh-in and 2lb loss from the front page :)


----------



## lucky3

Well done CP !! Lei you deserve a rest day :thumbup:

Girls who had slips try not to worry, think of what you would have had before the diet and you'll find you still made mostly healthy choices :)

I went to Bella Italia last night. I wasn't too bad, chose something in a tomato sauce and had half a lemon tart for dessert. But the worst thing Was feeling like I had
no idea how many calories were in it, so out of control fx it was ok. It was nice :) Hoping to go for a walk later.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Cottlestonpie well done!!

Lucky3 i didnt do any my normal exercise yestetday so was rest :p


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> what are sins lol
> 
> are they a slimming world thing? ​

Yeah they are :flower:


----------



## jenny_wren

well done cp :happydance:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks girls! At OHs cousins birthday party... There are cupcakes, banoffee pie, choc brownie cheesecake, birthday cake and mirangue (sp?)... I'm resisting. It's SO HARD!!


----------



## jenny_wren

meringue's have no fat in them :thumbup:

my mum used to eat them for pudding
when she dieted, a meringue nest plus
fresh fruit is about 120cals and about 1g of fat

found the thing for it ...
Serving Size: 1 nest, Calories: 52, Fat: 0g, Carbs: 12.5g, Protein: 0.6g


well done for not munching on the cakes though

:happydance::happydance:

i'm having a hungry day today :dohh:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah it's the fact that theyre full of whipped cream today that's the killer! :haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

in that case stay away lol

:argh:

i want cake now, i've been fine
until today and i feel like i'm starving
even though my cals for today are the
highest so far :wacko: :dohh:

doesn't help i've been stuck on the
loo for a few days :blush:

:loo:

:rofl:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

How are we all doing ? 

Mummytoamber, congratulations on your weight loss this week :thumbup:, and the 30 minutes of jogging today :wacko:

Jenny_wren, Fantastic buy, i bet you cant wait to get going on the treadmill :thumbup:

Chetnez, :hugs: Don't worry about your slip up we are all going to or have had them. I think it's good to tell lol. I had a few sweets at the cinema on saturday :blush: not a whole bag full like i would normally but just 4 lol. Oh and I'm having a slither of chocolate cake tonight, it's been such a busy weekend so me and Dh are going to have a cuppa and a little piece of cake when the kids are in bed :blush:

Oddsocks, welcome :hugs: If you would like to be added to the front page let me know your starting weight and your short term goal :hugs::hugs:

Pink1981 and heathergc, don't worry about the slip ups lol i think we have all had a slight slip up this weekend. Tomorrow is another day lol :hugs::hugs:

Cottlestonpie, congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup: A great big well done for resisting all that yummy food lol.

AFM, well ladies i weighed today as i would like sunday to be my weigh in day and I have lost 5lbs this week :happydance::happydance::happydance: I'm so happy and it's all thanks to you guys :thumbup: Thanks for the support :hugs::hugs:


----------



## danniemum2be

Hey girls, hope you dont mind me popping in, ive got 7 maybe 8 stone to lose. lost half a stone so far but still got along way to go! xx


----------



## heathergc

sparkle05 well done on losing 5lbs :thumbup:


----------



## GingerNut

Can I join in? I was going to start this thread till I saw someone already had :flower:

I've been overweight for years and I'm sick of it. I was 17st 12lb when I got pregnant, and within a week of giving birth I was down to 17st, but since then I reckon I've put on about 2 stone (I'm going to weight myself in the morning to get the exact figure :shock:). We're ttc again and I'm dreading seeing my doctors again, even fatter. They're hard on fat women there!

I want to get to around 11st 7lb, I think, but I don't know till I get there! I actually can't remember the last time I was that thin :blush:

In the short term though, I'd settle with getting to 16st. From what I read on the dress size thread, that would make me a size 18 and I'd be able to shop in most shops instead of shopping online in plus size shops. That would be brilliant :happydance: So 3 stone by Christmas, assuming I'm not pregnant.

I'll be weighing in on Monday mornings because that's tomorrow and I want to get started before my motivation disappears again :dohh:


----------



## jenny_wren

massive well done sparkle :happydance:

HIIIII dannie and gingernut

i've got about 9 stone to lose so you're
not alone in being slightly bigger

welcome aboard :wave:

picked up my treadmill, it's gorgeous
will be putting it to work tomorrow night

wooo :happydance:​


----------



## chetnaz

Sparkle that is brilliant! I'm so happy for you! I have had a bit of a shitty weekend diet wise. I haven't blown it completely, but period came yesterday and I've been having cravings and I had some chocolate :( 

I was getting disheartened as other than the tgi firday slip up, I had been really good, weighed myself midweek and it showed I'd lost 2 lbs, then weighed myself again this weekend and back to my first weigh in weight! Then period came, so it all makes sense now. I tend to hold on to alot of water and get quite bloated when i'm on. Aaah well, tom is another day.


----------



## jenny_wren

argh stupid witch

:grr:

mines dues soon too, period week
should just be scraped i think, it
messes the weightloss up so much

:hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## heathergc

welcome GingerNut and danniemum2be :wave:

I've found these ladies so helpful, it's nice to have people to reassure you when you slip up or want to give in :)


----------



## lucky3

Wow sparkle that is fantastic, well done :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Sparkle that's fantastic, well done!!! 
Welcome to the new ladies! 

Resisting all that cake earlier has left me with such a craving for chocolate. Eeek!


----------



## GingerNut

Ooh, don't mention cake, I've DD's first birthday party next weekend and will have to make sure I only eat a teeny sliver of cake!

I weighed myself this morning and I was exactly right, I'm 19 stone, so I've put on 2 in the last year. I'm such a wally! It would be so much better to be starting at 17 now! But I've done myself up a little spreadsheet with a graph showing my expected and actual weightloss, so I'll fill that in every week and hopefully enjoy watching the lines plummet : ) (I'm such a geek, Excel makes things more fun!)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol Gingernut I did the same... I posted it a couple of pages back. Only I did a table.. A graph sounds WAY more fun though. I might have to rethink and split the page. Chart on top, graph underneath!

Can't believe that if I reach my 2lb target this week I'll have lost a stone! And hopefully in 3 weeks I'll be 15-something instead of 16-something! I haven't been in the 15s since about august last year!

Pregnancy belly, be gone!!! :haha:

Edit- just checked, chart I'd on page 13 :)


----------



## lucky3

Morning everyone, had my weigh this morning I've lost 5lb, I am so pleased!! That means I have lost 15lbs in 4 weeks and reached my first target :) next target is another half stone ish to be weight after giving birth :dohh: 16stone 7.


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm over 19st gingernut so you're not alone :thumbup:

and well done lucky :happydance:

not looking forward to wednesday weigh in
i'm all bloated and horrible and i don't think
it's going to go down much even though i've
dieted my bum off :nope:

ah well maybe next weeks will be a better
result, gonna get on my treadmill later and try
and get some form of loss for wednesday

but i don't hold out much hope, stupid body :growlmad:​


----------



## lucky3

i'm sure you'll be pleasantly surprised jenny. fx xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done lucky!!

Good luck Jenny! I remember when I was on WW, I thought the same as you every week and never stayed the same or put on (granted I only went for about 2 months but still!)... I reckon you'll have done better than you think :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

fingers crossed 

just need to do more exercise i think

:thumbup:​


----------



## Pink1981

Well done on your losses girls!!

Well had my weigh in this morning and i stayed the same. Am gutted but it just goes to shows that all the little bits i had that were bad added up! AF is here too so hopefully i'll have a decent loss next week!!


----------



## pink23

Afternoon all. I went to my group at the childrens centre and i lost 4lbs . i think being at work helped because i wasnt eating at night xx


----------



## jenny_wren

well done on staying the same pink
next week will be better :thumbup:

and well done on your 4lb loss other pink

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## chetnaz

Morning all.

Ok so my weigh in was today. Not great but not as bad as I thought, so I'm thinking if AF wasn't here to see me I'd have done better. I've lost 1lb and I also measured myslef again (original measurements on 2nd page) and I've lost an inch from my waist and half an inch from my hips. So not bad. Hopefully i'll do better next week. 

Lucky well done, 5 lbs is great. Keep it up girls everyone (except me) is doing great!


----------



## lucky3

Hey a lb off is a lb off, and so much better than a gain. :) so well done :dance:


----------



## jenny_wren

chetnaz - well done :happydance:

should really get a tape measure lol​


----------



## Pink1981

1lb is fab! Well done
 



Attached Files:







lb of fat.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## jenny_wren

Pink1981 said:


> 1lb is fab! Well done

what's the 1lb of?

:sick:​


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> 1lb is fab! Well done
> 
> what's the 1lb of?
> 
> :sick:​Click to expand...

Its a lb of fat


----------



## jenny_wren

eww, i'm so using that for motivation

:rofl:​


----------



## Pink1981

I need to lose about half of what is on this table :saywhat: :ignore: :argh:
 



Attached Files:







100lbs of fat.jpg
File size: 101.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## jenny_wren

holy crap, how much is on the table?

:shock:​


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> holy crap, how much is on the table?
> 
> :shock:​

100 lbs!

Not entirely sure what the cereal bowls about! :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

my treadmill is slightled upwards
but there's no option of slow pace
uphill walking on myfitness pal, there's
no uphill jogging either and i'm not sure
i'll be walking at 3.5mph uphill

what do i put it in as?

:shrug:​


----------



## jenny_wren

maybe they eat with 100lb of fat around
the plate as some odd way to keep motivation

:rofl:

argh i've got more than that to lose 

might put that as my screen saver

:haha:​


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> my treadmill is slightled upwards
> but there's no option of slow pace
> uphill walking on myfitness pal, there's
> no uphill jogging either and i'm not sure
> i'll be walking at 3.5mph uphill
> 
> what do i put it in as?
> 
> :shrug:​

Do you have an iphone or itouch?


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> maybe they eat with 100lb of fat around
> the plate as some odd way to keep motivation
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> argh i've got more than that to lose
> 
> might put that as my screen saver
> 
> :haha:​

True, would probably work for me, doubt i would want to eat anything with that all around me!


----------



## heathergc

Well done on your losses :thumbup: 

i just weighed myself, stayed same weight :dohh: guess i need to step up the exercise next week.


----------



## jenny_wren

i don't have a mobile at all :blush::haha:​


----------



## Pink1981

heathergc said:


> Well done on your losses :thumbup:
> 
> i just weighed myself, stayed same weight :dohh: guess i need to step up the exercise next week.

Thats my plan too! Well done though x


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> i don't have a mobile at all :blush::haha:​

i would put it in as this....... Walking, 3.0 mph, mod. pace, walking dog *OR* 2.5 mph until you get into the swing of it. Then when you think you are going quicker put it up to the 3.5mph uphill


----------



## jenny_wren

2.5 leisurely pace sounds like a good one
think i'll go with that until i get into the
swing of it, thankyou :thumbup:​


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> 2.5 leisurely pace sounds like a good one
> think i'll go with that until i get into the
> swing of it, thankyou :thumbup:​

No worries :flower:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

danniemumtobe, Welcome :hugs::hugs:

Gingernut, Welcome :hugs::hugs:

Lucky3, Congratulations on your weight loss this week :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Pink23, Congratulaions :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: wow there are some good losses this week 

Chetnaz, Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Don't be down about a pound a pound is great and it's another pound gone forever :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jenny_wren, Hows the treadmill going ? 

Heathergc, Well done :thumbup: at least you didn't put on :thumbup:

Right i better update the front page lol. Well done ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucky3

sparkle you are great doing this - perhaps you ought to change the title to Sparkle's slimming club :)


----------



## jenny_wren

will give it a go once emily's in bed
have my ipod on charge and ready
to go too :happydance:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!

Well done to everyone who has lost weight (Also to those who have STS still great work)

Welcome to the newbies :D

I got pair of easy tone trainers, they are brilliant!


----------



## lucky3

what do they do mta?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lucky3 said:


> what do they do mta?

They tone your calfs, back of thighs and your butt. 

I bought a pair for £42 i think from £70 got like 2 big pods on bottom, kinda feel like it would if your walking on the moon, but im finding them dead comfortable, can feel them when i do my workouts esp on my calfs.


----------



## lucky3

sound great :) i wonder if they'd be good for my walking?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh yes. My mam bought some for that reason.

Amount walking your doing, i bet your legs and bum will look fab


----------



## jenny_wren

i don't think the threadmill's built to
take my weight, feels like it's gonna fall
apart under me and a manual's bloody
hard to keep going it when walking

it's obviously built for skinny people
to run on :dohh:

argh, don't think it's going to work

:cry:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jenny_wren said:


> i don't think the threadmill's built to
> take my weight, feels like it's gonna fall
> apart under me and a manual's bloody
> hard to keep going it when walking
> 
> it's obviously built for skinny people
> to run on :dohh:
> 
> argh, don't think it's going to work
> 
> :cry:​

Does it not say anywhere? Or in manual? Or online?

When i was my heaviest i use exercise bike and did circuit training weight came off nicely


----------



## mummy1985

hi all!

not been too great on the diet...went back on cerazette (contraceptive pill) and have bled heavily for the last week and it's getting me down :( never used to have periods on it so it's a bit of a shock! I'm thinking about coming off and trying something else. 

Congrats on all the weight losses though :) must remember to come here every day as it's obviously a great motivator!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummy1985 said:


> hi all!
> 
> not been too great on the diet...went back on cerazette (contraceptive pill) and have bled heavily for the last week and it's getting me down :( never used to have periods on it so it's a bit of a shock! I'm thinking about coming off and trying something else.
> 
> Congrats on all the weight losses though :) must remember to come here every day as it's obviously a great motivator!

Ive just went back on this quite fair bit bleeding in last 3 months, unlikely this time last year when i went on it, think its calming down now.

How long have you been on it?


----------



## mummy1985

I've only been on about 2 weeks but it's constant heavy bleeding it hasn't stopped since I started taking the pill again. I read that some people bled for 3 months almost solid...I can't do that, when I'm bleeding I feel awful and get really down, it affects everything :(


----------



## jenny_wren

i was fine on my brothers bike

will have a look online now :thumbup:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Ooh I was thinking of getting easy tone trainers! I do a lap or 2 of bluewater every Friday, so who knows, it might help!


----------



## jenny_wren

Maximum load 90kgs (198lbs)

really should have read that first :cry:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummy1985 said:


> I've only been on about 2 weeks but it's constant heavy bleeding it hasn't stopped since I started taking the pill again. I read that some people bled for 3 months almost solid...I can't do that, when I'm bleeding I feel awful and get really down, it affects everything :(

Im sure mine started like that, maybe give it abit longer?
I know its horrible, think was 2 weeks ago i was bleeding badly, i had worse cramps id had in a long time but this pill works great for me taking that away i can lose weight on it, thats the main thing for me.


----------



## MrsBop

Hey ladies, can I join you? I've lost 7kg so far (have to work in kg because my scales only have that option :() I want to lose around 5stone, going to start Weight Watchers again tomorrow :D


----------



## pink23

ive just come off cerazette so just waitng for af. Just trying to download some zumba workouts xx


----------



## pink23

leanne, did you find the 30day shred any good xx


----------



## chetnaz

jenny_wren said:


> chetnaz - well done :happydance:
> 
> should really get a tape measure lol​

Yeah definately. Sometimes you may not lose lbs but you may lose inches,


----------



## Pink1981

jenny_wren said:


> Maximum load 90kgs (198lbs)
> 
> really should have read that first :cry:​

Try and sell it for more than what you bought it for and get a bike instead. We had to get heavy duty cross trainer coz all the smaller ones wouldn't have held me :hugs:


----------



## Pink1981

Can't you get them toning shoes in sandals too, think I might treat myself to some if I get the job!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pink yes few different styles on very.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> leanne, did you find the 30day shred any good xx

Hey yes shred is good, seen results within 9 days if got dodgy knee got go careful. I totally. Forgot my knee was weaker is not had problems for years until i hurt it doing shred, idiot I am lol x


----------



## mummy1985

welcome mrsbop :)

what's shred?! :wacko:

I don't think I'm going to have lost anything this week :( still a couple of days to make it back though so you never know! I'm going to join the walking challenge next month, I'll use the rest of this month to get started so I'm not completley knackered!


----------



## jenny_wren

i've put it on gumtree :thumbup:

you can get bikes much cheaper anyways
so should get my money back atleast lol

gonna download some exercise dvd/clips
and get cracking on them in the mean time

i feel so lazy atm :dohh:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Shred is jillian michaels 30 day shred.
It's more for losing inches than lbs.


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

How are we all this afternoon ? 

Mummytoamber, I have a pair of those trainers and i have to say i think there great :thumbup: I also own a copy of 30 day shred :wacko: Oh my i think i did this 3 time before i put it back in the box an filled it under never again :rofl:

Jenny_wren Oh no sorry about the treadmill :hugs: 

Mummy1985, I am on this pill. I have been on it for 5 months. I thought it was fantastic but this month i have had 2 periods :growlmad: Are you going to try something else ? If your not planning any more children for a while i can recommend the implant, i had this before Isla and it was great no periods for 2 years :thumbup:

Mrsbop, Welcome :hugs::hugs: Can i have your starting weight and short term goal so i can add you to the front page :hugs::hugs:

:hi: to all the ladies who haven't checked in yet :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am having a bit of a shitty day today :growlmad: Isla has been up most of the night and i'm shattered :wacko: I am sticking to the diet though just about :thumbup: I have to find something to wear for sunday. I am going to manchester to see the kings of leon and i feel too fat to go :cry: I booked the tickets back in october and as i hadn't put much weight on during my pregnancy i thought great baby out in january and slim me by june :dohh: I have no clue what to wear and my friend I'm going with is very slim :dohh: 
I was so looking forward to it now i'm very cross with myself for not dieting before now :growlmad:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw hun :hugs: I'm sure you'll look lovely!
If I was going to see KoL, I'd just wear jeans, casual top and converse/trainers.
Hopefully Isla will give you a nice break tonight x

Apparently I burned 228 calories walking today. Which I guess isn't much but it might mean I can have some bread with my soup tonight! Although, having weetabix for breakfast and a little jacket potato with my chicken for lunch... I'm probably already carbed out! :dohh:

MIL and OH are having fish and chips. Howwww am I going to resist?! They're so mean. They scoffed all that cake in front of me at the weekend and now fish & chips. They might as well just break out the pizza and waft it under my nose. :(


----------



## heathergc

sparkle05 :hugs: my advise is to wear something you feel comfortable in, i bet you'll look great.

i had very bad day today, ate crisps AND cookies, not great start to the week :dohh: where did people get their toning trainers from? any good workout dvds? think i need some extra help :)


----------



## jenny_wren

there's a thread in here about workout dvds
i've been stalking it :rofl:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

So have I lol :haha:
Been eyeing up the trainers on eBay too!


----------



## jenny_wren

2lb loss this week 

not a bad start :thumbup:​


----------



## heathergc

well done jenny_wren :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Good morning ladies :hugs::hugs:

Jenny_wren, congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup: I will update the front page in a minute. :hugs::hugs:

If any of you ladies want to have any of my fitness DVD's then you are very welcome. I have loads and Will never use then again i can't stand them lol. I prefer to use the running machine and bike. I will make a list of all the ones i have and as long as you live in the UK i will post them to you :thumbup:
You will be doing me a huge favour if you take them off my hands :rofl:

Right first i will up date for jenny :thumbup:


----------



## topsy

I realise I am really late.... but i was on honeymoon when this was started :) Can I join you please? I gained most of the weight I lost for the wedding on honeymoon Grrrrr. We have just started ttc and my BMI is obese :( 

I have a journal but I am not very good at keeping on track, so hoping this might help, I do 3 days then fall of the wagon so to speak! I am cal counting. I am hopeless with exercise.

I am 14s 6Lbs :(

My goal is 10 stone

Well done girls on your weight loss so far xxxxxx


----------



## sparkle05

Right ladies I have :blush:

Claire sweeney, perfect fit

Anne diamond :blush: A new you

Janice from corrie lol, wow

Coleen nolan's, disco burn

Davina, fit

Angela griffin's dance mix workout 2 

Um i don't know how i ended up with all these :blush:


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Topsy, Welcome :hugs::hugs: never to late to join here :thumbup:

I will put you on the front page :flower:

Are you going to follow any kind of plan ?


----------



## topsy

Thanks hun xxx I am Just cal counting. As I have lost that way before :) but I do have a couple of ww and slimming world recipe books that I sometimes use :) for healthy teas.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Disco burn? Sounds funky!!

Welcome topsy :wave: I'm pretty much just calorie counting too.
Jenny, congrats on your loss :thumbup: x


----------



## heathergc

welcome topsy :wave: i'm trying to calorie count too :thumbup: how many cals are you cutting down to a day?


----------



## lucky3

Well done Jenny and welcome topsy. This thread is great for keeping motivated, we can do it together :thumbup:

Sparkle can I have wow please?! Thanks :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Heather i cut calories down to whatever myfitnesspal tells me to cut down to!
it was originally 1260, went down to 1210 and is now 1200.

I'm so hungry right now. Time for elevenses!


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard topsy :wave:​


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky3 said:


> Sparkle can I have wow please?! Thanks :)

i'll gladly take whatever's left over lol

:winkwink:

went into town to find some and couldn't

:dohh:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Afternoon
I'm not feeling grand was at doc this morning, useless!!
Sparkle, if got that dance workout 2 ill have that.

WOW just came from lovefilm, but to much jumping for ny poor leg.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I got my son weighed yesterday. He's 11lb 13oz. 
Just lifted him up and realised that I've lost just over his bodyweight in flab!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hope alls well Mummytoamber


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> I got my son weighed yesterday. He's 11lb 13oz.
> Just lifted him up and realised that I've lost just over his bodyweight in flab!

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

I am just jumping on real quick as i have the last session of cake decorating tonight :wacko: and i have to get the tea on and get the kids ready so i can run out the door when DH comes home :thumbup:

Any ladies who want a dvd can you please PM me with your addresses please and which one you want so i don't get them muddled up lol.

Hope you all enjoy your evening.

Catch you all in the morning :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh crap totally forgot, well done Jenny!
Welcome topsy :)


----------



## GingerNut

Well, my stay here didn't last long - I didn't even get as far as my first weigh in! But, you see, I got a BFP today so my weight goals will be undergoing a bit of a change - I need a 'staying the same weight for 9 months' thread : )


----------



## jenny_wren

congratulations ginger

:happydance::happydance::happydance:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Congrats GingerNut!! :D


----------



## heathergc

CottlestonPie said:


> Heather i cut calories down to whatever myfitnesspal tells me to cut down to!
> it was originally 1260, went down to 1210 and is now 1200.
> 
> I'm so hungry right now. Time for elevenses!

what is myfitnesspal? 

CONGRATULATIONS GingerNut :happydance:


----------



## mummy1985

Congratulations gingernut! I have to admit I'm a little jealous I might sound crazy but I miss being pregnant and would LOVE another baby lol! Just got to wait a couple of years though!

my fitness pal has tickers and a calorie counter etc I've got the calorie counter for my blackberry and it links to the website too :)


----------



## jenny_wren

myfitnesspal is a god send

it's so easy to work out calories
and how much exercise burns off

:thumbup:​


----------



## topsy

heathergc said:


> welcome topsy :wave: i'm trying to calorie count too :thumbup: how many cals are you cutting down to a day?

Hey hun,

I am trying to stick to 1200-1300 mon to fri and then 1500 at the weekend, (as OH and I like to cook), but i am just guessing. I need to google my BMR rate when I get a chance at the weekend to see what i should be eating, did it ages ago but cant remember what it was!

How many cals are you sticking to hun?

Thanks for all the warm welcomes :) xx


----------



## pink23

congrats gingernut.
I havent done alot of exercise this week , will go walking tomorrow and friday. work the weekend so I wont eat that much then xx


----------



## chetnaz

Morning ladies.

Congrats gingernut on your BFP!

Well done jenny on your 2lb weight loss 

Welcome topsy.

I havent been on properly for a couple of days as we've been decorating the house so been busy with that. On the plus side, i've been burning up calories moving furniture about, on the down side, I haven't had the time to prepare proper food, just been trying to keep it sensible and not pig out. NOt really happy at the mo cos every time I weigh myself it shows the same weight even though I am trying to be sensible and have definately cut down from what I was eating before! :(


----------



## lucky3

congrats gingernut :)


----------



## mummy1985

well done on your weight loss jenny (sorry I think I missed it out, the thread moves quickly!)

I've bought some of the tesco meal replacement drinks as I never get time for breakfast so I thought drinking one of these would be better than no breakfast at all! I had one for lunch yesterday too but had some scrambled egg to go with it to fill me up :)

I've got the myfitnesspal calorie counter on my phone now so am tracking what I eat. Got a tesco light choices meal for lunch as I'm busy today, baby massage then off to family for a birthday (no cake for me though!) Weigh in tonight and I think I'll stay the same.


----------



## lucky3

good luck mummy and any other weighers :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummy1985 - watch the amount of sugar your taking in when drinking them, avoid to much sugar in foods you eat. 

How is everyone getting on?

Im feeling miles better today, done my cardio this morning. Had protein shake after, omg was horrible with water so going have to try skimmed milk with next one.

Weigh in tomorrow, really hoping i can move my ticker!! Its not moved since feb :(


----------



## mummy1985

MummyToAmberx said:


> mummy1985 - watch the amount of sugar your taking in when drinking them, avoid to much sugar in foods you eat.
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Im feeling miles better today, done my cardio this morning. Had protein shake after, omg was horrible with water so going have to try skimmed milk with next one.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow, really hoping i can move my ticker!! Its not moved since feb :(

Yeah I was really surprised when I put in the amount of sugars! I've only had 1 today and myfitnesspal says I'm only allowed 3g more of sugar! There is 29g in one of those drinks! crazy! good luck with the weigh in.


----------



## jenny_wren

good luck for you weigh in

:flower:​


----------



## jenny_wren

my oh came back from the shops with
a flake, 170cals not bad i suppose, ate half
and now i feel sick :wacko: :dohh:

i'm giving the other half to emily and sticking
with my grapes :rofl:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

my OH got 99cal toffee crisps and milky ways the other day... theyre in the cupboard calling at me. 
There's enough sugar in apples, I don't need chocolate on top of that!


----------



## jenny_wren

we don't have them in house
because i'd eat them all, same as biscuits 
i could packs of them :blush:

i'm banning him from buying anything even
remotely fattening from the shop, i only asked
for a drink :dohh:

will add it into my daily calories, it was only
half so it's not awful awful but i wont be
eating one again :rofl: ​


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Jenny! 2lbs is fab!

Congrats GingerNut!!!

And good luck MummytoAmber.... Hope you get to move your ticker!!

I had an interview yesterday so had a bit of a treat night last night (dh's idea!) 

Back on track today though so hopefully i havent done too much damage!


----------



## danniemum2be

had my weigh in today girls, lost 3 and a half pound. happy bunny now lost 11 pound all together now :happydance: xx


----------



## jenny_wren

danniemum2be said:


> had my weigh in today girls, lost 3 and a half pound. happy bunny now lost 11 pound all together now :happydance: xx

wohoo, massive well done!

:happydance:

just think next weigh in you could have 
lost a stone!!

​


----------



## danniemum2be

i hope so im aiming for 3 pound this week xx


----------



## mummy1985

well done danniemum2be! 

My OH walks home from work and always buys me chocolate :shrug:

I told him I liked the last bar he bought me so the next day he bought me 5 bars :dohh: yeah I like them but 5 bars darling?? Honestly! :nope:


----------



## jenny_wren

must be a man thing :rofl:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummy1985 said:


> MummyToAmberx said:
> 
> 
> mummy1985 - watch the amount of sugar your taking in when drinking them, avoid to much sugar in foods you eat.
> 
> How is everyone getting on?
> 
> Im feeling miles better today, done my cardio this morning. Had protein shake after, omg was horrible with water so going have to try skimmed milk with next one.
> 
> Weigh in tomorrow, really hoping i can move my ticker!! Its not moved since feb :(
> 
> Yeah I was really surprised when I put in the amount of sugars! I've only had 1 today and myfitnesspal says I'm only allowed 3g more of sugar! There is 29g in one of those drinks! crazy! good luck with the weigh in.Click to expand...

Slimfast is worse than that, so aint 'too bad' for one of them drinks.

Yeah, i go over on my sugar alot (esp if alot of fruit that doesnt count not processed) it does surprize you with some stuff i think. Same with the soduim in food.

Thank you.

Well done danniemum2be!

Pink1981 - Hope the interview went well for you & thanks

Girls made daddy a cake as dont have money go buying anything for him, hands up i had bits here & there ive done exercise this morning, just done 10min jogging going getin 15min cardio before i have tea. (Do feel bit sickly lol!)


----------



## CottlestonPie

the amount of sugar in fruit alarmed me earlier. im already over on my daily sugars because i had a couple of apples.

tempted to cut out fruit and just chomp on a carrot :haha:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

It's all natural though so it doesn't effect you same way processed sugars do.
I. eat alot ofgrapes they are very high.


----------



## jenny_wren

i eat alot of grapes too
and strawberries :blush:

infact i eat alot of fruit most days
but i'd rather eat sugary fruit than sugary
sweets and things :haha:​


----------



## mummy1985

I must admit when I was on the old weight watchers plan I never used to count the points for fruit I ate because it was a miracle to get me to eat fruit anyway without it eating into my points allowance! I never used to go over anyway though. I was gestational diabetic and was told to limit the amount of fruit juice I drank because of the sugar content.


----------



## pink23

well ive just done dance central and burnt 170 cals yey x 
Payday tomorrow so means I can do some proper shopping xx


----------



## mummy1985

well I've lost 1lb this week which is good seems as I've stuffed my face with chocolate! I'm going to try harder this week so hopefully next week will be a good loss again.

Still I got my half stone!


----------



## pink23

congrats mummy1985.
xx


----------



## lucky3

well done mummy :)


----------



## mummy1985

thanks ladies :)


----------



## heathergc

Well done ladies who have lost some lbs :thumbup:



topsy said:


> heathergc said:
> 
> 
> welcome topsy :wave: i'm trying to calorie count too :thumbup: how many cals are you cutting down to a day?
> 
> Hey hun,
> 
> I am trying to stick to 1200-1300 mon to fri and then 1500 at the weekend, (as OH and I like to cook), but i am just guessing. I need to google my BMR rate when I get a chance at the weekend to see what i should be eating, did it ages ago but cant remember what it was!
> 
> How many cals are you sticking to hun?
> 
> Thanks for all the warm welcomes :) xxClick to expand...

I'm MEANT to stick to around 1500, but this week has been terrible so far :dohh: I'll just be happy if i STS tbh. How are you finding sticking to diet so far?


----------



## MummyToAmberx

morning!

ive lost 1.5lb this week

much planned for the weekend? i thought was friday 2 days ago lol!


----------



## mummy1985

well done!


----------



## Pink1981

danniemum2be said:


> had my weigh in today girls, lost 3 and a half pound. happy bunny now lost 11 pound all together now :happydance: xx

Thats fab! Well done!! x


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Mummy1985 and MummyToAmber!!

I cant stop weighing myswlf everyday!! And today i found if i move the scales around the bathroom i can weigh upto 2lb less :dohh: (and its a hard floor)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done for getting that ticker moving mummytoamber!
I've been so good this week but have a feeling the scales wont reflect that. I'll be happy with 1lb this week.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol pink same here. It's a hard floor but not entirely even. I have to make sure I weigh in the same place each time.
Sometimes I'll weigh 3 times in 3 places (by wall, by door, halfway between wall and door) just to see the difference. Usually two are the same and one is 1lb different!


----------



## mummy1985

Pink1981 said:


> Well done Mummy1985 and MummyToAmber!!
> 
> I cant stop weighing myswlf everyday!! And today i found if i move the scales around the bathroom i can weigh upto 2lb less :dohh: (and its a hard floor)

Mine can weigh different on a hard floor too! I weighed myself all day yesterday just in case I had put on. I weighed the same on my scales but the SW scales said I had lost 1lb! 

Hoping for 3lbs this week as I wanted to get 2lbs a week so need to make up for only losing 1lb. 

Oh and a little off topic but....Abigail sttn :happydance: ok well she was up at 4.30am but that's usually the time of her 2nd night feed and she went from 9pm til 4.30am without a feed :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

well done girlies :happydance:

my scales do the same :rofl:​


----------



## Pink1981

Its so frustrating!! I'm trying to go by the highest amount but i want those extra 2lbs off damnit!! 

Well done Abigail!! Its lush getting a good nights sleep isnt it.... even if you do wake up panicking because you havent been woken up beforehand! lol


----------



## jenny_wren

wish mine slept through :rofl:​


----------



## heathergc

mummy1985 said:


> Pink1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well done Mummy1985 and MummyToAmber!!
> 
> I cant stop weighing myswlf everyday!! And today i found if i move the scales around the bathroom i can weigh upto 2lb less :dohh: (and its a hard floor)
> 
> Mine can weigh different on a hard floor too! I weighed myself all day yesterday just in case I had put on. I weighed the same on my scales but the SW scales said I had lost 1lb!
> 
> Hoping for 3lbs this week as I wanted to get 2lbs a week so need to make up for only losing 1lb.
> 
> Oh and a little off topic but....Abigail sttn :happydance: ok well she was up at 4.30am but that's usually the time of her 2nd night feed and she went from 9pm til 4.30am without a feed :happydance:Click to expand...

Theo has started doing this too :thumbup: however i can't seem to get to sleep for hours :dohh: so i don't get any extra sleep 

Dreading this weekend, my OH's birthday on fathers day and already he's got two cakes i know about plus we're all having a meal. i'll be surprised if i don't put on any weight :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh treat off pizza hut tomorrow , god help me lol plus side salad is free just hope it aint horrible!


----------



## jenny_wren

all you can eat salad!

:happydance:​


----------



## mummy1985

the salad is nice at pizza hut! Wish I were having a pizza hut lol


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm having one those 'seriously hungry and
nothing i eat fills me up' type of days

:brat:

thank god my cupboard's full of fruit and cereal 

:rofl:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

mummy1985 said:


> the salad is nice at pizza hut! Wish I were having a pizza hut lol

Last time i had it, was vile! Then again different stores are so different in quailty, so going go to nicer one hope its okay :)

If join facebook page, think thats how you get the offer for fathers day, its £5 for like 9" pizza and salad, and kids eat free.


----------



## topsy

Hi girls

ohh pizza hut :) Well I got my BFP this morning :) so given up on the cal counting, just trying to eat healthy with lots of fruit and veggies :)

Good luck girls, while I am gaining the weight you will all be loosing :) xxxx


----------



## jenny_wren

it must be :bfp: week lol

massive congratulations

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## topsy

Thanks jenny wren :) xxx


----------



## heathergc

CONGRATULATIONS topsy :happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs:

Gingernut, A huge congratulations to you :happydance::happydance:

Jenny_wren, How on earth did you only eat half a flake :wacko: I would of crammed the lot in :winkwink: My Dh has brought home all sorts this week I think he is trying to see if i'm serious about the diet lol.

Danniemumtobe, Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup:

Pink1981, Hope the interview went well :thumbup:

Mummytoamber, Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup:

Mummy1985, Whoo It's lovely when they sleep a little longer isn't it :thumbup:

Topsy, A huge congratulations to you another BFP :happydance:

:hi: Heathergc, Cottlestonpie, Pink23, Lucky3, Chetnaz :hugs:

I have had a crap day trying to buy clothes grrr. I think i'm going to give up the clothes shopping now :growlmad: I'm having my hair done instead :dohh:
Any ladies who have PMd me with your address for the DVD's I will post them on tuesday morning :thumbup: If anyone else wants any then let me know by tuesday and i can post them out as well :thumbup:
Hope you are all enjoying your friday :happydance:


----------



## mummy1985

wow!! congratulations topsy! You lot had better stop getting pregnant, I already want another one and you're making me jealous lol! 

Seriously though best of luck :) I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## jenny_wren

i wont be pregnant anytime soon, you're
safe with me :haha:​


----------



## sparkle05

Ladies in week 1 we collectively lost


30,1/2 lbs 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well done ladies :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

wow 31 1/2 lbs is great. 
congrats topsy xxx
Well af turned up today so if I've lost weight i'll be suprised but ive got work the weekend so I tend to not eat alot.
Just bought zumba for kinect and going to plan my meals I think for next week. going to use my ww book I think xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Wow thats alot of weight!

Well done everyone :D


----------



## Laura2919

I have 5 stone to lose. I want to be 8st 8lbs lol. For my height its about average. Good luck everyone. Hope you get to your targets.


----------



## Pink1981

Congratulations Topsy!! :cloud9:

Well done on your weight loss girls, hoping to join you this week!

Thanks Sparkle, the interview went really well i thought but they said i would hear by the weekend and i nada so i probs haven't got it. Gutted.com

x


----------



## jenny_wren

30 1/2 lb is amazing!

:dance:​


----------



## lucky3

Oo that is good sparkle :) well done us :thumbup:


----------



## danniemum2be

Well done everyone and CONGRATS topsy all u women getting BFP's are making me major broody xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Ive worked out all information for pizza hut, if i stick to it, my day will be like any other :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

Hope you are all enjoying your weekend :thumbup:

I'm just jumping on to say hi. I'm not sure if i will have time to come on again until monday. I have my parents over for tea tonight and them i'm off to machester to see the kings of Leon tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

Keep up the great work ladies and i will speak with you monday :hugs:

Enjoy your pizza hut mummytoamber :winkwink:


----------



## lucky3

enjoy kings of leon sparkle :)

and well done mta for workin out pizza hut, great to feel in control :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey ladies! Do you have room for a little (actually larger than I thought :( ) one?

I'm not a good dieter at all. I comfort eat and I seem to need comfort a lot lately :rofl: so I am eating none stop and it's ridiculous. Could use the support of others in the same boat! :hugs:

Congrats to everyone on their weight loss so far! You're all doing fab :D x And congrats on all the BFP's!


----------



## jenny_wren

not you again!!

:argh:






welcome aboard :winkwink:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

:boat:

Jenny, I'm feeling sensitive, don't be a bitch :grr:

:rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!!

My time had pizza hut, didnt fully go to plan! I think i still did good, seems i cant remember last time i was at pizza hut lol. I worked out 3 slices but had 5.

Ive managed to do 70mins of cardio burnt 673 calories so basically 4 slices :)

enjoy your saturday night

Welcome tegans mama :)


----------



## Pink1981

Didn't get the job so diet went out of the window. I'm hopin to get back on track tomorrow x


----------



## jenny_wren

Pink1981 said:


> Didn't get the job so diet went out of the window. I'm hopin to get back on track tomorrow x

i'm sorry :hugs::hugs:​


----------



## pink23

sorry pink xx
I am loving zumba for kinect I did 40mins. My scales say ive lost 2lbs but going to wait and see what mondays group says i weigh. Been eating ok my salad and fruit looked very colourful xx
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pink1981 said:


> Didn't get the job so diet went out of the window. I'm hopin to get back on track tomorrow x

sorry to hear that!:hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> sorry pink xx
> I am loving zumba for kinect I did 40mins. My scales say ive lost 2lbs but going to wait and see what mondays group says i weigh. Been eating ok my salad and fruit looked very colourful xx
> Hope everyones ok xx

Looking great for you!!

May have borrow that zumba IF you'd let me :haha: x


----------



## pink23

that sounds fine to me leanne xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

sorry to hear that pink x

weigh in day tomorrow. not holding out much hope for stepping on those scales. pretty sure i've not lost anything. especially since i haven't pooped today (sorry if tmi!!)


----------



## mummy1985

Welcome aboard to the new people! 

30 1/2lbs! Wow that's great! Keep it up girls!!

I did the weekly shop yesterday and was very good, bought no chocolate and got loads of low fat yoghurts to fulfill my sweet cravings, seems to be working so far. I'm doing race for life today, did it a few years ago when I was a bit fitter in 50 mins (walking) so hoping to equal or beat that time today.


----------



## lucky3

good luck with race for life mummy! and for weigh in CP!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Woohoo! 3lbs lighter this morning than this time last week which puts me over the 1st mark! :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Good luck Mummy1985!

Huge well done on hitting your 1st stone mark cottlestonpie!! 

i love getting muller light yogurts but i find them bit expensive, it bugs me good food is not cheap :(


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks! 
Muller lights are 6 for £3 at asda just now so I got a weeks supply!


----------



## Tegans Mama

My sister just got the Zumba DVD's and I'm going over to hers to do it with her one day this week. I'd love to go to the class but have no confidence at all :(

Well done CottlestonPie at hitting the 1st mark!! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CottlestonPie said:


> Thanks!
> Muller lights are 6 for £3 at asda just now so I got a weeks supply!

im sure its 10 for £4 now

i still think to much, i got tonnes when had them on 25p other week, really should be that price id easily eat 3 a day lol


----------



## jenny_wren

father's day diet went out the window
a little bit, had an ice cream and a kit kat
type thing, still within my fat and calorie limit
just felt naughty :rofl:

will scrap today and calorie count again
tomorrow, having pasta for dinner and had fruit
and healthy breakfast so it's not a total loss

:thumbup:

aunty flow cramps are quite bad today
no doubt she'll show up soon too! :growlmad:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lol yeah I'd easily eat more if they were cheaper. Yumyum! 
At the moment I have one at breakfast and wouldn't mind one later in the day too.

Had jacket sweet potato last night for dinner. I like sweet potato mash but the jacket was horrid :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sorry about AF Jenny it really sucks doesn't it :(


----------



## pink23

I definately dont think Ive lost any by tomorrow. I ended up having a hypo at work today so was given a lot of sugar so extra calories and carbs for me today. Going to try zumba later maybe That will help xx


----------



## jenny_wren

Tegans Mama said:


> Sorry about AF Jenny it really sucks doesn't it :(

not come on yet but she'll be here soon
bah would explain why i've felt stupidly
hungry over the past few days lol

hopefully wednesday weigh in wont be
tooooo bad :dohh:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

oh jenny feel your pain, ive been on/off like a tap lately LOL

hope it isnt to bad for you, weigh in may surprize you :)


----------



## jenny_wren

gonna work out my calories later
i don't think it's too bad today just feels
like a failed day with ice cream and chocolate

:haha:

still well within the myfitness pal range though
just more than my normal fat range lol​


----------



## pink23

just done about 45 mins on zumba. definately a work out. xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

faye is it just like dance central? x


----------



## pink23

Yeah you just mirror what the women is doing on the screen. Its very active. Only thing it needs is a calorie counter. Its starts off with beginers 20 mins then goes upto 45 mins. Its really good. Im hoping it will help me get rid of some unwanted belly and inches xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> Yeah you just mirror what the women is doing on the screen. Its very active. Only thing it needs is a calorie counter. Its starts off with beginers 20 mins then goes upto 45 mins. Its really good. Im hoping it will help me get rid of some unwanted belly and inches xx

Oh sounds good then! Have give it bash with HRM, give you idea xx


----------



## pink23

whats hrm xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

heart rate montior xx


----------



## pink23

makes sense now will have to get one . i definately feel my heart racing xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh yes! Life saver i think. 

I got my first from argos 29.99, sadly it only lasted 6 months. 

Ive got my heart to 174 bmp so far lol xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

Evening ladies! I'm just back from swimming. I swam 46 lengths. First I aimed for 20, then 25, then 30, then 40, then 50, but I gave up at 46. Wasn't until I got out of the water I realised how tired I was! :rofl: Really enjoyed it though :D


----------



## jenny_wren

bet that burnt a shit load
of calories! :winkwink:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

It did! I felt a bit faint after :lol: They do this thing at our leisure centre where it's a pound to swim lanes from 7-9 on a sunday night :D


----------



## pink23

wow thats a good price. And 46 lengths is really good. I probably can only do one lol xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

I thought I could only do one too :lol:


----------



## jenny_wren

bit of a bargain :happydance:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

Yeah it is! Plus parking is free :D I will def be going back


----------



## jenny_wren

Tegans Mama said:


> Yeah it is! Plus parking is free :D I will def be going back

was it nice and quiet too?

sounds perfect lol​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

46 is alot, well done!!


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenny_wren said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it is! Plus parking is free :D I will def be going back
> 
> was it nice and quiet too?
> 
> sounds perfect lol​Click to expand...

It wasn't too busy but most of the people there were too busy concentrating on staying afloat to even notice my big behind :rofl: There were three lanes, fast medium and slow. :D


----------



## KaceysMummy

Hey Girls :wave: 
Could I please join, I really need to lose weight. 
My starting weight is 16 stone 2lbs :blush:
I've been on diet for 3 weeks and already lost 11lbs, just finding the weekends difficult... xx


----------



## pink23

KaceysMummy said:


> Hey Girls :wave:
> Could I please join, I really need to lose weight.
> My starting weight is 16 stone 2lbs :blush:
> I've been on diet for 3 weeks and already lost 11lbs, just finding the weekends difficult... xx

Hi come on in xx:flower:


----------



## jenny_wren

welcome aboard :wave:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

:wave:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!

Well done on your loss so far, kaceysmummy.


----------



## KaceysMummy

Thank you :) xx


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Tegans mama, Welcome :hugs: If you would like to go on the front page can you let me know your starting weight and a small term goal :thumbup:
46 lengths my word I don't think that i could do 2 lol.

Pink1981, Sorry about the job :hugs:

Mummy1985, How did the race for life go ?

Mummytoamber, Glad you enjoyed pizza hut, Do you exercise everyday ? What do you find is the best activity for burning those calories :wacko:

Cottlestonpie, Congratulations on your weight loss this week, and for hitting the stone mark :thumbup: 

Jenny_wren, Hope AF isn't to bad for you. I am having AF every 2 weeks with this stupid pill i'm on :growlmad: I think i'm going to go and get the implant again.

Kaceysmummy, Welcome :hugs: I will pop you on the front page in a minute :thumbup: Congratulations on your weight loss so far :thumbup:

Pink23, Hope your feeling ok today after your hypo :hugs:

Goodluck to all the ladies weighing today :flower:

AFM, Well i had a fantastic time yesterday it was amazing, and i stuck to my diet too. I am so tiered today after getting in at 2am and then being woke up by Isla pops at 4am :wacko: I'm still in my pj's and probably will be for the fest of the day :thumbup:
I have had a nice surprise this morning I have lost 2lbs this week which makes it half a stone in 2 weeks :thumbup:

I'm off to update the front page with the nebies and the weight losses :thumbup:


----------



## Pink1981

STS again!! So annoyed with myself!! X


----------



## sparkle05

Aww don't worry pink, it's not a gain :hugs::hugs:

Tomorrow is another day. I'm a little bit off plan today and I'm to tired to care lol.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

Pink1981 said:


> STS again!! So annoyed with myself!! X

:hugs:​


----------



## sparkle05

Oh dear ladies. I have been very naughty this afternoon :blush:

I have had a pizza for lunch, a little chocolate yogurt and have just agreed to a curry tonight :cry:

I'm putting it down to the fact that i am knackered lol.

I promise to behave tomorrow :thumbup:

Oh confession makes me feel better :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Everyone's allowed a day off once in a while Sparkle! As long as it doesn't become habit :thumbup:
I went to Nandos yesterday. It was a lovely treat. I was still careful, but I enjoyed it. And I avoided having the nearly 600 calorie cake that OH scoffed!

You've had my 2 weaknesses today. Pizza and curry are my favourites. Which is probably why I got to this size in the first place! Apart from the baby weight and ben & jerrys cravings :haha:

I've started a tumblr for my weight loss... because I've found a bunch of bloggers on there who share good low cal recipes, motivation, encouragement, etc. 
If anyone else has a tumblr and wants to follow, or if you dont have one and just want to stalk it, feel free! :D


----------



## mummy1985

did race for life in 49 mins so not too bad. I am so unfit!

My Nan had a fall yesterday (she's 95 and still lives in a 2 storey house on her own!) so I spent the day with her today so I've been very good as I didn't have anything to pick on. She's ok now :thumbup:

I do admire all you exercising mummies! I've just ordered a jumperoo from amazon as it was cheap so I'm hoping within the next month or so she will sit in that while I do an exercise video or something lol! I will try to walk once or twice a day too when the weather is good.

Don't worry pink and sparkle :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks cottlestonpie :hugs: I am going to have some curry later but i'm going to have a dry tikka without the masala sauce and some normal rice and no nann bread. That will save me lots of syns. I worked out that if i don't have ant syns for the next 2 days and just fill up on free foods then i can pull myself back from this :dohh:
Can i be think and ask what a tumblr is :blush:

Mummy1985. Well done on completing the race for life :thumbup: Hope your nan recovers soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink23

Hi girls i lost 1lb this week.
Dont work pink and sparkle we are all here to support each other xx
Just had jacket potato with stir fry and was yummy, 45 mins zumba later xx


----------



## lucky3

hi everyone, i managed to lose 3lb th8is week.i really really want to lose 2lb by thursday so i am still in target :haha: but nit sure i can.

well done everyone even a sts is sooo much better than a gain :)

and we all go off track sometimes sparkle, getting back on is the important thing :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Whoops forgot the tumblr link...
https://mummytummytoyummymummy.tumblr.com/
It's a blog/community type thing :)


----------



## jenny_wren

well done ladies

:happydance::happydance:

lets see if we can beat last weeks total!​


----------



## pink23

time for zumba xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Evening

STS is still very good outcome :D

Ive had 'iffy' day lol Mega bread craving, i seems get this every couple of weeks lol!


----------



## Tegans Mama

EVening ladies!

Just back from swimming again, did 48 lengths today. Calorie wise I am under the limit so I'm doing well :D Still didn't get myself weighed though :S

Have an appt tomorrow to join the gym so I guess I will get weighed then! :)


----------



## pink23

ooh the gym sounds good. im thinking of joining mine to but keeping at zumba for s few weeks and maybe some more walking.
zumba knackered me out. i did the 45 min session tonight. another one tomorrow i thinkxx


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

Just checking in really quick I'm off on a school trip (lucky me) 

A huge congratulations to all the ladies who have lost and STS this week :thumbup:

I will be back later to update the front page for all you fantastic ladies :thumbup:

Have a great day :hugs::hugs:

Oh and I'm back on plan lol :dohh:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Have fun!!

So how do you ladies resist weighing every 5 minutes?
I want to only do it once a week but i get curious... Every other day is me being good with it! Sometimes I'll weigh myself in the morning, poop, then weigh again :haha:
It's a bad habit and I have to stop but I dont know how???


----------



## Pink1981

CottlestonPie said:


> Have fun!!
> 
> So how do you ladies resist weighing every 5 minutes?
> I want to only do it once a week but i get curious... *Every other day is me being good with it! Sometimes I'll weigh myself in the morning, poop, then weigh again *It's a bad habit and I have to stop but I dont know how???

I could have written the bit in bold. I just cant help myself!

Sorry, not much help am i! x


----------



## lucky3

I'm the same. I think the only way is to hide the scales but it makes me feel out of control if I don't weigh morning and night!!


----------



## jenny_wren

i have the occasional peak on the scales
if i'm having an 'i feel thin' day but generally
it's once or twice a week :haha:​


----------



## KaceysMummy

I'm the same I find it hard not to weigh myself all the time... :dohh: x


----------



## heathergc

hey ladies, sorry not been on all weekend. 
just did my weigh in. i put on two pounds :cry:

welcome KaceysMummy :wave:
everyone seems to be doing really well, keep it up ladies :thumbup:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CottlestonPie said:


> Have fun!!
> 
> So how do you ladies resist weighing every 5 minutes?
> I want to only do it once a week but i get curious... Every other day is me being good with it! Sometimes I'll weigh myself in the morning, poop, then weigh again :haha:
> It's a bad habit and I have to stop but I dont know how???

Personally i think it is a bad habit, it can easily get out of control. 

How to stop? Throw them away, or get OH to hide them. 

I started weighing to much, get to 'attached' to the scales, you in horrible circle of cutting calories, again and again when dont see number you want on the scale, making weight loss near impossible as going into starvation mode, once your in this mode, everything you eat is then stored by your body = you gain weight, you see the number going up, then you go again, you cut calories down. 

My moods were very controlled by what i seen on the scales, sometimes would lead to me wanting to binge on stuff. 

May say now, oh i do it alot and not doing any harm i was the same, more and longer you do it more chance got of it going tits up. 

How is everyone gettting on? Im going do some weights later i think.


----------



## pink23

zumba for me lol.
Im struggling today with hypos so im getting extra sugar that I dont want x


----------



## CottlestonPie

I really want to do zumba! I'm terrified of being the class fatty though :( (I dont have kinect or move to do the games at home)


----------



## pink23

CottlestonPie said:


> I really want to do zumba! I'm terrified of being the class fatty though :( (I dont have kinect or move to do the games at home)

 can you download a zumba dvd a do it that way xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Great minds... I was just doing that now lol
I just need to work out how to make sure Tobys nap lasts long enough for a short workout!


----------



## Tegans Mama

I downloaded the Zumba dvd's too. My sister bought them and they cost her £60 :shock: I really want to go to the class but I am also scared of being the class fatty :(

As for weighing yourself.. I had a problem with weighing myself and calorie control in the past that got really out of hand and I ended up very ill because of it. I won't go into detail because it was very hard to overcome but this is why I don't have scales in my house, and I'm actually considering not getting any and just using the scales at the gym for now


----------



## jenny_wren

do you have to pay to download them?

i refuse to pay £60 for a few dvds :wacko:

i looked on the website and went :shock:

just think lea everytime you weigh yourself
at the gym you'll get a surprise as you wont be
able to have a peak beforehand, i've no idea
what happened but there's an upside for not
having any :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenny_wren said:


> do you have to pay to download them?
> 
> i refuse to pay £60 for a few dvds :wacko:
> 
> i looked on the website and went :shock:
> 
> just think lea everytime you weigh yourself
> at the gym you'll get a surprise as you wont be
> able to have a peak beforehand, i've no idea
> what happened but there's an upside for not
> having any :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:​

No you don't Jen, I'll PM you a link in a minute :) 

Yeah there's a definite upside to not having any scales. I can't obsess over my weight if I don't know what I weigh :lol:


----------



## jenny_wren

thankyou :happydance:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ah sugar I forgot to PM you :rofl:

I'll try and find where I downloaded it from now :) x


----------



## jenny_wren

Tegans Mama said:


> Ah sugar I forgot to PM you :rofl:
> 
> I'll try and find where I downloaded it from now :) x

:haha::winkwink:​


----------



## mummy1985

oh we've had a good day today :thumbup:

Abigail went 7 hrs last night :thumbup:
My Auntie agreed to host Abigail's naming day at her house and she's said that she is going to get her swimming pool cleared and ready for use for Abigail to learn to swim! It's been out of use for about 3 years as the kids got bored of it :thumbup:
My cousin and best friend were delighted to be asked to be supporting adults :thumbup:
My Auntie made a quillow for Abigail - a quilt that folds into a pillow 
https://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k357/stationroad1985/P1050218.jpg https://i324.photobucket.com/albums/k357/stationroad1985/P1050217.jpg


Oh and...I had a piece of chocolate...and didn't like it.... :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

that quillow is gorgeous!

:cloud9:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

It really is! Love it :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

It's beautiful!
I had such a wonderful night. OH put Toby to bed (if I do it Toby refuses to sleep without snuggles)... OH woke me up but I was asleep again by midnight, and Toby slept through til 5:40, THEN slept again til 8:30 :D
I feel sooo refreshed!

I had a cheeky midweek weigh-in and apparently I've lost 2lbs since Sunday! I hope it stays off til Sunday when I do my proper weigh-in as that'll being me to exactly 16st.


----------



## pink23

morning allx
Im off for a walk to my friends soon so thats a start. didnt do zumba yesterday will tonight. I feel like ive got a cold coming ot my nose is just being annoying.
Cut down my portions yesterday so hoping to see a difference next week xx


----------



## mummy1985

cottlestonpie that's how I felt yesterday lol! Like I could take on the world! What a difference a good nights sleep can make! Well done on your weight loss too, fingers crossed it stays off for Sunday!

pink I hope your cold doesn't get too bad.

wish me luck today please girls! I've got a "tribunal" for my property. The freeholder wants us to do £20,000 worth of work to the communal areas (that's just OUR share, there is 5 other flats too!) and we are going to court as we don't think it's fair to make us spend that much money (especially as we want to move to a family home sooner rather than later and we just can't afford it!) That flat is only worth about £50k these days so it's almost half the value of the flat...anyway I'll let you know how we get on!


----------



## lucky3

good luck mummy!


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yikes, good luck mummy! That's an obscene amount of money. I mean, £20k is a tidy deposit for a house!
Fingers crossed for you :)


----------



## jenny_wren

1lb loss this week

good old af came this morning too
but 1lb is better than nothing especially
with bloat and what not

good timing as it'll be gone by the next
weigh in so it shouldn't interupt anything

:thumbup:​


----------



## lucky3

well done jenny


----------



## mummy1985

well done Jenny!!

Well the tribunal went well but I have to wait 3 weeks for them to decide on the case and put their report together! Looks like we are going to have to pay for most of it though but there will be another tribunal to decide exactly how much we have to pay - they are looking at options to see whether they can "cap" the amount we have to pay so they will put in some of the money if we put in the rest. 

Why oh why didn't we just buy a house?! oh yeah we couldn't afford it at the time, the annoying thing is for what we paid for this flat we could get a very nice 3 bedroom house now, bloody recession grrrr!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

well done jenny!

ive done 48, 26min exercise todau think brings me my target 600 met, woo :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

Congratulations on all the weight losses :thumbup:

Hope you are all enjoying your evening. 

I have updated the front page for you all :hugs::hugs:

I haven't done any exercise today but i have been moving furniture around all day lol. Hope this has burned a few calories :thumbup:

I must start sticking to an exercise plan, i keep tailing off from it :dohh: I know i will loose more if i do :winkwink:


----------



## Reba

Hi all! I totally want to join!
I need to lose 6 stone as you call it hehe

My first goal is 25 lbs which is almost 2 stone from what google tells me! Hoping to have that gone by the end of August.
I started exercising June 10th and one week later had lost 2lbs. I'm weighing in on Friday in the morning!


----------



## mummy1985

welcome Reba! 

I've been so good these last few days, I haven't had any chocolate and have only snacked on low fat yoghurt and fruit :happydance: I'm so proud of myself it seems I may have turned a corner as I'm a big chocolate comfort eater!

weigh in tonight and I think I'll stay the same due to the pigginess at the weekend, but next week should be great if I can keep up with the healthy eating.


----------



## lucky3

Welcome reba and good luck mummy!!

I am going back to sw this morning. I am hoping I have slimmed back to my pregnant target weight. Fx!!


----------



## mummy1985

fingers crossed Clare!


----------



## pink23

fx sparkle xx


----------



## KaceysMummy

Well done with all you weight losses girls!! :D xx


----------



## pink23

I think the zumba is helping me. Ive lost 1 " of arms and waist. Just need to take it off my hips now x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Thats really good faye!

Its my thighs i need weight off, but ive turned 80% of my fat into muscle instead LOL


----------



## pink23

wow leanne thats really good.
lunch today is a salad mixed with hot dogs and mushrooms quite yummy to. Tonight is home made curry, think i will just make sure i have a smaller portion. hope everyones well xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

I so desperately want curry. But the bit I like most is the sauce (masala, korma, whatever)... and that's the bad bit. :(


----------



## jenny_wren

brought a bike off ebay, picking it up
over the weekend :happydance:

could have gotten it cheaper
but i want one now and none
of them end until next week :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

scrap that, the women pressed the wrong
button and ended it rather than doing a buy
it now, gutted :cry:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Awh no :(
If she did the listing wrong, maybe she can relist it so you can buy it at the same price? Try and message her and find out if there's a way you can still buy it :)


----------



## jenny_wren

she ended it whilst it had bids on
ended up selling it for £2.60!!

:haha:

she's appealing to the winning bidder
but she's technically sold it to them so
unless they agree to cancel it there's
nothing i can do

i said i'd give her £20, bet she'll kick herself
if the winner ends up paying £2.60 for it

:rofl: :rofl:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh me also move curry, i make WW vegetable curry but sometimes add in tin of tuna, love it!

Jenny, you planning on doing some bike riding? I bought bike few months back, loved it going along canals not got out on it much lately all it does when im kid free is bloody rain lol!!

Ive done 48mins of cardio :)


----------



## jenny_wren

just an exercise bike :thumbup:

i don't have the time to ride a proper one
and i don't like the idea of putting emily on
the back of one

exercise bike's much easier :haha:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

lol ooops! Bet she's kicking herself!
Well, I hope you can work something out between you, the buyer and the seller... fingers crossed!

I've just been told by the local Zumba instructor that I should get a doctors approval before starting her classes. How discouraging. I mean, I know I'm 16st but if people aren't going to let me into their classes then what?
Feeling really crappy now. :(


----------



## MummyToAmberx

jenny_wren said:


> just an exercise bike :thumbup:
> 
> i don't have the time to ride a proper one
> and i don't like the idea of putting emily on
> the back of one
> 
> exercise bike's much easier :haha:​

LOL silly me !


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CottlestonPie said:


> lol ooops! Bet she's kicking herself!
> Well, I hope you can work something out between you, the buyer and the seller... fingers crossed!
> 
> I've just been told by the local Zumba instructor that I should get a doctors approval before starting her classes. How discouraging. I mean, I know I'm 16st but if people aren't going to let me into their classes then what?
> Feeling really crappy now. :(

Shes covering her back incase something was to happen to you and hadnt ask doc approval, can understand her point, but i can understand how crap that made you feel.

Trying get docs appt here is bloody impossible, what is it like where you are?


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> lol ooops! Bet she's kicking herself!
> Well, I hope you can work something out between you, the buyer and the seller... fingers crossed!
> 
> I've just been told by the local Zumba instructor that I should get a doctors approval before starting her classes. How discouraging. I mean, I know I'm 16st but if people aren't going to let me into their classes then what?
> Feeling really crappy now. :(

:hugs: :hugs:

i can't see your doctor saying no, i think it's just incase
something happens in her class, she's probably asked a few
for doctors approvals, don't let it discourage you​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah I can see her point. Things like that really knock my self-confidence but I guess she has to say that for insurance reasons too.
I might just do fitness stuff from home for now and join up when I'm a bit slimmer/healthier. 

My doc isnt so great... I have to book about a week in advance. Or i can get a doctor to call me but they only tend to do that for emergencies.


----------



## Pink1981

I had curry last night, it was a slimming world one and was actually quite nice :thumbup:

https://www.slimmingworld.com/recipes/chicken-curry.aspx


----------



## Pink1981

CottlestonPie said:


> Yeah I can see her point. Things like that really knock my self-confidence but I guess she has to say that for insurance reasons too.
> I might just do fitness stuff from home for now and join up when I'm a bit slimmer/healthier.
> 
> My doc isnt so great... I have to book about a week in advance. Or i can get a doctor to call me but they only tend to do that for emergencies.

:hugs: that would have thrown me too! 

If you feel more comfortable then do stuff at home x


----------



## jenny_wren

now she's relisted it and it doesn't end until
sunday night which means i can't pick it up
until next week, bah! stupid ebay!

:coffee:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

CottlestonPie said:


> lol ooops! Bet she's kicking herself!
> Well, I hope you can work something out between you, the buyer and the seller... fingers crossed!
> 
> I've just been told by the local Zumba instructor that I should get a doctors approval before starting her classes. How discouraging. I mean, I know I'm 16st but if people aren't going to let me into their classes then what?
> Feeling really crappy now. :(

Aww Hun I'm sorry that's so degrading isn't it. :hugs::hugs:Xx


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenny_wren said:


> just an exercise bike :thumbup:
> 
> i don't have the time to ride a proper one
> and i don't like the idea of putting emily on
> the back of one
> 
> exercise bike's much easier :haha:​

I'd watch tv and ride it hahaha sounds fun :thumbup:


----------



## Tegans Mama

Sorry for the multiple posts folks but I can't do multiple quotes on iPhone. 

I had a day off from swimming yesterday, wasn't feeling great so stayed home. Am going with my sister tonight though, and aquacise tomorrow :) I forgot to track my calories yesterday either lol so gonna do that in a minute. Hope everyone is well, you're all doing great weight loss wise!


----------



## jenny_wren

Tegans Mama said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> just an exercise bike :thumbup:
> 
> i don't have the time to ride a proper one
> and i don't like the idea of putting emily on
> the back of one
> 
> exercise bike's much easier :haha:​
> 
> I'd watch tv and ride it hahaha sounds fun :thumbup:Click to expand...

that's the plan lol :haha:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenny_wren said:


> Tegans Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> just an exercise bike :thumbup:
> 
> i don't have the time to ride a proper one
> and i don't like the idea of putting emily on
> the back of one
> 
> exercise bike's much easier :haha:​
> 
> I'd watch tv and ride it hahaha sounds fun :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> that's the plan lol :haha:​Click to expand...

My Grandad had an excercise bike in our bathroom when I was about seventeen and I used to sneak into the bathroom and ride it for about four hours at a time during the night :wacko: :rofl:


----------



## jenny_wren

why would you keep one in the bathroom
suppose you could literally dive into the bath
afterwards :rofl:

i can hardly fit my fat arse through the walkway
in our bathroom let alone store a bike

:rofl:​


----------



## Pink1981

Well our cross trainer is no longer a clothes horse!! Gonna get on it like a car bonnet tonight (whatever that means!) :rofl:


----------



## CottlestonPie

i think it means you're going to sprawl yourself across it provocatively... :haha: ;)


----------



## Tegans Mama

jenny_wren said:


> why would you keep one in the bathroom
> suppose you could literally dive into the bath
> afterwards :rofl:
> 
> i can hardly fit my fat arse through the walkway
> in our bathroom let alone store a bike
> 
> :rofl:​

My Grandad is old! :lol: Plus it was just me and him in his house so it didn't matter really what was in the bathroom :p


----------



## Pink1981

CottlestonPie said:


> i think it means you're going to sprawl yourself across it provocatively... :haha: ;)

Haha DH would like that but i don't i'd burn many calories!


----------



## jenny_wren

sex burns off more calories than
you think :winkwink:​


----------



## mummy1985

jenny_wren said:


> sex burns off more calories than
> you think :winkwink:​

My OH keeps trying this one! I tell you what though I lost a stone once a few years back and we were at it a lot then so it must be true! :blush:


----------



## mummy1985

I've only lost half a pound this week but I suppose you can't be good only half the week and expect great results! I've got some recipe books now and I'm going to do a meal plan for the next week and STICK TO IT!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done on your loss mummy1985!

Ive done another 20min cardio.

Im not expecting much from my weigh in ive been alot more hungry than usual on monday/tuesday, obv pizza hut at weekend lol!


----------



## lucky3

well done mummy :) 

Lei are you weighing tomorrow (sorry have memory like a sieve!)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

lucky3 said:


> well done mummy :)
> 
> Lei are you weighing tomorrow (sorry have memory like a sieve!)

Yeah, its cool! Im the same lol! Its so baby brain like :haha:


----------



## jenny_wren

good luck for tomorrow :flower:​


----------



## lucky3

yes good luck :)

well i went to sw and weighed in at 16st 8 - so a 3 lb loss since monday. i was well pleased as i am also within the target range, for now!! people were impressed that i had managed that with having a baby, i didn't like to say i had to slim before i'd come back to slimming world :haha:


----------



## mummy1985

well done clare!

good luck for tomorrow mummytoamber


----------



## CottlestonPie

good luck lei, and well done clare! x


----------



## jenny_wren

well done on your loss :happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

pahaha the ebay woman lost out on £20
she's relisted it again at 99p i doubt it'll get
very far, i'm stalking though so i can laugh at
the fact she missed out

:muaha:

i've brought a better one for £6 instead
bargain!!

:rofl:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

do you have to pick it up? youre lucky there are so many local! but i guess youre not too far from london really... so that helps!
i keep scouring gumtree freebies for cross trainers, weights, etc... but haven't actually got anywhere to put them yet!


----------



## Pink1981

Arghhhhh having a really hungry day today. Been really good so far but all I wanna do right now is EAT!!!!!! Hate days like these x


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> do you have to pick it up? youre lucky there are so many local! but i guess youre not too far from london really... so that helps!
> i keep scouring gumtree freebies for cross trainers, weights, etc... but haven't actually got anywhere to put them yet!

i just asked all the people within a 10 mile
radius if they'd do a buy it now for me

paid off in the end, i'm picking it up saturday
and it's only 20 minutes away so can't complain

:thumbup:

i've been putting wanted ads on freecycle for the
past few weeks but no luck with that which sucks

i've still got a treadmill i need to get rid of yet
i keep stubbing my toe on it everytime i get out of
bed for a night time wee

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

fucking typical, i've just been offered one
on freecycle!

tbf it would cost me more in petrol to get the free
one than it would to pick up the one from ebay
but just my luck that is

:rofl: :dohh: :haha:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh! How much are you selling the treadmill for? It is manual or electric?
Dunno where I'd put it but I want one!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning

0.5lb loss for me :)


----------



## mummy1985

Congrats Lei :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Dammit... Af is on her way. I guess I'll just be hoping to STS this week. Stupid bloat...


----------



## lucky3

Welldone mta!!

And jenny your bike stories Are so Funny fx youvet one home soon!!


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh! How much are you selling the treadmill for? It is manual or electric?
> Dunno where I'd put it but I want one!

it cost me £21 plus petrol so £30 would
cover what i paid, would just like my money back
it's a manual with an incline

it's quite big when it's up it does fold up quite well though
we managed to fit it into the back of a normal car :thumbup:

can stick piccies up if you want

:flower:​


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky3 said:


> Welldone mta!!
> 
> And jenny your bike stories Are so Funny fx youvet one home soon!!

giving the woman a ring about the £6 one in
about an hour for her address and what not

i WILL have one by the start of next week

:rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

MummyToAmberx said:


> Morning
> 
> 0.5lb loss for me :)

well done :happydance:​


----------



## Pink1981

Managed to get on my cross trainer last night, only for 15 mins though :cry: but if i can up it by 5 mins every time i'll be happy


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Sorry I haven't been around much. I am very busy changing rooms around upstairs :dohh: Isla has been sharing with Ella but is disturbing her at night, in Ella's words " I want her out mum" lol. 
Kizi has kindly agreed to share with ella for the next year :thumbup:

The diet has gone out the window :dohh: but I'm trying not to be too silly and grab healthy things too lol. So I will be very happy if I have STS this week. Next week will be better lol. The house wont look like a bomb has gone off :growlmad: 

I am so sorry to the ladies who are waiting for me to post DVD's I totally forgot but they will be in the post first thing in the morning :thumbup: They are all ready to go and when I pop Ella for her fringe cut in the morning I will post :thumbup:

Reba, Welcome :hugs: I will add you to the front page :thumbup:

Jenny_wren, Sorry about the ebay mix up :dohh:

Mummy1985, Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup:

Lucky3, Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup: Do you still want to keep your weigh in day to monday, or thursday now ? 

Mummytoamber, Congratulations on your weight loss :thumbup:

Hi to all the other ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Reba

Thanks Sparkle! :)

Well what I lost last week came back. However, I believe what I gained back is muscle rather than fat so it's all good. Not getting disappointed! -2lbs last week +2lbs this week leaves me at my starting point! Heading to the gym twice more this week before taking a break so I'm not worried :)

I looked it up and it says I'm 18 stone and I have 3 extra lbs.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

For week 2 we have lost 12, 1/2 pounds :thumbup: 

Well done ladies :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

yay :) for the weight loss.

sparkle i can't decide what to do about weigh in ...i have kinda got used to Monday now :shrug: leave it at that for now and i will tell you hat i have lost all week the :) thanks hon :flower:


----------



## pink23

Hi all x
Ive had a flapjack today and it had 451 cals i couldnt believe it, Just done 20 mins zumba but will do another 20 min later.
Work tomorrow so wont be able to pick at food. Got miy tea ready which is mash and 2 weight watcher sausages.
Hope evryones well. Im not sure if i will have lost this week but I am seeing differnces with my stomach xx
Yey for the weight loss xx


----------



## lucky3

451 wow and ouch. some things are just scary!

i made a stew (free on sw) with a pastry top for the others last night. it was half a packet of ready made pastry, just a lid and it was over 1300 calories. that is just UNREAL!!

did you enjoy it? i hate it when it looks amazing, has lots of calories and you don't enjoy it anyway :dohh:


----------



## pink23

i did enjot it but thats why i had to do the zumba. Sainsburys have started to put calories on there food at the cafe. its good because it stops be buying the high cal stuff.
1300 calories for the lid is crazy x


----------



## DaisyvonStarr

Yes me I have 4 to lose! I am doing the Cambridge diet, it is evil but have lost 10lbs in two weeks even though I have had loads of naughty days :s Lol oops. Trying again! Hopefully will lose some more weight by the time I get weighed again next friday :) Good luck ladies! It is always nice to have others to talk to who are in the same boat :) x


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs:

Hope you are enjoying your weekend :flower:

It's weigh in for me tomorrow :blush: I have been a little naughty tonight and had fish and chips for tea :blush: I'm so hungry today. I think the real AF is on it's way lol, and not the dribs and drabs of this bloody pill i have been taking grrr. 

Jenny-wren do you have your bike yet ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jenny_wren

yep picked it up lunch time 

quite an old one but it's gorgeous and
alot bigger than i thought

woman was really nice too 

:thumbup:​


----------



## lucky3

:yipee: jenny :)


----------



## jenny_wren

i went to give her the money and she was
like 'haven't you already paid'

if i'd have said yes i could have got a free bike

:rofl:​


----------



## secretbaby

....... i lost nearly 5 stone pre pregnancy (2 at home alone and then 3 at Rosemary conelly class) my husband lost 7 stone (got his certificate this week!) in 9 months. 

. I am not trying to get back onto it - lost 3.5llb first week, did loads of exercise the second and lost nothing, stayed the same! today had the girlies over had a bit of lemon pudding but not much.

5 stone may sound alot, but once you get your portion sizes and lable reading cracked it gets much much easier, especially when you lose a couple of stone and other people start to notice... I have nearly 7 stone to loose till i was the weight i was when i got married (and used to think I was SOOOOOOOOOOOOO fat then). It is really hard this time with a small baby but I am not giving up! good luck to everyone else.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow welldone onyour previous loss... Just goes to show it can be done!
It's weigh-in day for me today. It's also AF week so not sure if I'll weigh yet...


----------



## lucky3

Hello new girls :wave:

Good luck CP xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Oh oh! 223! Lost 3lbs and am now under 16st!!! :happydance:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs:

Secretbaby, Wow well done on your previous weight loss. that's fantastic. 5 stone does sound so much and I know that i over eat it's just so hard breaking the vicious cycle i get myself in :growlmad:
Are you going to join us ? Would you like to go on the front page ? :hugs::hugs:

Cottlestonpie :happydance: whoo hoo get you girl another 3lbs and into the next stone bracket :thumbup: I am using you as my inspiration for next week. I want to be 15st something :thumbup: Congratulations :hugs:

AFM, I have weighed today and STS :growlmad: All my own fault. Me and DH have cleared out the playroom and we are off to buy a cross trainer so we will have a treadmill, weights, bike and cross trainer in there, kind of a mini gym :thumbup: Dh is going to exercise with me every night from mon-friday from 8 till half past :happydance: We will also have the wii out there to that i can do zumba as well. No excuses now for me :blush:

Enjoy the rest of the weekend ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Aw thanks hun! Well done on STS :thumbup:
I'm bringing my exercise bike in today. Going to set up the spare ps3 in front of it so I can play portal 2 or watch DVDs to pass the time. 
You're so lucky your OH is training with you and so supportive. Mine eats sharebags of sweets in front of me :dohh:

Just measured myself and ive somehow lost 1.5" from each thigh in a week?! Must've been retaining fluid. Since the pregnancy I do seem to get edema in my legs if I don't drink enough.
Lost 1" from my waist and 1/4" from my hips too. 
Havant measured bust though yet... DF reckons my boobs are shrinking!!


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Oh oh! 223! Lost 3lbs and am now under 16st!!! :happydance:

massive well done!

:wohoo:​


----------



## jenny_wren

i brought a tape measure yesterday 
going to measure up wednesday morning

:thumbup:

i've not lost many lbs but i've lost weight
on my legs and my double chin both my mum
and mil commented, so i'm glad i'm not the only
one noticing :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> You're so lucky your OH is training with you and so supportive. Mine eats sharebags of sweets in front of me :dohh:

mine eats bacon sarnies and ice cream
infront of me :growlmad:​


----------



## Jellycat

Knock knock :argh:
Hi can I join you guys?

I've been dieting since November and lost almost 2 stone but only 13 lbs since January which I've found very frustrating at times.

Tried weightwatchers for couple of months and loss has been very slow so now this week I've joined Slimming World hoping this will help shift my weight abit more efficiently. I'm still undecided what diet method to follow so still calculating ww points out of curiosity.

I gained weight during honeymoon and then fell pregnant shortly afterwards which has made me put on the majority of my weight. However I've always struggled with my weight since I was young.

Starting weight Jan: 18st 6lb
Current weight : 17st 7lbs
Short term goal : 16st 6lbs
Final goal : 12st 7lbs


----------



## jenny_wren

it's nice to see some bigger girls in here
makes me feel less alone :thumbup:

welcome jelly 

:wave:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi jelly! Good to see you in this thread xx

Girls, I'm thinking of moving my Christmas target.
It's currently 15st 3lbs which is currently only 10lbs away. I was thinking, if I change it to 14st 3, it might keep me motivated. And also, it'll take me down to 199lbs! I think when I see that number on my scale I will weep with joy.
However it does mean losing 24lbs in 26 weeks so if I plateau I'll be screwed.
What so you think? Change it and work extra hard, or keep it and be more realistic?


----------



## danniemum2be

afternoon girls! been so bad lately but decided to get back on track yesterday, just done 15 mins of zumba, not my best idea in this weather i am now melting and cant cool down! xx


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Hi jelly! Good to see you in this thread xx
> 
> Girls, I'm thinking of moving my Christmas target.
> It's currently 15st 3lbs which is currently only 10lbs away. I was thinking, if I change it to 14st 3, it might keep me motivated. And also, it'll take me down to 199lbs! I think when I see that number on my scale I will weep with joy.
> However it does mean losing 24lbs in 26 weeks so if I plateau I'll be screwed.
> What so you think? Change it and work extra hard, or keep it and be more realistic?

i think 24lbs in 26 weeks is do-able 
and being under 200 would be amazing

i say go for it, it's 1lb a week which is quite
realistic :thumbup:​


----------



## Jellycat

Cottlestone - I agree it's a realistic goal and getting into the 100s before new year would be great.

You Had a great loss this week well done ! At this rate you'll smash your target


----------



## lucky3

We'll done CP that is fantastic, I sooooo want to be 15 something again!!

And welcome jelly good to see you here, you'll love it everyone is great :hugs:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Thanks guys! No harm in upping the ante i guess! Sparkle could you please change my xmas target on the front page to 14st 3lb? xx


----------



## Reba

CottlestonePie

I'm totally for your new goal!
I'm wanting to lose 25lbs by September which gives me something like 12 weeks! You can totally do that by Christmas. You go girl!!

My plan is at least 5 days a week of exercise and I'm at 3 days a week now with 45 mins cardio and some weights. So far I haven't lost anything, however, I'm feeling different! Starting tomorrow I'm up to 4 days a week :D


----------



## lucky3

Hi everyone. I am sticking with my Monday weigh day for now and this week I lost 5 lbs!! Not sure why (if only we knew eh?) but am v pleased. I have now lost 23 lbs in 6 weeks and my next mini target is to lose 2 stone which I want to do by mid July :) and be 15 something by my hols on 29 July. 

Good luck any other Monday weighters x


----------



## mummy1985

wow congrats Clare! I could do with a good week like that! :thumbup:

welcome jellycat! :hugs:

Congrats on the other weight losses as sts's!

I've been hugely busy this weekend as my mum has bought a new house to let out and it needs completley gutting! I'm hoping that we might be able to rent ours out and move into hers so I'm helping out as much as I can, yesterday we ripped out the kitchen! That's got to burn some calories! :thumbup: Stripping wallpaper today, although I think we may end up sitting in the garden!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning!

Well done to all the recent losses and STS! 

What an amazing day it was yesterday, hopefully our summer finally arrived. 

Last minute thing, off on little break before house is completed on friday to haven park. 

I'll just weigh in as per usual on friday morning anyways, hoping for 2lb loss this week.


----------



## Pink1981

Hi everyone, well done on the losses and sts! 

Cp I think change your target. It's definitely do able and I think you can absolutely do it!!

I've lost 5lbs this week. I'm so happy after two weeks sts!! Makes me feel much more motivated and I'm so glad I didn't eat anything at my nephews birthday party Saturday! 

I've also been on the cross trainer which I think helps! 

Off to the beach today, can't wait! (even though it is only 250 yards away from my house!)


----------



## jenny_wren

well done on your losses ladies

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

got on the bike last night and SWEATED
it's far too hot! :wacko:

af's still in full swing so wednesday should
be fun :dohh:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I love when weather like this, burn bunch more calories off not doing very much :)


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hot weather makes me sooo miserable!! :cry: 
OH and Tegan are in the big paddling pool thingy outside. My swimming costume is in the wash right now (from swimming last night). Still haven't weighed myself :lol:


----------



## Jellycat

Went to wi this morning but my scales have decided to do a wobbly (showing different figures or 7pm gain?!?) so am going to wait until Tuesday night when I go to sw meeting.

Really hope I've lost this week ive put in so much effort. To burn off my frustration went to the gym for an 85 minute weights and cardio.


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hope you have all had a fab day :hugs:

Jellycat, welcome :hugs: I have added you to the front page :thumbup:

Cottlestonpie, I have adjusted your short term goal :thumbup:

Pink1985, Congratulations on the weight loss :thumbup: Hope you enjoyed your day at the beach.

Jenny_wren, Hows the bike going ? 

Hi to all the other ladies :hugs:

AF is on it's way for me :cry: I'm having to rain in my hunger lol. Have been looking at some recipes today, I'm bored with the same old tea's so am going to try something a bit different. 

I was thinking maybe we could set some weekly challanges to do together so any ideas let me know :wacko:

Goodluck for anyone who is weighing in tomorrow


----------



## jenny_wren

i like the idea of weekly challenges :thumbup:

bike's good, so far so good, no aching or anything
in the morning and it's nice and sturdy lol

:flower:​


----------



## jenny_wren

could have a weekly loser and give them a little
badge or something to stick in their siggies ...

and set little tasks like a week without
bread, butter, chocolate etc

or most inventive recipe or exercise routine

:flower:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

cut out bread are you insane jenny!! LOL

Exercise challenge im up for, 100 jumping jacks a day, in 1 go though


----------



## Reba

jenny_wren said:


> could have a weekly loser and give them a little
> badge or something to stick in their siggies ...
> 
> and set little tasks like a week without
> bread, butter, chocolate etc
> 
> or most inventive recipe or exercise routine
> 
> :flower:​

OMG no chocolate :cry:
I'd lose that challenge so fast :haha:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hee I've managed to cut out bread and butter from my diet... But have had choc sauce at the weekend and a choc skinny cow ice cream today. BUT not having any more of those because I got a pack of Frubes and froze them instead.
I think I can give up most things. Unless it's chicken, egg, or potato.


----------



## pink23

I sts today but im happy with that. Just done 30 mins zumba. a fe people at work said i look like ive lost wieght, meybe its just inches but thats good.
Hope everyones ok xx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

#thats a great thing faye, its obviously working, well done on the sts

oh i love potato's but ive started to cut back not sure why just happened, i cut out most stuff from my diet, just had as treats but thing for bread is bad, have at least 1 a day but goes towards my wholegrain % so all good lol.
i had chicken all the time, can no longer afford it, so now live on turkey haha


----------



## jenny_wren

i've not done jumping jacks since i was about
14 :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

pink23 said:


> I sts today but im happy with that. Just done 30 mins zumba. a fe people at work said i look like ive lost wieght, meybe its just inches but thats good.
> Hope everyones ok xx

well done on sts :happydance:​


----------



## pink23

leanne have you seen the new kinect game the personal trainer one out friday? x


----------



## Tegans Mama

pink23 said:


> I sts today but im happy with that. Just done 30 mins zumba. a fe people at work said i look like ive lost wieght, meybe its just inches but thats good.
> Hope everyones ok xx

:thumbup: Well done! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Faye, no i haven't. I'll have a look online x


----------



## sparkle05

Good evening ladies :hugs::hugs:

Jenny_wren, Some good idea's :thumbup: Although i'm not sure about the chocolate thing though :wacko:

Mummytoamber, 100 jumping jacks:help: I don't think i could do 10:tease:

Pink23, congratulations on STS :thumbup:

Where is everyone today :shrug: I hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I bet you could sparkle! Amazing what can do when put your mind to it  



Ive had fine did, i got mega bad head this afternoon so decided that afternoon workout was out of the questions i feel better now, but soaps are on so i dunno if i can fit in bit on kinect, even if burn 100 calories i'd be happy.


----------



## sparkle05

I am debating getting on the treadmill lol. 

I have had another day of moving furniture and am knackered, hopefully one more day should just about do it and all girls should be in there rooms by tomorrow evening :thumbup: Then i can go back to having my evenings back.


----------



## jenny_wren

i've got the music channels on cycling away
much cooler tonight than yesterday, i really struggled
last night today is MUCH better :haha:

ordered the wow dvd off ebay earlier and an aerobics
dance one so i can get cracking when they arrive

:happydance::happydance:

weigh in tomorrow, i've got a really bad stomach atm
so hopefully it'll pass before the morning ... tmi!

:rofl:​


----------



## lucky3

Good luck to tomorrow Jenny :)

Sparkle how many girls do you have ? x


----------



## Jellycat

Hope you feel better soon Jenny and good luck for weigh in

weigh in today for me and ive lost 3.5lbs - Really pleased 
Lady in class has lost 4 stone 10lbs in 26 weeks !!! -


----------



## Pink1981

Wow, i would love to reach my target (around 4 stone) in 6 months!!!

Morning everyone!! Did everyone get the storm yesterday? It seems to have cooled things down a little doesn't it! Unfortunately it knocked our electric out just as i was about to start dinner so we ended up with take away. I went for a grilled chicken kebab with salad so hopefully haven't done too much damage!

Good luck all those weighing in today!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Pink1981 no we havent and dead unhappy about it lol! its like its missed w.midlands. it was very cool yesterday after rain started night before hand but today sun is out, its feel pretty warm again :D so were off to park in a bit.


----------



## lucky3

Pink I just saw a house got hit by lightennv in felixstowe, no onder the elected went! Scary!!

Sparkle, my front page shoal say I joined at 17 st 5 (I think!) cos I'd been doing it for 3 weeks by then :) thanks x


----------



## Jellycat

A house down the road from sil got hit by lightening yesterday, house was in flames. I never knew that's what would happen if lightening hit.

It's alot cooler here today thankfully


----------



## lucky3

Congrats on your loss jelly. :yipee:

Yes it is worrying isn't it, I've never really thought about it.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Storm yesterday was creepy. The thunder sounded like giant footsteps or something.

I'm worried about STS this week. I've not been bad so far or anything... Just know I'm going to plateau soon and I'm scared of that.


----------



## Pink1981

MummyToAmberx said:


> Pink1981 no we havent and dead unhappy about it lol! its like its missed w.midlands. it was very cool yesterday after rain started night before hand but today sun is out, its feel pretty warm again :D so were off to park in a bit.

Has it been humid there? It was so bad here so we really needed it! Its nice and sunny today but not so sweaty! Wasn't good because i had to cover up as i managed to burn my back, shoulders and one leg so i was BOILING yesterday! lol


----------



## Pink1981

lucky3 said:


> Pink I just saw a house got hit by lightennv in felixstowe, no onder the elected went! Scary!!
> 
> Sparkle, my front page shoal say I joined at 17 st 5 (I think!) cos I'd been doing it for 3 weeks by then :) thanks x

Yeah, its awful, the roof has gone and the windows. Luckily there was only a dog inside who escaped unharmed. I have never heard thunder like it before!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Most plateau happen because under eat.
I find ive stalled at every 1-1.5st but soon passes. 

Pink oh yes it has, tbh ive ebjoyed it. I burnt my left shoulder on synday, i. Had cream on lol about 16 degree today but cooler, sun now gone in glad already been to park.


----------



## jenny_wren

2lb loss for me this week

kept flicking between the 6 and 7 so i've
gone with the 7 lol

:thumbup:​


----------



## lucky3

yay, well done Jenny, are you pleased? x


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky3 said:


> yay, well done Jenny, are you pleased? x

considering af and only 3 nights of exercise
i'm quite pleased, next weigh in should be better
full week of exercise should help plus my tummy
wont be so iffy lol :thumbup:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

I just watched stage 1 of 30 day shred. Tempted to try it. Eeeeeeek.


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jenny, well done on the 2lb loss! :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Try it!!!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done Jenny!

I've restarted shred, got day 9 last time, didnt use weights but seen a differance.


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> I just watched stage 1 of 30 day shred. Tempted to try it. Eeeeeeek.

i chickened out and got the wow dvd instead

:haha:

i say try it!! :rofl:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

If I die, I'm blaming you lot!!! :rofl:

(I have just ordered a sports bra. As soon as it gets here, I'll start on Day 1)


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Jen great loss

Cottlestonpie - I think the 30 day shred is a really good workout


----------



## lucky3

:yipee:


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Jenny!

What is the 30 day shred??


----------



## Jellycat

Pink1981 said:


> Well done Jenny!
> 
> What is the 30 day shred??

It's a DVD by the trainer from the biggest loser jillian michaels (sp)
It has 3 20 minute cardio&strength workouts that progressively get harder. The idea us to do it everyday for 30 days to get toned and lose weight.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Jenny I found wow needs alot more energy for ever jumping to much for my knee.

I'm doing 30min cardio abd weights on top of shred just made own workout.


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies, how are we this evening :flower:

Well i got on the cross trainer last night and only managed 5 minutes :blush: I thought it would be easier than it was lol. I am going to try again later :thumbup:
AF is in full swing for me and i feel like shit but i am some how managing to stay on track :happydance:

Jenny_wren, Way to go on that bike :thumbup: Congratulations on your weight loss this week :flower:

Lucky3, I have 3 girls and a boy :wacko: I will change the front page for you. Sorry I got it wrong :flower: 

Jellycat, Congratulations on your weight loss :flower:

Cottlestonpie, I have the 30 day shred :wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:
oh my days i thought i was dying by day 2 lol.

Right i will go and sort out the front page :thumbup:

Oh before i forget have you ladies recived the DVD's yet ?


----------



## Pink1981

sparkle05 said:


> Hello Ladies, how are we this evening :flower:
> 
> Well i got on the cross trainer last night and only managed 5 minutes :blush: I thought it would be easier than it was lol. I am going to try again later :thumbup:

I have only managed 20 mins and i was a right state. Helped to have my ipod on and not look at the screen that was counting down my time! lol Its soooo hot still, makes excersing harder imo x

Anyways 5 mins is better than none and the more you do it the longer you will be able to do x


----------



## lucky3

Sparkle i don't think you got it wrong, i don't think i told you!! Wow 3 girls and a boy :) i have the 3 girls!!

no dvd yet hon


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Sparkle is a start thats main thing, you will get better :D


----------



## sparkle05

These cross trainers are harder than they look :haha: :blush:

Lucky3, I thought it would of been with you by now :shrug: If it's not with you by friday i will look into it :thumbup:


----------



## jenny_wren

i've not got mine yet either

:flower:​


----------



## Tegans Mama

I've got a copy of thirty day shred, it scares me though :rofl: I might try it and see how I get on.

I weighed myself today, I've lost six pounds in two weeks :D xx


----------



## Jellycat

That's excellent Tegans Mum


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning!

Ive lost 2lb Yey!

Well done tegans mum thats great!

Have great weekend everyone :)


----------



## lucky3

Wow mta that s a great loss so close to your target!! Well done :)

And tegans mum that's nearly half a stone :yipee: 

Good luck any other friday weighers and hapPy July everyone :)


----------



## pink23

well done tegans mom and leanne.
Im thinking i will put on for monday as its my birthday tomorrow so we are having a little party xx


----------



## Jellycat

Great loss M2A !

Pink - have a great birthday, Enjoy the party


----------



## Pink1981

Well done Tegans mum and MummyToAmber :happydance:


----------



## Pink1981

Dh has hidden our scales so i can only weigh myself on a monday... its driving me mad!!! :tease: even though i know its for the best!


----------



## Tegans Mama

MummyToAmberx said:


> Morning!
> 
> Ive lost 2lb Yey!
> 
> Well done tegans mum thats great!
> 
> Have great weekend everyone :)

Yay :D Congratulations :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Congrats on the losses ladies! Xx

I don't weigh in til Sunday, but my achievement is that I'm currently wearing a pair of my pre-pregnancy jeans! They're showing a bit of a belly bulge but it's progress. None of my old jeans or trousers would even go over my bum a few weeks ago!
My other pairs of jeans are still a bit too small but I'm getting there!


----------



## jenny_wren

well done on your losses ladies

:happydance:

still no dvds for me, think the postmans
avoiding me, i'm waiting on a few things

:rofl:​


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> Congrats on the losses ladies! Xx
> 
> I don't weigh in til Sunday, but my achievement is that I'm currently wearing a pair of my pre-pregnancy jeans! They're showing a bit of a belly bulge but it's progress. None of my old jeans or trousers would even go over my bum a few weeks ago!
> My other pairs of jeans are still a bit too small but I'm getting there!

Brilliant well done  keep it up !

I tried on some of my old clothes yesterday too . I can fit into two of my fat trousers and almost three monsoon dresses give me a couple more weeks and they should fit better too


----------



## Reba

Weigh in today 1 Lb down! Woo :)

Congrats on everyone elses losses!! I don't have any old clothes to try to get into. About a month ago I got upset that 1/2 the stuff in my closet wasn't fitting and I gave it all away!! My reward will be buying new clothes when the ones I have now are too big!


Sparkle05 - my starting weight was 18 stone 3 lbs


----------



## jenny_wren

i'm looking forward to going into normal shops
and buying normal sizes, at the moment i just
live in black baggy mens clothes :dohh:

can't wait to look like a woman for a change

:rofl:

well done on your 1lb loss reba :happydance:​


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on your loss Reba !

That's what I miss going clothes shopping and picking out things I like to try on rather than look at the sizes first then looking at the actual piece of clothing .


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs:

Just a quick one sorry I have not been here I'm not feeling well. I have been struck down with stomach pains and am feeling quite weak and sick. I will be back to catch up tomorrow. Didn't want you to think i had jumped ship :wacko:

Well done to anyone who has lost weight :thumbup: 

Catch you tomorrow ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pink23

hope you feel better soon sparkle xx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Jellycat said:


> Well done on your loss Reba !
> 
> That's what I miss going clothes shopping and picking out things I like to try on rather than look at the sizes first then looking at the actual piece of clothing .

Ugh ditto. I go shopping with my size UK8 sister every Friday. Don't know why I bother. We only go in shops where 14 in classed as XXL and 16s are rarely seen at all.

Sparkle, sorry to hear you're not well. Hope you get better soon :hugs:

Weigh in for me tomorrow. Massively dreading it. Massively.


----------



## lucky3

Good luck CP, you've done well so far so fx :)


----------



## Pink1981

Get well soon Sparkle x

I walked 8 miles yesterday!! Feel :sleep:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lost 3lbs again! 
Ok, so, when Toby was born he was almost exactly 7lbs. Ive lost the weight of 3 newborn babies.


----------



## Jellycat

Sparkle - hope you feel better soon

Pink - excellent workout 

Cottlestonepie - well done that's excellent result again, congrats on reaching 1 1/2 stone !


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Lost 3lbs again!
> Ok, so, when Toby was born he was almost exactly 7lbs. Ive lost the weight of 3 newborn babies.

massive well done :happydance:​


----------



## lucky3

Well done CP!! 

Wow 8 miles pink that is impressive!!

Talking of which, I challenged myself to walk 70 mes in June, it was mta's idea. I foundbit made me walk more as I had a goal. I managed to do 82!! It was also great not to use the car all the time :)

Does anyone fancy joining a july walking challenge? Im going for 70 again which will be harder cos of the hols but I'm gonna try!! I will start a thread in the fitness but if that's ok with mta, tho she's on hols at the mo :dohh:


----------



## lucky3

How are you feeling sparkle?


----------



## pink23

ooh a walking challenge sounds good. How do you manage to know how many miles you've walked xx


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
Am I allowed to join the group too?? 

I started dieting back in April and todate I have lost 21.5 lbs. 
Starting weight:15st 1lb 
current weight: 13st 7.5lbs 

Well done to all the others on their weight loss 
Sticking by others always makes it easier - esp if we have to post our weights!


----------



## lucky3

I use an iPhone app called jog log to measure the distance :)

WelcOme skweek35 :wave:


----------



## skweek35

Hello lucky3


----------



## Jellycat

Welcome skweek35 :hi: well done on your loss so far that's a great result

Pink I use an iPhone app mapmyrun tells me distance and time. I'd be up for the challenge too not sure if I'll have the same target as lady month or up it a little bit.


----------



## lucky3

More more ! I'm a bit of a slave driver !


----------



## Jellycat

lucky3 said:


> More more ! I'm a bit of a slave driver !

Ive noticed :rofl:

Ok I'll have a think of a new target ;-)


----------



## Pink1981

I'm definitely up for a walking challenge!! Cant remember what i used now but some map thing online!

I sts this week. Really gutted as ive been really good but AF reared her ugly head 2 days ago so i'm hoping thats why!

So on the walking challenge can i add in what i do on my cross trainer or literally just walking? :flower:


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Pink1981, 8 Miles are you mad :wacko: lol. Well done you :thumbup: I have stayed the same to this week too and i think it's all down to bloody AF :growlmad:

Cottlestonpie, you are amazing :happydance: another 3lbs. Right share your secret lol, What are you doing cause i think you could sell it :winkwink: A Great big well done to you :thumbup:

Lucky3 I would like to do a walking challenge :thumbup: I would probably go for 60 to start :winkwink: I'm feel a bit better today :thumbup:

Skweek35, Welcome :hugs: Well done on your weight loss so far. I will add you to the front page :flower:

AFM, I am feeling a bit better today, I have no idea what has been the matter my stomach is massive and stuck right out and i have had some awful pains. I haven't been sick but have felt it. Im hoping now AF has gone my tummy will settle back down :thumbup:
I have STS this week I'm not sure why as i have hardly eaten :growlmad: but never mind hopefully it will drop off next week. 
I am trying a load of slimming world dinners this week from my new cook book, the shopping has arrived and I'm going to kick the week off with mince beef hash. Sounds disgusting but it looks lovely in the picture lol. I managed half an hour on the treadmill yesterday but then fell asleep on the sofa for 2 hours. I don't think i was well enough so am giving it a miss tonight and will start back tomorrow :thumbup:
Right i'm off to update the front page :thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi hun, glad to hear youre feeling a bit better! Sorry its still a bit iffy though. Fingers crossed it'll go away once AF is done with you :thumbup:

Lol no secret here! I guess I've just been lucky... waiting for it to level out now. I'm bound to plateau soon.


----------



## sparkle05

Total loss for week 3 is ....... 15lbs :thumbup: Well done ladies :happydance:

I think it's going to be a slim christmas for us :thumbup:


----------



## pink23

well it was my birthday weekend of eating lol I have put 3lbs. Im going to try and do my zumba each night even if its just the 20 mins and go walking evryday to x


----------



## sparkle05

Don't worry pink23, It was your birthday :thumbup: I can't wait for mine so i can have some cake without feeling guilty lol. Hope you had a great weekend :flower:


----------



## sparkle05

Pink23, What was your weight loss last week ? I don't seem to of recorded it :dohh: 

That front page gets more and more confusing every time I look at it :dohh:


----------



## pink23

I stayed the same last week xx


----------



## lucky3

it is fab that you want to join the challenge, i think it's a great free way to exercise with lo :thumbup:

here's the link, all aboad!!

https://www.babyandbump.com/dieting...2531-july-walking-challenge.html#post11508818


----------



## sparkle05

Well i have had my mince beef hash and it was bloody lovely lol. I even took a picture i was so proud :haha:
and it's all free on EE day on slimming world.


----------



## lucky3

oo, that does look nice, is it like shepherds pie? you will have to do a quick recipe for us if its ok for you to do?!!


----------



## Jellycat

That looks lovely Sparkle beef looks really tender


----------



## mummy1985

Sorry girls I've been busy and poorly recently so had no time to come on. I hope you are all still doing well I've sts which is the best I could hope for!


----------



## pink23

mummy1985 said:


> Sorry girls I've been busy and poorly recently so had no time to come on. I hope you are all still doing well I've sts which is the best I could hope for!

 hope your feeling better and thats good youve sts x:hugs::thumbup:

Just done my 45 mins at zumba and have joined up for the july walk challenge. xx


----------



## diapermomma11

Hey girls! 
I gained over 40 pounds while pregnant. Since having my LO I lost half in about 2 days after delivery...and thought the other half would come off by itself...but no. I am still 18 pounds more than pre pregnancy. I would just like to loose 10-12 pounds? Shooting for that! Or just to tighten up a bit!


----------



## jenny_wren

diapermomma11 said:


> Hey girls!
> I gained over 40 pounds while pregnant. Since having my LO I lost half in about 2 days after delivery...and thought the other half would come off by itself...but no. I am still 18 pounds more than pre pregnancy. I would just like to loose 10-12 pounds? Shooting for that! Or just to tighten up a bit!

:wave:

welcome over!​


----------



## ushotmedown

I hope i can join. I have about *ahem* 7 stone to lose. Or thereabouts. I just joined slimming world yesterday


----------



## pink23

Welcome to the newbies xx


----------



## jenny_wren

ushotmedown said:


> I hope i can join. I have about *ahem* 7 stone to lose. Or thereabouts. I just joined slimming world yesterday

don't worry i've got 9 stone to lose!

welcome aboard and good luck

:flower:​


----------



## lucky3

Hello every one :wave: welcome :)

There are plenty here with loads to lose :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Lucky3, I would say the mince beef hash was more like chili, I will pop the recipe on here for you tomorrow :thumbup: 

Mummy1985, Hope you are feeling better :flower:

Diapermomma, Welcome :flower: Glad you found us :thumbup:

Ushotmedown, Welcome :flower: I'm doing slimmingworld too :thumbup:

Hi Pink23 :hugs:


----------



## pink23

zumba later when oh has gone to work. Got myself a pedometer today so can track how far im walking xx


----------



## ushotmedown

walked 2.49 miles today so i'm pretty pleased with myself. Also stuck to my diet 100%


----------



## lucky3

Oo ushotmedown do you want to join the July walking challenge? The lnk is a couple of pages back. We chose our own walking target then try and achieve it :) all are welcome :)


----------



## ushotmedown

hmm i think i might. Problem is there is nowhere interesting to walk where i am. It gets really boring. I got pretty fed up of seeing grass (walking laps in a park) lol


----------



## Reba

jenny_wren said:


> ushotmedown said:
> 
> 
> I hope i can join. I have about *ahem* 7 stone to lose. Or thereabouts. I just joined slimming world yesterday
> 
> don't worry i've got 9 stone to lose!
> 
> welcome aboard and good luck
> 
> :flower:​Click to expand...

Welcome! I also have 7 to lose but short term goals are my plan :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm trying to convince OH that getting a dog will make us fitter. I want a puppy!!! :haha:

Started on cerazette yesterday. Reeally hoping it's not gonna bloat me out or cause weight gain or anything...


----------



## Jellycat

Diapermomma11 - welcome

Ushotmedown - good luck I joined sw 2 weeks ago and love the plan. Hope you enjoy it too

Weigh in and lost 4lbs and was slimmer of the week. Really pleased means I've lost half a stone in two weeks!! I'm now 2lbs away from fattest pre preg finally feel like I'm getting somewhere now after months of dieting


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow well done jelly that's a fantastic result!


----------



## channy3232

Can I join you ladies?? If I'm correct, there are 14 pounds in a stone right? I started at 16 stone, 12 pounds on 6/26. I'm down to 16 stone, 5 pounds :). And I'm going to sign up at a gym tomorrow! Yay!!


----------



## lucky3

Hi channy and well done jelly, you are doing fantastic :happydance:


----------



## Jellycat

:channy:

Well done on your loss so far and yay on joining the gym!


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies :hugs::hugs:

Pink23, I tried to get a pedometer yesterday, do you think i could find one :shrug: It appears that the sun has come out and everyone around here has bought one :growlmad: Which one do you have ? 

Ushotmedown, Well done on the walking and sticking to the diet :thumbup:

Cottlestonpie, I started taking cerazette in january. I have been OK on them. They took a while to settle with me but I'm glad i carried on with them as my periods are getting lighter :thumbup:

Jelly, Congratulations on your weight loss that's fantastic :flower:

Jenny_wren I will look into those DVD's :thumbup:

Channy3232, Welcome :flower: I will pop you on the front page :thumbup:

I'm having a shit day today, my uncle died yesterday. I'm so sad for the loss and for my mum who is devastated. There has to be a post mortem as they are not sure what happened to him it was so unexpected :cry: I'm sticking to plan though as i know chocolate will just make me feel worse after i have eaten it.


----------



## sparkle05

Diapermomma11 and Ushotmedown, I f you would like to go on the front page can i have your starting weights and a short term goal :thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Aw big :hugs: sparkle, how awful for you all


----------



## pink23

sparkle I bough an argos one 2.99 . It seems to be ok. I have a health trainer and im seeing her on friday so think im getting one there, its a weight watchers one. Sending you hugs xx
Walking to my friends today and back please stay away rain.
xx


----------



## ushotmedown

i started off at 16st 10lbs and my short term goal is 14st 7lbs then i will see from there :)


----------



## jenny_wren

weigh in this morning

and i've lost another 2lbs :thumbup:

so i'm 1/2 a stone down!

but in inches i've lost ...

4 inches off my chest
2 inches off my stomach
an inch off my thighs
and an inch of my forearms

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

4 weeks in and i'm happy with that!!

will be taking 1 month pics on friday!​


----------



## sparkle05

Last nights tea. Thi-style Chicken cakes :flower:



Free on Extra easy
Free on red
7.5 syns green

They were nice, but a little dry, I'm going to try them covered in foil next time :thumbup:


----------



## sparkle05

Whoo hoo well done jenny :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm going to take pictures and measure on sunday :thumbup: Hope there's a difference :blush: 

:hugs:


----------



## 4magpies

jenny_wren said:


> weigh in this morning
> 
> and i've lost another 2lbs :thumbup:
> 
> so i'm 1/2 a stone down!
> 
> but in inches i've lost ...
> 
> 4 inches off my chest
> 2 inches off my stomach
> an inch off my thighs
> and an inch of my forearms
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 4 weeks in and i'm happy with that!!
> 
> will be taking 1 month pics on friday!​

I really wish I measured!! Doh!

Well done!!

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

sparkle05 said:


> Last nights tea. Thi-style Chicken cakes :flower:
> 
> View attachment 231018
> 
> 
> Free on Extra easy
> Free on red
> 7.5 syns green
> 
> They were nice, but a little dry, I'm going to try them covered in foil next time :thumbup:

nom nom, they need some soya sauce lol

i have an obsession about putting it on
salad atm, it's looooovely!

:munch:​


----------



## sparkle05

Lucky3 here is the recipie for mince beef hash :thumbup:

Free on Extra easy
3 syns Red day
7.5 syns Green day

Ingredients, serves 4

low calorie cooking spray
2 onions finely diced
2 garlic cloves crushed
1 tsp ground cumin
1 green chili, deseeded and finely diced
450g extra lean mince beef
2 carrots, diced
300g potatoes, peeled and diced
100ml beef stock
1 tsp dried oregano
4 tbsp finely chopped flat leaf parsley
salt & pepper.

Spray large frying pan with low calorie cooking spray and place over a medium heat. Add onions and stir for 2-3 minutes.

Add garlic, cumin and green chili, stirring for a moment to release the flavours.

Add mince beef and cook on high, stirring all the time and breaking up any lumps. Until meat is sealed and browned.

Add the carrot, potatoes, tomatoes, stock and oregano and bring to the boil. Reduce heat and to medium and simmer, covered for 12-15 minutes. I had to cook for longer because i dont think i chopped the potatoes up small enough lol.

Remove from heat and stir in the parsley, season to taste :thumbup: 

Hope you like it :flower:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Wow Jenny that's fab well done!
I took measurements at the weigh in before last... So I think I'll wait another 2 weeks to do it again. Doubt I'll do as well as you though! I seem to be losing weight but not inches.


----------



## 4magpies

That sounds lovely, stolen it if you don't mind. Will make some on the weekend.

Anyone mind if I join in with you all. I have lost 31lb so far. I need to lose another 12lb for my first target then I want to lose another 2st in an ideal world...

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Wow Jenny that's fab well done!
> I took measurements at the weigh in before last... So I think I'll wait another 2 weeks to do it again. Doubt I'll do as well as you though! I seem to be losing weight but not inches.

mine seems to be the other way round

:rofl:​


----------



## Jellycat

Great loss Jenny !

Sparkle :hugs:


----------



## ushotmedown

i would like a diet buddy if anyone is interested? If your in the UK we could also be text buddies too. Just inbox me to let me know :)


----------



## pink23

hi becca :wave: xx


----------



## sparkle05

Well ladies my tea tonight from the slimming world book was bloody lovely lol.

I forgot to take a picture :winkwink:

It was cod wrapped in parma ham with rice, asparagus and baby sweetcorn.
I will certainly be making it again, in fact i had half of my sons that he left :blush: It's OK though it was free lol.

My kitchen is full of the smell of cupcakes. I have just made 26 for the school fair on saturday. I am sat on my hands so i cant eat them :dohh: 

Hope you are all enjoying your evening :hugs:


----------



## Reba

Awesome job Jenny-Wren
I took some measurements a few weeks ago and some pictures so in a few weeks I'll see what the difference is. For now I'm just doing weight tracking.


----------



## Jellycat

Sparkle that sounds lovely , I like Philly in chicken wrapped in Parma ham. Never thought of cod will have to give it a go.

Went for my birthday meal this evening had four courses and was lovely. I only had water and no bread, however I had alot this evening but it was a one off. Worked hard at gym and good rest of day so not too bothered about indulging this evening. Back on diet tomorrow morning


----------



## 4magpies

pink23 said:


> hi becca :wave: xx

Hiya Faye are you ok??

xxx


----------



## pink23

Yeah im fine thanks becca x


----------



## CottlestonPie

My exercise bike saddle is SO PAINFUL. I can't use it for more than 5 minutes... And that's with a cushion for extra padding :(


----------



## pink23

ouch. can you get a gel over for it xx


----------



## 4magpies

CottlestonPie said:


> My exercise bike saddle is SO PAINFUL. I can't use it for more than 5 minutes... And that's with a cushion for extra padding :(

It's the shape of the saddle that makes a big difference, not the padding... does it look like you could change it? If so I would buy a proper womens saddle from a bike shop...

xx


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> My exercise bike saddle is SO PAINFUL. I can't use it for more than 5 minutes... And that's with a cushion for extra padding :(

mine too, i have to keep having breaks
to destress my bum :dohh:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

I did think it might be the shape. It's really flat wide and hard. It does unscrew but not in a way that I could fit a proper bike saddle. I'll have a look for a new one elsewhere though


----------



## 4magpies

CottlestonPie said:


> I did think it might be the shape. It's really flat wide and hard. It does unscrew but not in a way that I could fit a proper bike saddle. I'll have a look for a new one elsewhere though

Small and narrow is best, I used to ride downhill MTB (mountain bike) and having the right saddle makes a huge difference... :thumbup::flower:

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> I did think it might be the shape. It's really flat wide and hard. It does unscrew but not in a way that I could fit a proper bike saddle. I'll have a look for a new one elsewhere though

take a hack saw to it :haha:​


----------



## lucky3

well girls had my sw weigh in today - put on1 lb since my last weigh in here, but 3 since last sw! 

i was so pissed off that i had put on one lb by yesterday that i went mad yesterday and had a burger king meal and a piece of Victoria sandwich. this resulted in a 2 lb gain overnight!! i know its can't really be a 2 lb gain but it did serve me right :blush: i also wonder if i hadn't eaten enough leading up to yesterday? i had a few extra syns on Saturday which resulted in the lb gain but i thought i was being really good eating mostly just fruit and veg on sunday monday and tuesday and it still didn't come off so i wonder if i was doing it wrong by undereating??.

so today i am back on it and might go back to doing red and green days to kick start it again. fx :)

oh and i have hidden the scales so no weighing until next weigh in!!!


----------



## Bambina

i'm trying to lose weigth and i was struggling before, but i now see my dietican and i also use the site Myfitnesspal.com to keep track of everything i eat and the exercise i do. It's great helps me alot, specially with calculating everything up.


----------



## Jellycat

Don't get disheartened one or two meals or days ate not going to reverse all the hard work you've put in so far.

To be honest I think the gain today is water retention from the salt intake from the food yesterday and will disappear in a day or two.

This week try and stay within plan and this time next week you'll see the results :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Yes I'm sure you're right. Just wish I knew why that first lb never went. I'm sticking it at this week and we'll see :) stew for dinner :)


----------



## daniellelk

I'd love to join...but Im no good at keeping up with threads like this :/ Im 17st 5 and want to get down to 13st...it doesn't need to be gone by any certain time or anything. 
I'v tried dieting, but fail miserably, my OH is a take away addict and I get stuff to cook but he always fetchers them home from work so I end up just cooking for LO, i'v told him to stop it because I need to lose weight, but its like talking to the brick wall. ...Help...


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: danniellek haven't seen you around for ages!

My husband used to be the same sabotaging the diet with greasy humongous take sways. It's taken ) months but he's gradually getting to know about healthy eating and diets etc I preserved with cooking healthy and tried to think of good things he would like such as spicy meatballs

Good luck !


----------



## Reba

Tomorrow is weigh in for me. Last week I lost 1lb hopefully more this week!


----------



## skweek35

Hi all, 
firstly well done for everyones loses, 

I weighed in last night - lost another 1/2lb 
so total weight lost = 22lbs


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done sqweek!
Good luck reba!

I'm not getting my hopes up for weigh in tomorrow. I've been sooo lazy :dohh:


----------



## daniellelk

Jellycat said:


> :hi: danniellek haven't seen you around for ages!
> 
> My husband used to be the same sabotaging the diet with greasy humongous take sways. It's taken ) months but he's gradually getting to know about healthy eating and diets etc I preserved with cooking healthy and tried to think of good things he would like such as spicy meatballs
> 
> Good luck !

i haven't been on much lately and when I have i'v not really posted, but trying to get back on more now :)


----------



## jenny_wren

skweek35 said:


> Hi all,
> firstly well done for everyones loses,
> 
> I weighed in last night - lost another 1/2lb
> so total weight lost = 22lbs

well done :happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

argh i feel really ill today :cry:

trying to keep my calories up and drinking loads
and it's failing a bit, made myself a nice salad for
lunch and left most of it :dohh:

maybe exercise will sweat it out :rofl:​


----------



## Reba

1lb down!!


----------



## jenny_wren

Reba said:


> 1lb down!!

well done!

:dance:​


----------



## sparkle05

Hi ladies, just letting you know I'm still here. It's been a manic week, my mum is still in an awful state so please forgive me for not posting much. I will update all the losses tomorrow when i have 5 minutes lol. We have the funeral on Friday so i hope things will settle down after that :cry::cry:

Jenny wren, I will get to the post office on Monday if it's the last thing i do :thumbup:

Well done to anyone who has had a loss :thumbup:


----------



## Reba

jenny_wren I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## jenny_wren

i feel much better today thankyou

:hugs::hugs:

having a little drinky poos later
but i've saved calories for it, only
vodka and diet coke so not too bad 

:blush::winkwink:

not had a drink in months, that'll clear
the cold right out of me :rofl:​


----------



## Pink1981

Lost 1lb this week, bit gutted as yesterday it was 3lb... that'll teach me to eat junk! x


----------



## lucky3

It won't be 2lbs of fat tho hon, so that'll come off next week :) I did just the same last week :dohh:


----------



## Pink1981

lucky3 said:


> It won't be albs of fat tho hon, so that'll come off next week :) I did just the same last week :dohh:

I hope so!! xxx


----------



## Jellycat

Pink - I think it will be off next week too

I'm having a hate my body day today. Even though I've lost 1 1/2 stone since new year I feel like I'm bigger as my stomach feels really horrid. Anyone else got a really wobbly stomach ?


----------



## CottlestonPie

Yeah. I've got a mothers apron and since losing 21lbs it's gained this sort of crease down it so it looks like I have a bum on my belly :( stupid skin.

I was due to weigh in on Sunday but didn't.
I wasn't drinking much and I was ill for 4-5 days which meant I got dehydrated so I retained fluid. It always shows in my legs when im retaining because my legs swell and I can press down on my shin with my finger and it actually leaves a dent.

I also started cerazette and wasn't sure if that contributed to bloating so I thought I'd just wait til next week.


----------



## Tegans Mama

I've not had a great week ladies :( I apologise for not checking in. I am re-starting the diet and exercise in the morning!


----------



## lucky3

Hey don't worry about coming on when it's not going great. I found admitting what I'd done last week really helpful to getting back on with it :thumbup: onwards and downwards girls :) I could be a long journey but we can get there if we really want to :)

Oh and I ha e a bad saggy belly, thought that might reduce first but apparently not :(!!


----------



## 4magpies

To make you all feel better, I've got a horrible saggy belly and I haven't even had a full term pregnancy... longest was 6 weeks so I don't even have a proper excuse...

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hi :blush:

How is everyone?

I ha a saggy belly, honestly didnt think i would get rid of it, been few years but its 3/4 gone, still going have a bit of sag which i can deal with when compare to how it was!


----------



## jenny_wren

lost another 2lbs this week

:thumbup:

i can't seem to go above 2lbs for some reason

:wacko::dohh:​


----------



## 4magpies

Well done!! it's 2lbs more than I lost this week.

I am on day 2 of 30 day shred and I am hoping it starts to shift some.

xxx


----------



## lucky3

2lb is great jenny, that what they recommend :thumbup:

Magpies how do you finding the shred, I'm tempted but scared!


----------



## CottlestonPie

well done jenny!
i was planning 45 minutes aerobics this afternoon before going to lunch but toby bumped his head a minute ago so im putting the workout on hold for the time being. poor lil guy. :(


----------



## 4magpies

lucky3 said:


> 2lb is great jenny, that what they recommend :thumbup:
> 
> Magpies how do you finding the shred, I'm tempted but scared!

I won't lie, it's not easy, but I feel like I am pushing myself which must be good, and I am already feeling the results. I am aching like a b*tch today. :haha:

Sore muscles, but that can only be a good thing right? 

Think it's gonna be a challenge every day for 30 days, but if it gets me into a size 14 jean it will be worth it!

xxx


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Well done jenny, steady losses is brilliant!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Yes soreness is good! You will really feel it when u use weights aswell. X


----------



## 4magpies

MummyToAmberx said:


> Yes soreness is good! You will really feel it when u use weights aswell. X

think we are gonna go get some light handweights this weekend. :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## CottlestonPie

Just working it out... I reeeally want to be 217lbs by my weigh in on Sunday. Not sure I'll manage it but I'll definitely try!
That'd make me 15 & 1/2 stone... Something to aim for.
Then my next goal is 15st 3lb (213lbs)... which hopefully won't take too long.
Then my Christmas goal of 199!


----------



## lucky3

Oo you'll def be at your Christmas goal I reckon, why 15st 3?
My next mini goal is 16 st 2 (4 stone lost since starting sw before preg) then 16 st 1 (2 stone loss since birth) then 15 something. So loads close together :dohh: not sure what next, perhaps under 100kg but not sure what that is, 15 10? Maybe!!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

199 by xmas is very do-able! 

i'd love to be at my final target by xmas, bringing my overall journey to 23 months long :)


----------



## 4magpies

I'd love to manage my over all by xmas, be nice to start my IVF then too, I think it's doable, but we shall see I guess! I'm already slightly a head with my losses than I thought I would be...

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

i've got no hope for reaching mine by xmas

:rofl:

hope to be 2 stone lighter by the middle
of september (my birthday) so about 19lb
lighter than i am now, which will be 2 stone
from the start

worth a shot :haha:​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Lucky3, 15st 3 is my pre-pregnancy weight and a 2st loss from starting the weight loss.
My long term goal is 11st 3 but the goal on my ticker is to loose 100lb which would take me down to 10st 1lb. That won't be happening by year end lol


----------



## Jellycat

I've got loads of mini goals 
16st 11 - heaviest pre preg
16st 6 - weight when found out pregnant
15st 10 - sw 10%
15st - honeymoon weight
14st - wedding weight
13st 3 - weight 2 yrs ago
12st 7 - initial target (83lb loss)
If I get to this target I'm going to rethink what I'd like my ultimate goal to be.

By Xmas I'd like to be at least 15st 10 which is a loss of 17 1/2lbs

With shred I did level 1&2 together and really ached for two days. Felt good though as felt like I'd had a good workout.


----------



## CottlestonPie

I feel like I should have more targets now lol
217lbs is 10% of my SW (and also 15 & 1/2 stone). Would LOVE to reach that by Sunday but we'll see.
Realised earlier that at my last weigh in, I went under 100kg, woo!


----------



## Jellycat

CottlestonPie said:


> I feel like I should have more targets now lol
> 217lbs is 10% of my SW (and also 15 & 1/2 stone). Would LOVE to reach that by Sunday but we'll see.
> Realised earlier that at my last weigh in, I went under 100kg, woo!

Excellent well done !

Completely selfish post - after grainy for couple of months I finally managed to complete 5k this morning at the gym. Admittedly I had to fast walk 70 % of the time but I had some good runs included in the session too. Now I want to do this once a week and try and get my time down


----------



## lucky3

well done jelly, i am so impressed at anyone who can run/fst walk that far. i just can't jog!!

well weigh in at slimming world today...I lost 5lb at weigh in (in jeans) and 6lb first thing :yipee: that has undone the 3 lb gain last week and another 3 lb, so i am pleased. i am down to 4 stone lost at sw and 2 stone lost since my post preggers diet began 2 months ago. (i am 16 st 1 for the front page sparklke, i have lost track with whats what!!)

i now hope to lose 2 and a half lbs at sw next week so i go into the 15s again :)


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent Lucky! You have done so well ! I must try and catch up with you ;-)


----------



## lucky3

hey you were much better than me last week!!


----------



## daniellelk

:/ just got weighed on my wii fit (same as last time i was weighed last week) and I have gained 1lb :( but tbh i'v not done anything this week exercise wise as I have had no motivation what so ever. 
Must get back to it :/


----------



## jenny_wren

the wii always come up wrong for me

and well done to the girlies how've lost,
hit targets and ran that far!

:rofl:​


----------



## lucky3

oh and my best tip for weight loss - hide the scales, dont weigh yourself obsessively :blush: i'm sure it helps :)


----------



## jenny_wren

lucky3 said:


> oh and my best tip for weight loss - hide the scales, dont weigh yourself obsessively :blush: i'm sure it helps :)

i agree :)

i only weigh myself once a week

i find it's more rewarding or i'd be constantly
beating myself up as it went up and down
or if it stayed the same etc

:flower:​


----------



## 4magpies

I can't help it, I think seeing I have put on 2lb during the day spurs me on not to eat & to go my excercise, but I guess everyone is different...

xxx


----------



## daniellelk

I only get weighed once a week, i usually skip that part on the wii except thursday's. Then like today i'v gained a pound, so i'v done a bit longer on the wii, and rang my dad to sort me the treadmill out so I can start going on that in a morning.


----------



## lucky3

yes it can be the spur to make you work harder...or if you have worked hard already and it's still gone up it can make you think stuff it and eat what you shouldn't!! if you're doing great it's fine too but otherwise...def helped me this week i think not to be so obsessive.


----------



## MummyToAmberx

4magpies said:


> I can't help it, I think seeing I have put on 2lb during the day spurs me on not to eat & to go my excercise, but I guess everyone is different...
> 
> xxx

Ive getting myself into a lot of Shit but weighing to much, when comes a habit, it can easily get. Out of control, i could gain 6lb a day.
When you say helps you not to eat, it worries me.
I got into xircle of cutting calories like mad becausr of numbet seen throughout the day. 
Then I was eating way to little, exercising to much. Yes it works but not long term, my body gave im I started gaining weight.
Only way I sorted it was by only weighing once a week, eating plenty! More you eat better your body clock is, please be careful!! Xx


----------



## pink23

I've gained a 2lb this week. I think im going to join weight watchers and get the monthly pass. I cant seem to do it on my own so going to give it a go. I really need to shift this extra weight. I want to be slim :-( x


----------



## MummyToAmberx

pink23 said:


> I've gained a 2lb this week. I think im going to join weight watchers and get the monthly pass. I cant seem to do it on my own so going to give it a go. I really need to shift this extra weight. I want to be slim :-( x

You sooo can do it on your own!

If, go with WW, good luck!! 

2lb isnt bad :hugs: x


----------



## lucky3

oh bummer pink23 :hugs: might be worth going back if thats what works :)


----------



## Jellycat

Pink - :hugs: everyone has bad weeks, goodluck


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Morning! Lost 2.5lb, goodbye 160's :)


----------



## Jellycat

MummyToAmberx said:


> Morning! Lost 2.5lb, goodbye 160's :)

:happydance::thumbup:

Excellent result well done!


----------



## 4magpies

MummyToAmberx said:


> 4magpies said:
> 
> 
> I can't help it, I think seeing I have put on 2lb during the day spurs me on not to eat & to go my excercise, but I guess everyone is different...
> 
> xxx
> 
> Ive getting myself into a lot of Shit but weighing to much, when comes a habit, it can easily get. Out of control, i could gain 6lb a day.
> When you say helps you not to eat, it worries me.
> I got into xircle of cutting calories like mad becausr of numbet seen throughout the day.
> Then I was eating way to little, exercising to much. Yes it works but not long term, my body gave im I started gaining weight.
> Only way I sorted it was by only weighing once a week, eating plenty! More you eat better your body clock is, please be careful!! XxClick to expand...

Ahhh... maybe that's what I need to do. I won't weigh till monday now, my WI day. Then next week I will not do it all week till my WI in day and see what happens.

xxx


----------



## fairywings

Hi all can I join this thread? :blush:

I am trying to find ways to keep me motivated. I am struggling since my recent loss, but am trying to find things to focus my mind on and losing weight is one of them. I have always struggled with my weight, but was doing well before my son took a turn for the worse and was 1lb of losing 2 stone. 

It has been 6 weeks since he got ill and 4 since he passed away and I put on 3lb, which considering is really good! 

I have 83lb left to lose, which is five stone 13 lb. I only lost 1/4 lb last week but it's a start.

Hope I am welcome here. Thanks. :)


----------



## 4magpies

Hey fairywings, welcome.

I am very sorry for yours loss, he was a gorgeous looking little boy, I bet you are very proud.

Where in Lancashire are you from? I'm from Preston but now live in Darwen.

xxx


----------



## fairywings

Thanks for the welcome! :)

Thanks yes I am very proud of him, he went through so much in his short life and was a fighter, another reason I want to stay motivated.

I am from Ormskirk :)


----------



## 4magpies

Not far at all then.

Are you following any particular diet? 

xxx


----------



## fairywings

Yes I am doing Weight Watchers. Started in about Feb, did not do it from early June to last week. It is the only thing that has ever worked for me. I did it before I was PG with my daughter, gave up when I got pregnant and have only got back to it this year. I had lost over a stone then, but obviously with pregnacy weight put it all back on and when I stopped doing it went back to old habits. :blush:

Not not far at all. :)


----------



## 4magpies

You will get back to it, your allowed a break every now and again.

I was doing well, then I had an ectopic pregnancy in may and was in hospital for a while and off work ill for 3 weeks. I put on 1.5st! I've lost that already, just need to keep going! 12lb to go and I seem to have got stuck!

xxx


----------



## fairywings

Wow well done that you have lost all that! :) And well done for being only at 12lb to go :) I can never see myself getting there but suppose I wont with a defeatest attitude! :rofl:

What diet are you doing?

:hug: for your loss. x


----------



## 4magpies

I'm just healthy eating and exercising, it's like slimming world really. As I did that for a long time. So I've just kept doing what I've been doing.

And thanks... :hugs:

xxx


----------



## fairywings

I don't think I could get my head around slimming world. A few people have said they do it and it would confuse me I think. I like just counting points. :rofl:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=grypJo2pUek

Get a kettlebell and do this workout be thin in no jesus WOW! Who needs a shower when body produces this much water alone, LMFAO!!!


----------



## lucky3

Hi fairywings, sorry to hear your loss , what a beautiful boy .hugs: you are very welcome here, we all have or had a lot to lose, have good weeks and bad but are here to support each other whatever :)


----------



## Jellycat

fairywings said:


> Hi all can I join this thread? :blush:
> 
> I am trying to find ways to keep me motivated. I am struggling since my recent loss, but am trying to find things to focus my mind on and losing weight is one of them. I have always struggled with my weight, but was doing well before my son took a turn for the worse and was 1lb of losing 2 stone.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks since he got ill and 4 since he passed away and I put on 3lb, which considering is really good!
> 
> I have 83lb left to lose, which is five stone 13 lb. I only lost 1/4 lb last week but it's a start.
> 
> Hope I am welcome here. Thanks. :)

:hi: and Welcome

Sorry for your loss, I can't imagine how you must be coping. It's amazing you only gained alb.

I too started with 83lb, set yourself small goals. You can so do this :hugs:


----------



## Reba

STS here ugh! :cry:


----------



## fairywings

What is STS? :blush:


----------



## jenny_wren

fairywings said:


> What is STS? :blush:

stayed the same

:thumbup:​


----------



## MummyToAmberx

fairywings said:


> Hi all can I join this thread? :blush:
> 
> I am trying to find ways to keep me motivated. I am struggling since my recent loss, but am trying to find things to focus my mind on and losing weight is one of them. I have always struggled with my weight, but was doing well before my son took a turn for the worse and was 1lb of losing 2 stone.
> 
> It has been 6 weeks since he got ill and 4 since he passed away and I put on 3lb, which considering is really good!
> 
> I have 83lb left to lose, which is five stone 13 lb. I only lost 1/4 lb last week but it's a start.
> 
> Hope I am welcome here. Thanks. :)

Hiya

Big :hugs: 's 

All the best on your journey :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Reba said:


> STS here ugh! :cry:

Which is brilliant too, well done!

I didnt lose weight for over 12wks but my body still changed and got smaller :thumbup:


----------



## fairywings

jenny_wren said:


> fairywings said:
> 
> 
> What is STS? :blush:
> 
> stayed the same
> 
> :thumbup:​Click to expand...


Oh right, thanks :) well that is not so bad. x


----------



## Reba

MummyToAmberx said:


> Reba said:
> 
> 
> STS here ugh! :cry:
> 
> Which is brilliant too, well done!
> 
> I didnt lose weight for over 12wks but my body still changed and got smaller :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'm hoping that's the case :) We're taking pictures every 4 weeks so I can see a visual progress. Hoping that when we do next week it'll look much different. Just frustrating to only lose 1 lb a week and then not lose any!

Thanks for the encouragement :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Another 3lb lost this week... I'm now 217lbs... 15st 7!
Hopefully 2 weeks (maybe 3) til I'm back to my pre-preg weight :happydance:


----------



## lucky3

Well done CP, are you the queen of 3 lb loss?! Great great losses :) and reba sts us much better than putting in and as m1a says lots if good things can still be going on :)


----------



## Jellycat

Reba - Keep up the good work !

Cottlestonpie - Wow your doing great!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

CottlestonPie said:


> Another 3lb lost this week... I'm now 217lbs... 15st 7!
> Hopefully 2 weeks (maybe 3) til I'm back to my pre-preg weight :happydance:

fabulous work!


did kettlebell workout again this morning, its brutal but i burnt 417 calories this time in 35mins which over the moon with.

finally see a differance in my bingo wing arms :happydance:


----------



## jenny_wren

CottlestonPie said:


> Another 3lb lost this week... I'm now 217lbs... 15st 7!
> Hopefully 2 weeks (maybe 3) til I'm back to my pre-preg weight :happydance:

well done :dance:​


----------



## lozzy21

Can i join? I need to loose 6+ stone.


----------



## lucky3

Hi lozzy :wave: good luck on your journey :) are you following any particular diet ?


----------



## 4magpies

2lb off this week for me, and I also exercised 6 out of 7 days! Which is really good for me, so gonna stick to this, my body already feels better/tighter

xxx


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Lozzy !

Well done Magpie 6/7 days is excellent and 2lb. Are you going to try and do the sane exercise again this week?


----------



## 4magpies

Yep, I want to get into every day, I only had a day off as I went for a hair cut and didn't want to get my new do all sweaty! :haha:

xxx


----------



## fairywings

:wave: Hi Lozzy.

Well done 4magpies. :)


----------



## lozzy21

Not following anything at the moment, just going to try to do it by eating better and exercising more.


----------



## Pink1981

1lb off this week


----------



## Raven24

Hi i have alot to lose i am 16 st 11lb atthe moment i started at 17st 12 lb so have lost just over a stone in 4 weekshoping i can keep losing at that pace if i lost another 5 stone that would put me at 11stone 11lb whihc would give me a healthy bmi finally.

4magpie can i just ask what exercise do you do and how long do you exercise for a day??


----------



## 4magpies

Well done pink!

Zoe; I do alternate. 30 day shred which is about 20 mins. Yoga melt down which is 40 mins but alot less high impact, and Jillians burn fat boost metab (which I haven't done yet, prob do it tomorrow) which is 40 mins of circuit training.

Lei (ambersmummy) also uses Jillians DVD's. They are great.

xxx


----------



## Chello

Hiya Sparkle05! I would love to join you on this journey, today is my first day of my diet! Well i like to call it changing how i eat not diet as that sound so depressing. I have got to loose as much weight as i can in 6 months, as im very over weight. So 5 stone is a good way to start, the only thing is i have been put on diet tablets from the doctor, so would that be cheating? Because im disabled excerise is a hard thing for me but i have a special chair workout DVD that i will do everyday! 

Take care

Chello


----------



## sparkle05

Hi Ladies :hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry i have been MIA, last week was a very tough week. The funeral went as well as it could on friday. My mum is back at work today so i think it's time to think about me again :wacko: I have been off diet for about 10 days now and am frightened to weigh :cry: 

I have not been back over old posts yet but i will after Isla's lunch :thumbup:

Hope you are all doing well. Catch you all in a while :hugs::hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Wow, loads of new ladies, hello :)

Sparkle good to see you hon, how are you feeling. Don't worry about the scales. What will be will be :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

4magpies - I do the same when I have my hair done ! I also use 30 day shred, perfect to get a quick exercise fix!

Pink - well done on the loss !

:hi: Zoe and Chello


----------



## Jellycat

:hi: Sparkle, glad to see you back. :hugs: 
Good luck for weigh in


----------



## lozzy21

Well i walked into town and the scales in boots were broke :growlmad:


----------



## jenny_wren

hellllllllo new people leeeenos

:wave:



argh i think i got food poisoning
that's the only thing i think it could be
everytime i eat i end up on the bloody loo
(tmi sorry :blush:)

i didn't sleep last night, i spend the night in
the bath because my arse was THAT sore
so much so i started bleeding, turns out you
can poo stomach acid!! 

:cry::dohh:

good damn sea food 
although a 3 am bath was quite nice :rofl:​


----------



## jenny_wren

that's one way to kill a thread :blush:​


----------



## lozzy21

:rofl: Not at you being ill but at your bath at 3 in the morning.


----------



## jenny_wren

lozzy21 said:


> :rofl: Not at you being ill but at your bath at 3 in the morning.

i thought sod it, if i'm not going to sleep i might
as well spend the night soaking in the tub

was goooood :haha:​


----------



## Jellycat

Oh Jenny, sounds painful hope you feel better soon


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Oh jenny! 

Hope your better soon, last time i wasnt well from that side, i got very bad case of 'ahem!' i couldnt sit down for over a week or do much, was well annoying, hope the bath has helped.

Hello to the newbies!

Well done on the recent losses :D


----------



## jenny_wren

i've never had 'ahems' thankfully :haha:

much better today thankyou girlies

:hugs:​


----------



## Angelababys

:thumbup:


----------



## CottlestonPie

glad youre feeling better jenny :thumbup:
since having LO, i get 'ahem' any time i dont drink enough water :dohh: but it only lasts a day!

does anyone know a way of jazzing up egg whites? i had 3 for breakfast (scrambled with pepper) yesterday and they were so PLAIN, they were horrid.


----------



## jenny_wren

meringues and soufflés

nom nom

:munch:​


----------



## lucky3

couldn't you sneak 1 egg yolk in? or i make omelet "tortillas" (so as you have) then fill them with pepper, onion, courgette, mushroom, quorn pieces and cajun shake spice and a little cheese, then cover in a passata sauce and bake with a little cheese on, serve with a little fat free plain yoghurt, i feel like i'm having real tortillas!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

itd be a bit much for breakfast but that sounds LOVELY! i'm going to try that for lunch/dinner sometime :D


----------



## lozzy21

You could just add some garlic and mushrooms if its for breakfast.


----------



## lucky3

:haha: didnt notice it was brekkie!!


----------



## Jellycat

Weigh in today and I've lost 5 1/2lb that's 26 in total!! Really pleased and surprised


----------



## lucky3

brilliant jelly :) see you are def catching me up!!!!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

wow jelly, thats amazing, well done!!


----------



## lozzy21

Well done on all the losses!

I went swimming with my mam and Aunt, my mams big too but my aunt is a size 10 and about 10 stone and i did better than she did :rofl:


----------



## 4magpies

Well done Jelly! That is awesome!!

xxx


----------



## jenny_wren

Jellycat said:


> Weigh in today and I've lost 5 1/2lb that's 26 in total!! Really pleased and surprised

that's impressive!

well done

:happydance::happydance:​


----------



## jenny_wren

i stayed the same this week

goes to show being ill doesn't make
you loose weight :rofl:

but tbf i didn't eat enough or exercise
so i'm happy, just have to catch up
this week instead :thumbup:​


----------



## Jellycat

Are you feeling better now Jenny?


----------



## jenny_wren

Jellycat said:


> Are you feeling better now Jenny?

stomach's still a bit iffy but much
better thankyou :flower:​


----------



## lozzy21

Im aching all over, iv done more exercise in the past 3 days than i have in the past month


----------



## Jellycat

That's excellent Lozzy!


----------



## 4magpies

I love that ache when you start exercising again, it hurts, but makes you feel good about yourself! :haha:

xxx


----------



## fairywings

I agree :rofl:


----------



## HannahGraceee

Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x


----------



## 4magpies

HannahGraceee said:


> Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x

Hey Hannah! Havent seen you about for ages, well done on your loss so far!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

I know!!! I took a bit of a break from Bnb and hadn't been able to get back into using it! :( but I'm back now!! :)


----------



## lucky3

Hi Hannah :wave: 

I lost 2 lb this week, I had hoped for just a bit more to get into the 15s but I WILL do it next week :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Hi Hannah!
Well done lucky!

I've set myself a mini-goal of hitting 213 by the end of July. I weigh in on sundays, so I've got 2 sundays to do it. I'm currently at 217, so fingers crossed! If I do it, it'll be a 2st overall loss, and back to my pre-pregnancy weight.


----------



## 4magpies

Well done lucky!! I am 7lbs off the 13's I cant remember when I was last in the 13's would love to be there by the end of aug!

xxx


----------



## lucky3

Thanks :) 

We can do it girlies :happydance: I want to lose a stone by the end of august but that is a BIG ask, can still aim for it tho :)


----------



## lozzy21

Well done on the loss's girls.


----------



## lozzy21

I really really want some natcho's and what makes it worse is we have all the things in to make them :(


----------



## lucky3

Any way you could make them a healthier way? Salsa is ok use low fat yoghurt, low fat cheese and just a tiny few chips or whatever? Cravings are just so not fair!!


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x

bloody hell about time you got back on here lol

:wave:​


----------



## lozzy21

lucky3 said:


> Any way you could make them a healthier way? Salsa is ok use low fat yoghurt, low fat cheese and just a tiny few chips or whatever? Cravings are just so not fair!!

If im only going to have a few theres no point in having them :rofl:


----------



## lucky3

:rofl:


----------



## lozzy21

I might just go make my self some and they can be my treat for the week.


----------



## happybeany

Can I join this thread? I was 21st 5lb 14 weeks ago when I gave birth, and am now 18st 3lb.. my goal is to be 13st 5lb by christmas... :) xxx


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x
> 
> bloody hell about time you got back on here lol
> 
> :wave:​Click to expand...

:hi: hunny!!

We can do some exercisey things together if you want :) x


----------



## lucky3

wow happybean that is an impressive loss! good luck on your journey :)


----------



## lozzy21

I have a chip shop in the next road and i can smell it :cry:


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> jenny_wren said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x
> 
> bloody hell about time you got back on here lol
> 
> :wave:​Click to expand...
> 
> :hi: hunny!!
> 
> We can do some exercisey things together if you want :) xClick to expand...

:wohoo:

where are living atm?

x​


----------



## jenny_wren

i've got 2 chip shops, 2 chinese shops and
2 indians literally 5 seconds away

:haha::dohh:​


----------



## HannahGraceee

In north camp x


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> In north camp x

good stuff :happydance:

how's mavey?

x​


----------



## CottlestonPie

Morning ladies!
So AF turned up this morning. I know I shouldn't weigh this Sunday but I want to keep track regardless.

Going to TGIs for mums birthday later. Their menu looks shockingly bad for people trying to lose weight! :(


----------



## HannahGraceee

jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> Can I join? I've got 5stone and 1 pound to lose! x
> 
> bloody hell about time you got back on here lol
> 
> :wave:​Click to expand...




jenny_wren said:


> HannahGraceee said:
> 
> 
> In north camp x
> 
> good stuff :happydance:
> 
> how's mavey?
> 
> x​Click to expand...


She's good :) terrible twos suck :( lol hows Emily? x


----------



## jenny_wren

HannahGraceee said:


> She's good :) terrible twos suck :( lol hows Emily? x

i know that feeling :dohh:

she's all good, still doesn't sleep but she's potty trained
now so that makes life a little easier, went for her induction
for playschool monday and came back with a bloody cold
so our house is a bit germ filled, apart from that it's all good lol

you in your own place yet?​


----------



## HannahGraceee

No im not :(

i did pretty rubbish today and gained 0.5lbs! :(


----------



## fairywings

I gained 1lb this week. Back on track from now though hopefully.


----------



## skweek35

Hiya ladies, 

Update on my weight loss: 

Starting weight 15st 1lbs
Current weight 13st 5 lbs
Already lost 24 lbs 


Well done on everyones weight losses.


----------



## CottlestonPie

2lb loss on the scale this morning. Bit annoyed that I didn't drink enough water the past couple of days because I was showing a 3lb loss on Wednesday. Oh well, it's my own fault! And it's AF week so I guess I should be happy with 2.
If I can lose 2 again next week I'll hit the 2 stone marker!


----------



## Jellycat

Well done 2lb is great!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Hiya!

I STS :)

I wont be weighing in this friday coming.

Hope everyone is well :D

Well done on recent losses!


----------



## 4magpies

Hiya everyone, 4lb loss for me this week, takes me to 20lb in 5 weeks! And 7lbs off my 1st target!

xxx


----------



## fairywings

Well done 4magpies :) And also to everyone else who have had great losses! Back on track from today! I hope - if I can find my calculator. lol. x


----------



## lucky3

well done girls for the losses, and good luck everyone for this week, tougher with it being school hols, i can already feel myself wanting stuff i shouldn't!!


----------



## Pink1981

Lost 5lbs this week. Seems i sts for ages then have a big loss. Random but i'll take it! 

Hope everyones well x


----------



## fairywings

Well done Pink1981! :dance: I think I would take that loss too :D


----------



## lucky3

wow pin that is fab :) i guess if you stick with it the result WILL happen, great to see to stop us going off the rails when we think more should be happening :)


----------



## Jellycat

4magpies and pink - fantastic losses !

Lucky resist temptations!

Not a great week for me had bar b q at weekend and have AF arrive today ..... All I want to do is eat :blush: I'm concerned I'm going to have a gain at tomorrows weigh in. Going to try and go for a run this evening ...... If I muster up the energy


----------



## lucky3

too late saying that NOW jelly!!!:haha:

i had a birthday party at the weekend then family funday on the next day...:nope: not looking good for me either, i didn't go mad but was over syns both days and not as much exercise as usual.


----------



## Reba

Nice ladies congrats on all the losses!
I forgot if I posted or not... this last week I sts - but school was so busy I didn't have time for the gym. I'm happy I sts and didn't gain any! I'll be back at it this week though :)


----------



## jenny_wren

well done on your losses ladies

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

weigh day tomorrow for me

went to a bbq on sunday (mils 50th) and had
a few naughty things but i didn't eat as much
as i usually would, i did drink quite alot though

:dohh:

i did want to hit the 1 stone mark for blackpool
next weekend but i don't think that's going to happen
going to give it a bloody good go though :haha:​


----------



## fairywings

Good luck Jenny_Wren :D 

Hope everyone has fab losses, including me (but I have another 4 days till weigh in.)


----------



## HannahGraceee

My weigh ins not till Saturday morning but I had a sneaky weight of myself and have lost 2lbs since Saturday!! :) if I carry on like this I could get my next silver 7 at ww :)


----------



## fairywings

HannahGraceee said:


> My weigh ins not till Saturday morning but I had a sneaky weight of myself and have lost 2lbs since Saturday!! :) if I carry on like this I could get my next silver 7 at ww :)


Good luck hope you do! That would be fab! :D :happydance:


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Evening

Thought id just mention, not weighing in this friday, ive started to change rest of my bad habits, and doing better eating to clean my diet out so want this to settle in, so weigh in week after :)


----------



## Jellycat

Pound on this week ...... Which is what I expected.


----------



## fairywings

I gained a lb last week, and my thought was, who will notice a lb? You have still done really well! You have lost about the same as me. Well I have lost 25lb. :) So in the sceme of things really good! :D


----------



## marissagianna

I have been taught by my dietician how to eat right and I control the quantities. They suggested me to do up to 40 surya namaskaras and this is really helped me a lot! now iam always stay fit....


----------



## jenny_wren

another 2lb loss for me :thumbup:

for some reason i just can't get over
2lbs, driving me nuts lol​


----------



## fairywings

lol know the feeling. I had consistant 2lb losses (or did) but could never go over it! Even when I thought I would have lost way more cause I had done more exercise or what have you.

But well done! Another 2lb bites the dust :D


----------



## HannahGraceee

Well done girls :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done ladies!
I'm praying for a 2lb loss this week to get me to my next goal. Fingers crossed!

Ugh. I'm going wedding dress shopping on friday. I'm terrified because I don't really wear dresses to start with, and being 15 stone, I'm so scared of nothing looking good, and my arms bulging and... ugh. :( :( I wish this 4 stone would fall off me NOW so I look half decent for friday.


----------



## Reba

Good job on the losses ladies!
2lbs a week is a healthy loss and you're more likely to keep it off!. Don't stress too much over not losing more! :)


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I tried butter bean burger recipe for lunch put it on bed salad with fat free greek yoghurt and mint sauce as dressing it was very tasty! Around 350calories

Well done on the losses :D


----------



## lucky3

i'm off on my hols now so won't be posting much, tho hopefully will keep reading :)

i put on 1.5 lbs yesterday which was not unsurprising, really struggled for 4 days but i feel better now. hoping not to go too boners on holiday tho may have to have one ridiculously drunk session!!!! haven't done that for a bout a year and a half :dohh:


----------



## Reba

Have a good holiday Lucky!!

Weigh in today lost 1lb - I'm at a total of 3 now :) yay!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Evening, measured myself today been 2 week ive lost 4.5" :)


----------



## Reba

Good job Mummy!!


----------



## fairywings

1lb loss for me this week. :happydance: Don't know how I managed that. Well done on everyone's losses! :D


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Reba said:


> Good job Mummy!!

Thank you!

Well done on your 1lb!

I made carrot burgers, but tweaked them i didnt have egg so used the greek yoghurt added garlic,butter beans and chilli where so tasty!


----------



## CottlestonPie

2lb loss this week. 28lb so far... 2 stone! :happydance:


----------



## fairywings

CottlestonPie said:


> 2lb loss this week. 28lb so far... 2 stone! :happydance:

:happydance:

well done! :)


----------



## CRWx

Can I join or am I too late? :haha: xx


----------



## fairywings

CRWx said:


> Can I join or am I too late? :haha: xx

:wave: It is never too late :D


----------



## CRWx

:wave:

I'd like to shift a bit of weight :thumbup: I've been trying for a while, had a bit of a relapse now i'm back again :happydance:


----------



## Reba

Good job on everyone's losses this week!


----------



## jenny_wren

CRWx said:


> Can I join or am I too late? :haha: xx

WIFEY!

*mount*

:sex:​


----------



## CRWx

Wifey :cloud9:

I wanna lose 11lbs like you! Get in bed NOW :haha:

My measurements are 193lbs atm! :shock: want to make that to atleast 140.. Not quite 5 stone, but it's still a lot :D


----------



## skweek35

Hi ladies - well done on everyones losses!!! 
I WI'ed this evening and lost another 2lbs. 
That makes it a total of 26lbs - 2 more lbs to my 2 stone mark!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

well done! :thumbup:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done Skweek !

I gained 1/2 this week whereas I was expecting alot more. Have 3lb to lose to reach 2 stone, nut dont feel focused enough this week to achieve that :-(


----------



## CottlestonPie

I'm not feeling it this week either. I haven't been at all motivated.
So to try and get my bum in gear, I'm keeping my Christmas goal of 199 (or lose a stone between now and Xmas), BUT I'm going to challenge myself to double it and lose 2 stone. And if I reach 185lbs by December 25th, I'm going to treat myself to either Ann summers lingerie or burlesque dance classes!
I need incentive... As if getting married wasn't incentive enough!


----------



## fairywings

I walked 9 1/2 miles today doing a fundraiser with about 300 other people to raise money for several charities including my sons hospice. I am thinking if I am careful for the rest of the week I might actually lose this week! :)


----------



## lucky3

wow fairy wings that is impressive, do you ache?!! hope the fundraising goes well. xx


----------



## fairywings

Lol yes my back really aches! And my legs and hips are getting there. It was worth it though. Hope they made lots of money! :)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Only 1lb lost this week. Bit annoying since I've been working my butt off... But I suppose I've been losing enough now that it's starting to level off.
Still, 20 weeks til Christmas... and 13lb to lose to reach my Christmas target. It's still achievable.


----------



## fairywings

CottlestonPie said:


> Only 1lb lost this week. Bit annoying since I've been working my butt off... But I suppose I've been losing enough now that it's starting to level off.
> Still, 20 weeks til Christmas... and 13lb to lose to reach my Christmas target. It's still achievable.

Well done! And yes. definatley still achievable :) x


----------



## Jellycat

1 1/2 lb off this week for me.

Cottlenspie - you will most likely see the effects of your efforts next week. Keep up the good work!


----------



## chocbunni01

hi ladies id like to join this journey with all of you. im not sure exactly what a stone is, maybe 14 pounds??? anywho i have over 100lbs to lose. id like to do it in 12-18 months.


----------



## fairywings

:wave: Hi Chocbunni

Yeah there are 14lb in a stone.

Good luck on your journey! :D


----------



## lucky3

Hi ladies, I'm back from my hols and finally managed to get back on plan yesterday :dohh:

Weigh in today and I've lost the 1 and a half I put on a fortnight ago :haha: now I am desperate to lose anything to get in the 15s next week. Trying really hard but that doesn't always work!!


----------



## CottlestonPie

2.6lb loss for me this week... Gone down to 14st 13.8lbs... So I'm JUST under 15st, woooo!!!!


----------



## fairywings

CottlestonPie said:


> 2.6lb loss for me this week... Gone down to 14st 13.8lbs... So I'm JUST under 15st, woooo!!!!

:happydance: well done :)


----------



## 4magpies

2lb loss for me this week, I am now just 2lbs from being overweight rather than obese!! Wheeeey!

x


----------



## lucky3

excellent losses ladies, you are both doing so well :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

After my little break I am back and ready to go :thumbup:

I have just joined slimmingworld online for the very last time lol. 

I have also cut a picture of a very slim lady out of my next catolouge and stuck my head on it. It's now next to a very fat picture of me on the fridge :winkwink: My DH thought it was very funny this morning :blush:

Congratulations to everyone who has carried on loosing :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

hey sparkle, take a photo of your fridge and post, sounds like a fab idea. Good luck xx


----------



## sparkle05

Here we are lucky lol



:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Raven24

Im still about 16 st 10 its been the same for about 3 weeks now but i havent done any where near as much exerciae as i was and ive had some naughty days with food need to up the exercie i think.
How is everyone doing?


----------



## fairywings

I'm doing rubbish, but I am definately going back to my meetings this week. I am hoping to get into college so may abandon the morning one I went to and go to the one on Tuesday night, so i would be covered then if I have to study on a Tuesday :D

Sure your loss will catch up zoe.speed22 :D At least you haven't gained and that is a good thing! :flower:


----------



## Jellycat

Well done on your losses cittlestonpie and magpie 

Welcome back sparkle great pics 

Zoe speed - im the same as I was 3 weeks ago too but I've eaten rubbish food. Determined good week this week

Fairywings - hope you have a good week :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

yes i am stuck too, i feel like i have been waiting to break into the 15s forever. why is it it can drop off for weeks then just gets stuck :shrug:


----------



## fairywings

The lowest I have gotten is 15 st 9lb, from 17st 9 lb, which is good. Have gone back up now though ( a few lb), will go the meeting next week. had no money this week to restart, so just trying to eat better this week :D


----------



## CottlestonPie

sparkle05 said:


> Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> After my little break I am back and ready to go :thumbup:
> 
> I have just joined slimmingworld online for the very last time lol.
> 
> I have also cut a picture of a very slim lady out of my next catolouge and stuck my head on it. It's now next to a very fat picture of me on the fridge :winkwink: My DH thought it was very funny this morning :blush:
> 
> Congratulations to everyone who has carried on loosing :thumbup:

Welcome back hun! Good luck with SW :thumbup:
That fridge pic is genius :haha: I might have to do the same!

I have got myself a new tool to help me lose weight!!
Ok, so I got a dog, but I figure the walks have to help, right?


----------



## fairywings

Sounds good Cottlestonpie :D


----------



## CRWx

Will be joining properly after my holiday.

Anyone got any tips on how NOT to gain loads on holiday :(


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Well day 2 for me and I'm doing ok. Went on the treadmill last night for 30 minutes and am going to do some weights tonight :wacko:

Ummmm my only advice for not putting on weight on holiday is not to eat :rofl::rofl: 
Only joking, i wouldn't worry and enjoy your holiday. Stay away from the chips and heavy sauces with your food :thumbup:

cottlestonpie, aww what kind of dog have you got ?


----------



## CottlestonPie

I agree. Avoid anything too greasy! Oooh, and mix your spirits with DIET fizzy, not full fat fizzy. Other than that... just enjoy yourself!

He's a 2yr old german shepherd/akita cross... sooooooo lovely!


----------



## CRWx

Your dog is gorgeous!


----------



## Jellycat

Have to agree gorgeous dog xx


----------



## sparkle05

Aww he's lovely cottleston. He looks like he needs lots of exercise :thumbup:

I have another tip for you ladies :thumbup: It worked really well for me yesterday. 
Whenever i wanted sweet things and managed to resist i wrote down the time and what i wanted, i was so proud of myself when i looked at the list last night and there were 15 :blush: times that i haven't caved in lol.
I shall be keeping a list today :thumbup:

Hope you are all ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairywings

Wow Sparkle well done on resisting 15 times :D


----------



## sparkle05

It was very hard fairywings lol :hugs:


----------



## lucky3

Yes well done sparkle :)

Well I've finally done it - I lost 1 lb this week and made it to 15 st 13. Was a bit of a surprise, was hoping to sts!! Celebrated with a plain bread roll from gregge, was going to have a cream Belgian bun but looked at it and thought, nah, I'm not that bothered!!


----------



## fairywings

:D My downfall is crisps :( I don't have much of a sweet tooth unless I am due on lol.


----------



## fairywings

Well done Lucky! 

I don't weigh in till tomorrow. Even a tiny ickle loss would be good :D


----------



## lucky3

Yes it's funny isn't it sometimes we're disappointed with a 2 lb loss and others, like now! You're glad of half a lb!!


----------



## fairywings

I will be happy with a few ounces :rofl:


----------



## sparkle05

whoo hoo well done lucky :hugs::hugs:

I will take anything this week as well fairywings lol. I so want a big one though 10lbs would be great :winkwink:


----------



## fairywings

sparkle05 said:


> whoo hoo well done lucky :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will take anything this week as well fairywings lol. I so want a big one though 10lbs would be great :winkwink:


:rofl:

I knew a man at one of my meetings who lost 9lb! But it was because he had come off some tablets and lost all the ratained water. :D


----------



## skweek35

hello ladies - here is my bi-weekly update! last week I didnt do too good as I was away for a few days - so picked up 1/2lb. 

this week I have lost 2 lbs!!! 
1/2 from my 2stone mark!! 
hopefully do that this next week and some more!!!


----------



## Jellycat

Skweek you will easily get that half next week well done !


----------



## skweek35

thanks Jelly!!! 
I am hoping to do another 2 lbs this next week - as long as I can shake this nasty cold!!! 
Then I can get my fat ass to gym!!


----------



## Jellycat

Oh yeah don't go before the colds completely gone. I made that mistake April time my gym workouts were rubbish and the cold lingered for ages and moved to my chest. I'm sure if I had taken more timeout I would of recovered alot quicker. Hope you feel better skweek


----------



## fairywings

I lost 1/4 lb this week :haha:

Better than nothing :D


----------



## lucky3

yep, every little helps :lol: well done


----------



## sparkle05

Well done on your losses ladies :thumbup:

I am amazed i'm still on plan and can't wait to weigh in on monday :thumbup:
Had a little bit of an accident lifting hand weights though lol. I pulled my neck, Dh thinks i should stick to the running machine for now :blush:


----------



## Raven24

Im down to 232 pounds now, that is 18 lost i need ot lose another 2 lb and then ive lost 20 lb woo hoo, dont think ill lose that by tomorrow though.


----------



## sparkle05

Well done zoe :hugs:


----------



## sparkle05

Well I have only been and done it lol. I lost 3lbs this week :thumbup:

Hope you are all ok and have had a lovely weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jellycat

Excellent Sparkle well done!


----------



## Raven24

Well done sparkle


----------



## CottlestonPie

well done hun! x
i STS this week... bit of a bummer, but I have had a bad week. Pizza hut, not enough water, it's AF week... Next sunday, I plan to be 2lb lighter.


----------



## sparkle05

Thanks ladies :hugs:

Cottleston, STS is still great :thumbup: you have done amazing since we started. I cannot believe how the weight has been falling off you :thumbup:


----------



## lucky3

Well done sparkle :yipee: go girl!!

And totally agree with you about CP, sts is still good :thumbup: good luck for next week :)


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs:

How are we all doing ? 

I thought i would brighten your day with a little some thing that happened to me last night :dohh: I was jogging on the treadmill lost in my music trying to visualise the new me lol, when my DH touched my shoulder, well i jumped out of my skin and stumbled I tried desperately to gain control but stumbled off of the bloody thing and crashed onto the floor :dohh: I didn't hurt myself thank god, bloody men not even a sorry did i get just an hysterical laugh and a "did you want anything from the chip shop" before bursting into fits of laughter again :wacko::wacko:

Well i did not have anything from the chip shop just a nice bowl of fruit :thumbup:

MEN who'd have um :winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## lucky3

:haha: they are just something else!!


----------



## skweek35

hello again ladies. 
Back from WI and lost another pound this last week! 
that makes it 28.5lbs lost in total. 

Well done on all the losses this week!


----------



## fairywings

Well done skweek! 

Forgot to update here too.

Lost 3lb this week, my first decent loss for weeks. :)


----------



## skweek35

fairywings said:


> Well done skweek!
> 
> Forgot to update here too.
> 
> Lost 3lb this week, my first decent loss for weeks. :)

Well done fairy wings, that is a really good result!! 
If I get a BFN this weekend I will be joining the local curves gym!! then hopefully get more motivated to loose the last 3 stones - this is becoming more and more difficult


----------



## fairywings

skweek35 said:


> fairywings said:
> 
> 
> Well done skweek!
> 
> Forgot to update here too.
> 
> Lost 3lb this week, my first decent loss for weeks. :)
> 
> Well done fairy wings, that is a really good result!!
> If I get a BFN this weekend I will be joining the local curves gym!! then hopefully get more motivated to loose the last 3 stones - this is becoming more and more difficultClick to expand...

Great about joining the gym, but also good luck getting your :bfp: :haha:


----------



## lucky3

Well done fairy wings :) and skweek 2 stone :yipee:

I lost 4 lbs, really pleased, I got slimmer of the week and of the month, lmao, august must be a bad month I only lost 6 and a half!! So chuffed. I'm even under 100kgs now which was a mini target :)


----------



## skweek35

well done Lucy!!! 
I only lost 6lbs these holidays.


----------



## fairywings

Well done lucky that is a great loss! :happydance: x


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done on the losses ladies! And good luck skweek... Hope you get your bfp!

Lost 2.2lb this week. Christmas goal is getting ever closer. I'm 14st 11lb and I want to be 14st 3lb by Xmas. (Actually, I want to be 13st 3lb by new years eve but not sure that's achievable at the mo!)


----------



## CottlestonPie

Damnit just realised it's Saturday and weigh in isn't til tomorrow!! :dohh: oh well... Unofficially lost 2.2lb :haha:


----------



## skweek35

CottlestonPie said:


> Well done on the losses ladies! And good luck skweek... Hope you get your bfp!
> 
> Lost 2.2lb this week. Christmas goal is getting ever closer. I'm 14st 11lb and I want to be 14st 3lb by Xmas. (Actually, I want to be 13st 3lb by new years eve but not sure that's achievable at the mo!)

Hey Cottonpie!! loosing a stone and a bit in 4 months is very realistic. I have lost 2 stone in 4 months - without much effort. 
So yes totally do-able!!! just set yourself small goals and have a reward. 
My OH gave me money towards our family car every week I lost weight!!! thats enough of an incentive to make anyone loose weight!! 
Go for it!!!!


----------



## sparkle05

Hello Ladies :hugs::hugs:

Well done on all your losses :thumbup:

I STS this week, i was expecting this as AF came the day before i weighed. Hopefully have a better losses next week :happydance:


----------



## CottlestonPie

Well done on sts hun.. I swear I end up gaining at the start of AF.

I just ordered a sports bra, next day delivery... I figure there are 30 days in september. Perfect for starting the 30 day shred! Though I admit it's going to be really tough having a baby and a dog but I have to try! Maybe I can squeeze it in during the morning nap...


----------

